# Single girls having/considering IVF Part 12



## Sharry

Happy Chatting


----------



## suitcase of dreams

bookmarking....

and congrats again to Lou ann and marra   

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Bookmarking


----------



## jenjen1

scan went well today. how are you Marra & Lou-ann?x


----------



## silverbird

Hi all,

I'd like to join.  I don't know when I'll be starting IVF but it's the route for me now.

Congrats again for Marra and Lou-anne and good luck to everyone else.

Silverbird


----------



## Minnie35

Oh....my..... GAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWD            how amazingly wonderful is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 CONGRATULATIONS  Marra and Lou-Ann!!! Oh that's so fantastic, I'm so happy for you (but only quietly Lou-Ann I promise!)

Oh I've got everything crossed for them to be sticky ones. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Siverbird sending lots of      as you start the IVF route. Keep us posted xxxxxxxxxx

Minnie (EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!)


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations Marra - wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy   .

Glad OTD has confirmed your good news Lou-Ann   .

Hi Silverbird - welcome to the madness   .

AFM as was still waiting for a letter regarding my clinic appointment (and their medical discussion) 7 weeks later (!!)  I decided to just turn up at the clinic today for an update today (had been trying to phone for answers for the last 3 weeks but kept getting told "its complicated and the dr will write to you when she has time" (or variations aroundthat theme). Letter has been dictated this morning but will prob not be typed up, signed and sent until the end of next week due to a back log! So had a chat with one of the nurses. Upshot is:
- they still think my eggs are dodgy as embryos are not developing as they should
- they want to test me for diabetes
- they want to teat me for polycystic ovary syndrome (ok so dumb question here - wouldn't that have shown up on scans and hormone tests before??, however i have always had problems with overstimulation (got 11 follies on 50mg Clomid iui cycle) and have a reasonably high amh, however periods are very regular   )
- next time want to change protocol to a short protocol with cetrotide (and if fasting glucose test shows probs to add metformin) and to use Crinone gel again as progesterone support
- they want me to consider changing donor (nurse wasn't sure why as have already had 2 different donors, and current donor has proven fertility - but hopefully my letter will enlighten me)

Am just relieved to know what they are thinking (have been worrying about all sorts as staff not happy to read me stuff out of my file as "too complicated!!).

So I guess its back to waiting for my letter for further info.

Love to all, Krissi xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Silverbird, hope that you manage to get a plan in place soon   

Jenjen, glad that your scan went well   

Krissi, glad that you finally got to speak to someone even if you did have to march round to the clinic! Not sure about previous scans/tests identifying PCOS, hopefully someone else will be able to help you with that one. I hope that the consultants letter gives you more detailed info and you can move forward from there   

Marra, how are you doing?   

Thanks for the congrats ladies, i'm ok. Have started a new role at work, covering someone on maternity leave, so I get to sit down for most of the day now   . I am still bloated and have found that when I stand/walk, I feel like I have done a load of sit ups. Other than that, not much to report really, still in denial though so not reading into every little thing!

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## silverbird

Thanks Krissi and Lou-Ann.

Krissi thats awful that they've taken that long.  Is it a privet clinic? You should expect better if your paying! Hope you get an answer soon.

Lou-Ann hope your doing well! I've written to my clinic and I hope my surgen will soon so I'm waiting till I hear back to get a plan.

Silverbird


----------



## Marra

hi everyone

Minnie - thank you so much!!!

Silverbird - you definitely know you have to do IVF now? It's not so bad really though, and does at least give you more insight into what's going on (ie if you have embryos or not) than you do with IUI.

Krissi - Thanks for the congrats. 
It seems good at least you heard some info from the clinic and I hope it helps you plan your route forward a little. 

Lou-Ann - glad you have a role at work that seems a bit restful, or at least physically restful.

I'm trying to be calm but still worrying and expecting to bleed at any second. Just trying to take one day at a time but what I really want to do is fast forward a few weeks.

Marra
x


----------



## silverbird

Oh Marra   It must be so worrying for you.  Hoping you don't have any more bleeding.

Yes my dye test revealed that my tube is completly blocked.


----------



## natclare

Bookmarking from a beach (with wifi) in Thailand!! Happy to read of all the BFPs & catch up when home xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra hun, it is all so worrying isn't it   .    that you don't have anymore bleeding   . I would like to hit the fast forward button too, especially through next week, but like you I am just going to have to take it one day at a time   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy

All for Marra and Lou Ann and continuing over the next 8.5 months   

Lou Ann it had nothing to do with the chair, it was those kisses, strokes and cuddles for a certain little someone that did it I think    I told Pup the secret in his ear and he thinks that you now have another baby cousin for him like his Aunt has in her tummy   .  V sweet.

    to all Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Marra

Silverbird - sorry to hear that your tube is blocked  - I wish things were able to go very smoothly and easily for you - but hopefully that will happen from now on.

Thanks Chowy! Thanks Lou-Ann. One day at a time...

Marra
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, thanks hun and I think you are right, more to do with Pup's good luck hugs, kisses and tummy rubs    . Such a sweetie!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

WOW I've missed heaps!

Loved Maya's post 

Lou-Ann - Super Charged Congratulations!   

Mara - Congratulations     

Diesy xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Diesy   . How are you doing?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Still got everything crossed for you Marra and Lou-Ann xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marra

Thanks so much Diesy and Minnie! Hope you are both doing OK?

Today's my OTD (a long wait!) and it's still a BFP so that is good! The clinic told me to get a beta hcg which has come in at 5,280 which I am thinking is good, but still worrying about the spotting although the clinic say not to.

Lou Ann sending lots of sticky vibes to you too hun.

Marra
xx


----------



## caramac

Congratulations Marra & Lou-Ann...fab news! I hope these next few weeks fly by for you and you have a happy next 8.5 months!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo Marra I'd say double trouble with numbers like that xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Marra wow a high BHCG for OTD! I hope that everything goes well
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Minnie and Caramac   

Marra, great numbers!!  Definitely sounds like double trouble   . Sending loads of sticky    to your beans too! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann how are you doing my sweet pea??
Getting too close to due date now .. so very     .... Apparently it makes you stronger, or so I'm told .. 


      to all that are cycling, 2WWing or waiting to get going ... 


 
Mini xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

marra - hcg can vary hugely from person to person but yours is indeed a very strong one for OTD! 
good luck for first scan
Suitcase
x

ps spotting is particularly common with multiple pregnancies


----------



## suitcase of dreams

mini -


----------



## caramac

mini - sending you lots of hugs at this tough time. Make sure you get some real life ones too xxx


----------



## Marra

Crikey - do you think twins! - well let's see what happens... The hcg levels of my last miscarried pregnancy on the same day were only 89, so this time I am feeling happier about it - one extreme to another!

Marra
x


----------



## Marra

Mini, so sorry this is a difficult time. Sending you lots of hugs    

Marra
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Mini       

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

marra you can never tell as some people with high hcg go on to have only one very strong little one in there, but certainly higher levels indicate a good strong pregnancy and that can sometimes indicate multiples...


----------



## Chowy

Mini

Sending you lots of    and thinking of you.

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Marra - I'm quite excited for you .... sounds blimming marvellous to me! Fabulous numbers - know mine were 1066 10 days past and GP thought twins ..    
Am ok me lovelies - just a very pants strange day .. Thanks for hugs - now onwards and upwards to the rest of the fab girlies just about to start their journey   


Mini xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini  I am so sorry you are feeling low but so understandable - I also focus on the day I had the awful scan without a HB (4 Dec) and my due date.  I don't think that people can understand the significance and the grieving of what could and should have been and although babies hardly ever come on their EDD's this is all we have to.  I was just talking to my donor's partner as we were making dinner together this evening about date etc.

Allow youself time to grieve it. Do something to mark the day if you find it helpful in memory of your angel baby- and with a miscarriage the loss and due dates are 'silent' to the outside world unlike a death, but that is the death of our baby.

Thinking of you L xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you xxx      Your words and thoughts mean such a lot, as I know that it does bring to the surface your own feelings and experiences.  
Wise words about marking the day - I've tried not to think about it too much - but actually perhaps I blimming well need to!


Thank you xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Mini            thinking of you sweetie x


Minnie x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww Mini hun     . Sorry that you are feeling down, but it is totally understandable. Take some time to remember your little applepip's due date and as JJ suggests, do something to mark it     . Hope you are getting some real    too.

Thanks for taking the time to ask about me whilst you are feeling so sad, means a lot. I'm doing ok, just need to get tomorrow out the way (the day it all went pear shaped last time   ). I have, however, started to feel a little icky on and off from this afternoon, which could of course just be the meds/worry, but I am    that it is a sign that everything is ok   .

Thinking of you lots hun, am here if you need me       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Mini - some      for you.  I found the lead up to the due date much worse than the actual day itself, particularly as the lead up was over Xmas (and yours is near Xmas), somehow makes things harder.  Marking the day is a good thing to do    


Lou-ann - all sounds promising so keeping everything crossed that it all continues for the next 7/8 months (can't remember how far along you are!   )     

GIa Tooxx


----------



## silverbird

Mini Minx.  Look after yourself and greive when you need to.


----------



## lulumead

Minxy...sending you lots of    and    and thinking of you. xxxxxxx


Lou-ann, so    for you too, and I hope the MS kicks in with a vengence, in the nicest possible way    Its very hard not to feel anxious...hope your 1st scan date is here before you know it.


Marra, looking forward to hearing if one or two   


Hi everyone else posting on here. xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks GiaToo and Lulu   . I have made it through today so far without anythin untoward happenging, so a tiny step in the right direction   . Haven't felt sicky today, but have read that symptoms come and go. Lulu, I'm with you, bring it on I say   

Mini, sending you some more         

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

Thanks Suity and Mini for the advice. Mini you are very kind to be so supportive of everyone when you are feeling low yourself - thank you so much. I'm thinking of you and sending hugs    

Lou-Ann - that's one more day passed - time is moving on, even if it is slowly!

I'm still having spotting which still makes me worried, even though I know it doesn't necessarily mean disaster. Just would rather it wasn't happening.  

Marra
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Marra -      its so darn common to spot - blimming preganncy is such a worry.  All I can say is rest rest rest and rest as much as you can.   


Mini  xxx


----------



## Diesy

Mini, just popping in with some hugs sweetie    
Thinking of you and sending virtual emotional spinach for the tough days.
Diesy xxx

Marra,       for the spotting.  It's a worry, I hope it's just your embryo attention seeking.  Super extra  anti spotting hugs to you    xxx

PS  I was just doing the dishes and thought I'd better do an edit on that post, it might not have appeared as sensitive as I'd intended.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra     . I hope that you are getting plenty of rest and the spotting has stopped now    

Another good day from me, so far   

Mini            

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

Thanks Mini, Diesy, Lou Ann. An OK day for me too today, so far. I've got a scan booked now for Thursday next week - roll on! Have just started watching the West Wing series 1 on DVD - somehow that programme passed me by - and I think it's going to be a good distraction!

Marra
x


----------



## Minnie35

Thinking of you Marra, fingers crossed for a fab scan tomorrow.


Fingers still crossed for you too Lou-Ann.


Sending lots of     Mini Minx xxx


Minnie x


----------



## jenjen1

Minnie, I think the girls are on the Singles waiting for 1st scan thread!x


----------



## Matilda7

I've been matched with a recipient so will be starting my treatment very soon!  Should start down regging on 30th December, with EC in the w/c 23rd January.  Very excited but have now got to make a final decision on sperm!  Can I ask how you ladies made your decisions?  Was it based on physical characteristics or other things that were in the profile? xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Matilda I haven't ever chosen sperm only my own donor who is a friend. I have chosen an egg donor match though and i went by nearest physical charaterisitcs to my own in terms of colouring, some people go on ht and wt and education/qualifications and also blood group .

Good luck


----------



## silverbird

Hi Matilda,

I've my planning meeting on 16/12/11 so we might be having treatment at simlar times.

everyone seems to choose by different critera for sperm to me physical caterisitcs and the donors letter were important to me.


----------



## indekiwi

Matilda, I went for physical characteristics - close as possible to me in looks as was available.  And at the risk of getting on my usual hobby horse   , proven fertility.  

Good luck with your tx - and to Silverbird too.   

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Matilda, I used my clinic's sperm bank, which although wasn't massive by any means, did have a donor with the similar physical characteristics to myself. Good luck deciding   .

Silverbird, good luck with your planning appt next week   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks for your replies.  I looked on the website a month or so ago and narrowed down some of my choices, and did have a particular "favourite".  Same colouring as me, well-educated and had a quite touching reason for donating.  However, I've been back on there today and it's saying he's currently not available    I might ring the sperm bank tomorrow and see what the situation is - surely if he was permanently not available then he'd be taken off the website?  Anyway, there are others that I'm drawn to, one in particular, so it's not the be all and end all.

Indekiwi - the sperm bank I'm using (London Sperm Bank) doesn't specify if there's proven fertility, do you think they'd give me that kind of info if I phoned them?


----------



## indekiwi

Matilda, yes, I think they will.  My donor sperm also came from that bank.  

A-Mx


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks, think I'll give them a ring tomorrow x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Lovely to see so much success on this thread - go Marra !!, go Lou Ann!!    

Hope you find the perfect donor Matilda   

Just wanted to catch up with you all... Had still not had my letter from the clinic re what plans for treatment are (9 weeks after my appointment   ) - so on Friday rang the clinic manager - I explained that I was due a letter in the week following my appointment about the medical review of my case and that after no contact and little help over the phone that I went in a couple of weeks ago and the nurse had said they were thinking maybe several probs but that really I needed to wait for the letter (which had be dictated that morning but needed typing, checking and  signing) to know what they were suggesting next - ? tests ? change in treatment to a short protocol ?? - I explained that I had waited patiently but that the lack of contact was now really getting to me. She was very good, went to investigate and phoned me back 25mins latter - the letter had been typed but when checked changes had been made and they were now waiting for the dr to recheck it and sign before posting - she explained the contenet of the letter was basically "you need to come for another appointment with the dr" - now seriously guys do you not think they could have told me that on the phone?? or rang me to arrange said appt weeks ago!!! So she has booked me in for weds (they are kindly going to give the session to me free !!!!). 

Am now a little worried what is so bad it can't be repeated on the phone or in a letter!!   

Sorry for the me rant   , Krissi  xx


----------



## Matilda7

Krissi, sorry they're messing you about, it must be really frustrating.  Hope you get some answers on Wednesday, or at least know where you're going next in terms of tests, etc.

I found another sperm donor that I liked and was about to place the order at the weekend but then decided to wait until today for some reason.  I logged on today and my original "favourite" was now available again!  I took it as a sign and have now placed my order!  I was happy with the other donor, but there was just something about this one that I was particularly drawn to, and (as indekiwi will be pleased to know!) this one also has proven fertility.

I also received my treatment plan today - I start down regging on 30th Dec, stimming on 10th Jan and egg collection will be in the week starting 23rd Jan.  Just need to book time off work now - do you think a week after EC will be enough?


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, sorry to see that your clinic have been dragging their heels again   . I can't believe that they have kept you waiting for so long, especially when you made the effort to go and see them weeks ago for the very same reason. Good that you they are not making you pay for the appt though. I hope that it doesn't go as bad as you think it will and that they just want to run some more tests and tweek your next tx plan. Good luck   .

Matilda, glad that your preferred donor was available this morning, must be a sign   . Re taking time off work, I felt a week after EC was enough for me. Good luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

Gosh how frustrating Krissi!     At least you can see them tomorrow, but you must be so annoyed at the delay.

Good luck with your treatment Matilda! Glad you've found a donor that you're happy with and that you're all ready to go.

Marra
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Krissi, how did your appt go today?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks for the best wishes Matilda, Marra and Lou-Ann.

Appt was good - felt she was a bit more primed to answer my questions this time. Also had a fasting glucose, AMH and testosterone tests. 

They think I either HAVE polycystic ovary syndrome or have a polycystic RESPONSE to the drugs. So the plan is to regulate my hormones for 3 months with metformin and birth control pills, then for a short protocol using gonal f and cetrotide. To have 2 embies put back on day 2 to try and reduce damage to them through being in the lab environment too long (as appear to start deteriorating quickly after an initial good fertilisation rate). They still want to use crinone gel as say research says no benefit from injectable progesterone suppot (??). They also want me to change donor just in case there are incompatibility issues which are adding to the mix (have already had 2 donors - 1 for iuis, 1 for ivfs so not sure about this yet as would add £1500 to the cost). They think my chances of success are much lower than average due to repeated failures (and feel egg quality is likely to be an issue) and wouldn't necessarily advocate continuing treatment if this cycle fails.

So now I just have to decide if and when to aim for (and wait for test results).

Love to all, Krissi xx


----------



## jenjen1

Kriss, I was diagnosed with PCOS as was my sister (who now has a 9 month old after TTC for 5 years). I know she had several failed rounds of IVF, then finally ovarian drilling. soon after she became pregnant. all I can say is that make sure you go to the right consultant for YOU, who you trust & has a good reputation in your area of fertility. For example, mine specialised in older eggs. For me, the consultant came first, then the clinic he used. 

But at my age, I was limited to what NHS could offer me. I knew 3 years ago that the cut off age for any fertility tests for single women was 38 (then) so I had my GP refer me to a consultant for the necessary tests. When I was finally ready to actually TTC I just went to the consultant who I was referred to then but had to go privately. Good luck x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, glad that you felt your appt went well and that they have run some tests and are looking at options to try and make your next tx work for you. I don't know anything about PCOS, but there are a few other ladies on here that probably do, and will be along soon. Good luck deciding when to aim for   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## silverbird

Glad you've got a plan kirssi.  Do you have to wait three months for treatment while they treat your hormones?

I'm very excited about my appoinmnet tommrow.  Any tips on what to ask?

Still thinking of you Marra, Lou-Ann, Minnie (and everyone else!)


----------



## Marra

Krissi - sounds like at least they are being more thoughtful about future protocols that might work for you. I hope you feel that it's a good way to proceed.

Silverbird - sorry missed that you were going for your appointment today! How did you get on? It was a first consultation about doing IVF? I hope you feel you got the info you needed. I suppose for the first try you can only really listen to what they feel is the best thing for you to do, then that will be so exciting when you can get started!

Marra
xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi,

Silverbird - how'd it go?

Krissi - hoping this new protocol is for you, you've been through the wars!  Fingers crossed.

I've got a scan on Monday to see how everything has healed up.  Not expecting any surprises but not fully recovered.  So   that my gorgeous, beautiful, surgically enhanced uterus is looking good and ready for action. 

Diesy   xx

PS  Got all my bloods done on Monday, including genetic - in for a penny...  Don't get results until near end of Jan when I was hoping to IUI/IVF it.


----------



## silverbird

Krissi: hope your hormone monitoring goes well.  does that mean your waiting three months till you try again?

Marra: yes my first IVF consultation.

Deisy: I've been away for the weekend but update bellow. Good luck on mon hope your uterus is well!

AFM: Appoinment went well.  They have recomened a short flare protocol and DHEA because of my AMH.  I've been booked in for egg collection week of the 20/2/12!

On the down side my boss is being really difficult about the time I've had off sick so hoping treatment won't cause me any difficulties or need to take time off sick.


----------



## Diesy

Go Silverbird!  Whoop whoop February!  And thanks for good wishes, think it will be ok tomorrow    There will be a few of us in the new year.  Eeek!   Work is difficult for time off, they should be okay about hols though.    Try not to let it stress you too much.  Are you all better now?


----------



## silverbird

Thanks Deisy,

would be good if a few of us are at the same time.

I'm all good now thanks.

Hope your scan goes well.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Silverbird, glad to hear that you have a plan in place, good luck   . 

Diesy, good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Silverbird, that's fab news about going for IVF in Feb - well done! It's a difficult one with time off, sorry to hear about your difficult boss - grrrrr!  . Is there any way you could take a week's holiday? It might help you relax when you're having to go for regular scans leading up to egg collection. Is your clinic near your work? If so you could possibly organise with them for them to fit you in so you can zoom there after work...?

Diesy  hiya! Hope all the tests have gone well. Do you mean that having to wait till the end of Jan for your bloods results will mean you have to delay your first IUI/IVF? I hope your scan today went well. Any news? Sending tons of      .

Krissi, glad you're making some progress - good luck with decisions decisions decisions  .

Hiya to everyone else!

Minnie xxxx


----------



## silverbird

Thanks Lou-Ann and Minne.

I am thinking of taking a fortnights holiday but of course I can do that each time if I need a lot of treatment.  Do you think it's best to have time off before for scans etc or after so I can relax in tww? The clinic is v far away by public transport but I could rent a car sometimes although that would add to the cost.  I'm hoping from what they said my scans could be on a Monday when I don't work.  Part time is such a blessing in that appoinmnets are no prob for four days of the week but a pain if you don't want to explain why you couldn't have the appoinmnet on your day off (because it needed to be on x-cycle day etc).

hope your all having a merry december.

Silverbird


----------



## Marra

hello Silverbird - for time off I think good to take a couple of days at the beginning of the 2WW but for me I found it easier to get on with my usual routine (not too much rushing around or stress though), so I was quite happy to go back to work. You'll need to take time off for egg collection though and maybe good also for the scans just before and then after egg collection as you may not know exactly what date it will be for your embryo transfer.

Diesy, how are you doing - how was your scan? Exciting if you can start treatment next year; I really hope everything starts moving forward for you.

Love
Marra
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Silverbird, I took holiday for scans, but only had to have 2 per cycle (1 baseline and 1 follicle scan). Then I took the week of EC off and went back the follwing week, but made sure that I took it easy.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

During the week or so leading up to ec you will probably need several scans, and at each scan they'll decide when you next need to come in.  I went in on day 6 after my period, then day 8, then day 9, then had ec on day 10.  The thing is, you can't tell when it'll be.  For me, being a teacher and not being able to book time off, I was ever so glad I'd organised it in the holidays, so I could chill along and not get stressed about last-minute getting away from work.


So for me, if I had 2 weeks, I'd choose them to be from about day 6 (or whenever your clinic says they'll first want you in for a scan) until a couple of days after embryo transfer.  But if work's pretty flexible and you're not too worried about fitting the scans in as and when, you could maybe start hols at egg collection, and chill out afterwards?


Minnie x


----------



## Diesy

Hello   

Thanks so much for the good luck Minnie, Lou-Ann, Marra and Silverbird!    It obviously worked a dream because my scan went great!  I was very smiley afterwards so think I must have been tiny bit worried.  It hurt a bit with the pressing of the scanner and they compared it with my original scan.  She couldn't even find the seam!  So I went out and had a couple of wines yesterday    Phew    It's like Merry Christmas to me!

Good to hear what everyone does for there scans and 2WW, although I no longer have a job to fit stuff round   Hope your scans fall on your days off Silverbird.  Lovely to hear how everyone is getting on. 

And how are my pregnant friends?  Lou-Ann, Minnie and Marra, all good I hope   I'm looking forward to putting all your tips to good use!  Although I do want to wait till the aches go, soon I hope  

Diesy   x x x

PS  I'm still very smiley!  Whoop whoop


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy - brilliant news!!!  Yay time to party!  Sounds like everything is finally settling for you .... one step closer     


    to all just about to set out on the IVF roller coaster..


Take very good care and Merry Christmas!


  Mini xxx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Mini  
Wishing you a lovely Xmas too.  Did you ask Santa for a hot man who doesn't talk too much?    Don't you worry, I put it on my list for you  
Diesy x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy I sure did!!!!  My criteria was a bit high though ..   


 Mini xxx


----------



## Diesy

Mini, my psychic powers are improving.
Ask me another!   
x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Diessy, glad to hear that your scan went well, roll on the new year when you can get started   . In the meantime, enjoy xmas and have a few drinks for me   

Hi Mini   , hope you are ok hun   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Lou-Ann!  It's my pleasure to have a wee wine for you, think of it as my gift to you    How are you feeling?  

Diesy xxx


----------



## caramac

That's great news about your scan Diesy. Here's hoping 2012 will be your year!

Mini - hope you are recovered from your girly weekend! xx


----------



## Minnie35

While you're at it Diesy, would you mind having a pint of Guinness for me? Ta x


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Caramac!  How's the wee dude?  Has he been good for   ?  He's definitely doing well on cute!

Minnie - If I have to drink for all the pregnant singles it's gonna get really messy...I will no doubt disgrace myself bigtime    But seen as it's you, no problem   I haven't had Guinness since '90s in Dublin so that will be interesting    Look out for me on youtube!  

Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks Caramac, Diesy and Lou-Ann ... am feeling really good at the mo .. 
Sort of came to decision that I will probably jump off the IVF roller-coaster  .. not sure I can do it emotionally of financially any more and need to take check - sort my head out and have some fun ...    
Being a mummy would make my world - but I need to be a stable mummy - and at times don't feel it    but then do any of us?     


Have a fabulous Christmas and for so many of you on here - next year will be so different! 


love Mini xxx


----------



## Diesy

Hey Minihoney  

Oh, you're not unstable in the least!  Unstable peeps don't selflessly support, encourage and engage in others joy!  No, they dig a big hole and hide.  Your generosity of spirit has not gone unnoticed and is very much appreciated, particularly considering your bloomin awful year.  You have a lovely Xmas and New Year and lots of these       to make it special.  Something good is happening, I've gotta a feeling 

Love Diesy x x x


----------



## GIAToo

Mini - totally agree with Diesy, couldn't have said it better myself    Take care of yourself      
GIA Too xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, I too agree with what Diesy has so put so well   . I hope that you have a good christmas and new year, and that something special happens for you in 2012   

Diesy, I'm sure that you could manage a few drinks for us ladies that can't indulge, without getting into too much of a state   . I'm feeling ok on the whole, just a little tired after numerous nightly trips to the loo, not complaining though   . Can't wait to break up from work tomorrow, just over a week off   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Matilda7

I've just done my first down regging injection tonight!  I feel like this has really started now, and actually feel really excited about the next few weeks.  Is anybody else here currently having an IVF cycle? xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Matilda all the best hun xxx
Diesy - I'll pay you later ha ha hot choccie @ West?? xxxx

Big hugs and here's to 2012 xx


----------



## Diesy

Matilda - exciting!!!  

Mini - any time for you, my lucky shopping gem!    (But a hot choc in West would be a lovely added extra   )

Lou-Ann & Minnie - I've let you guys down major!  I shoulda done more drinking and less thinking, just about talked myself out of the whole   game.  I'm really allergic to Xmas...actually spent a fair amount of it throwing up  

  to all x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Matilda, well done on doing your first injection and all the best for your cycle   . 

Diesy   , sorry to hear that you have been poorly over xmas. Fingers crossed for you for 2012   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies!  

Thought I should join you here as I'm now thinking about IVF. Really wanted to continue with IUI but... my clinic won't allow me to have a scan and trigger unless I take clomid. I'll also have to have a CMV positive donor (I'm negative) if I stay at that clinic. Asked about mild IVF and they don't do it. So, new year and it looks like I'll have to find a new clinic. I wonder if there's a clinic out there that that doesn't keep going on and on and on about my age??!

Matilda... good luck! How exciting!

Hi to everyone else... I have loads of reading to do on here!

T xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi again... excuse my ignorance... is mild IVF also called short protocol?
Thank you


----------



## blueytoo

Hi Tommi

Mild IVF is just low dose of stims. Short protocol is when you don't take down reg drugs before starting stims as opposed to a long protocol when you do take down reg drugs before starting stims. So they are different things.

Hope that helps


----------



## lulumead

Hi Tommi


I think its generally called mild if you take less FSH drugs to stim ovaries....and generally I think its the same as short protocols as you don't downreg with mild IVF.  There is also natural IVF which uses no drugs, just collects and egg, fertilises and puts back. The 1st IVF baby was from natural IVF I believe.


I don't really understand why your clinic won't scan and do trigger without clomid, surely doing a natural IUI they should still want to check that follicle is developing and the trigger just helps with timings.  If you are based in London or can travel, check out Create Health, they are very pro natural/mild IVF and would scan and trigger on natural IUI.


xx


oops blueytoo posted whilst I was writing!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Blueytoo, that makes sense to me.  

And thanks Lulu, too. I don't understand why they won't scan me either. They said there was no point unless I take the clomid but I don't see why it makes any difference. But there is no possibility of having a scan and trigger there without taking clomid. After my experiences so far I'm uneasy about a natural cycle without having a scan. It makes sense to me to get the timing as close as possible.(They did say that it wouldn't be a "natural" cycle if I had a scan and trigger... I don't really care what they call it, I just want to avoid clomid, as I know it's not right for my body.) 

I'm going to my GP tomorrow for a referral to another clinic. I did have an appointment with the clinic you mentioned but they insisted I pay in full a few days in advance and that gave me a bad feeling. I could understand paying in advance once I had committed to treatment but I hadn't even been to an initial consultation. I asked if I could pay once I had been there and had a consultation (like it is with most other doctors) but they wouldn't have it. It rang alarm bells, even though I loved the sentiments on their website. Just what I was looking for really. This other clinic sounds v similar and didn't seem to be that fussed by my age (my current clinic mentions it over and over) and didn't want money in advance. I think I'm becoming sensitive to the money-spinning element to this journey. I heard Prof Robert Winston talking about it on Radio 4 and he was pretty disgusted with it too. I would definitely have gone to that clinic if it hadn't been for the money issue. Maybe I'm being too harsh on them. I don't know! Is it usual to pay in advance for consultations? 

Thank you  

xx


----------



## lulumead

Thats weird Tommi, they didn't use to be like that. Didn't they just mean you had to pay for the consultation in advance?


I think I did pay for each treatment on the day of 1st scan, and then if you cancel they refund, but maybe they have changed policies...post up on the Create board on here and see.


xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Lulu - yes, they wanted me to pay for the consultation in advance. I couldn't really see why they would risk asking because it must put people off. It made me wonder if they were in financial difficulties. I can understand them asking for payment on the day, or sending an invoice, but I've never know a doc insist on payment before even setting eyes on you. But maybe it's more normal than I think?
xx


----------



## blueytoo

Tommi - I don't think that is at all normal - I've used two clinics in London and one in Bath and never, ever paid in advance. Never even paid on first scan date - with iui I paid on the day of insemination after it had been done and for IVF cycles on the day of egg collection. That is considered normal. All first consults have been paid on the day itself in my experience.

I would definitely look elsewhere - other clinics in London won't ask for a GP referral either.

I don't blame you for not wanting to use clomid - evil stuff! After using it for 3 IUIs I switched to injectables for my last IUI & had no side effects at all, much better for my body.

Good luck!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Blueytoo. So far I have always paid on the day of consultation/treatment as I've been leaving. 
Re the clomid, I instinctively knew it was wrong to take it (Diesy got an SOS email from me on the day I started!) but had been told that at my grand old age I should! They wanted me to have 100mg but I asked if I could take 50mg. I think they thought it wouldn't work but I had 3 large follies. I dread to think what I would have been like on 100mg. I would definitely have lost work/supervisor/friends etc!
xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Tommi,

Good to see you  Sorry to hear you are getting bad vibes about paying in advance. It would sting me a bit too. I got right royally ripped off by my local, they pretty much cost me 6 months and 7k in surgery that I could have got on the NHS. (They also scared me half to death.  )

The only prob I had with clomid was it messed up my cycle. Yes, it is a bit scary and I ended up abandoning a cycle participially due to slight over responding. I was happy that it gave me the chance of two god (opps that's cause my middle name is Mary) good follies if I had gone ahead. I had two follow up follies at 13 but my clinic said they weren't mature so that was fine.

If I go ahead with tcc, and tbh that coat is on a shoogly peg, I'll probably have a mini ivf as opposed to any preamble iui's. This is just because finance is so precarious and I've seen what WW2 does to everybody. It would also give me an idea how the eggies were holding up.

Really tough times here though, hope everyone else is holding up better!   
Diesy xx

PS I just want to say a big thanks to the NHS who cleaned me out financially while all the marrieds got put on a list for my op. Happy New Year to all the judgemental ******** who decided I didn't deserve an NHS op because I was single. Off to throw something.


----------



## Tommi

Hi Diesy

   

It wasn't until I started on this path that I fully understood why sooooo many women put up with the most dire relationships. Being a "couple", however fake the relationship may be, opens many doors in our Victorian society.    No wonder there is so much unhappiness and so many separations and divorces. All the time people put up with anything just so they can be described as a couple nothing will change (until us FFs start infiltrating the media...!   ) 

Here's some      for the pooper troopers... may you never encounter such ignorance again!

I'm going to see how this new clinic is but I think I'm leaning towards IVF if I can get a mild approach. I hope they don't keep going on and on about my age! I feel like saying "I know I'm 42! I've lived every one of those years!" And a few other choice words too.

Anyway I've heard that this little lady can blast away any tough times    I hope she does her magic  

T xx  

PS Love the phrase shoogly peg... how come I have never heard of it?! Is that my sheltered southern existence?  

PPS Email on the way... got to do some work though


----------



## lulumead

Hi tommi
Sounds like that has changed. I am pretty sure I paid for my consultation on the day, but then maybe they have lots of people missing appointments and paying upfront means you will stick to it.

I think with IUI I paid on the day of first scan. Create is a small clinic which has advantages as well as disadvantages!! So maybe that's why they are doing things a little differently.

Hope you find the right clinic. Would lister be an option?  I don't think age would bother them! And crikey you are hardly old!
Xx


----------



## Diesy

Tommi I'm sending you some   to use if the age thing comes up again.  I got it in the neck when I had my blood tests done.  As well as 'the end of the world in nigh'!  Honestly, I would have done this a lot sooner if the Daily Mail hadn't told me to meet a man first.  Honestly, wish the non evolved would lay off the   when it comes to single motherhood.  I'm always a bit shocked when people go on about my age...I got id-ed a couple of years ago in the supermarket.  

Thank you for the fairy dust, it's fair blowing about and I'm just in the livingroom.  I really think it works!!!  Even though I'd hadn't got to your post I felt a good deal uplifted from the time it must have arrived.  Wow!  

I'd dying to go out but I think I still might need a crash helmet for the falling (Victorian) masonry.  I just wish, like you're saying, that the antiquated ideals of society would topple in these high winds too.  

ttfn, feel much more positive after 'doing my dinger' on here   ...must be that fairy with the dust!
Diesy xx

PS  Here's something to move things forward for you!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Lulu - I suspect it is something about not having missed appointments. The new clinic has asked for payment on the day of appointments which seems fair enough. It is tricky for small clinics to balance everything. I haven't ruled them out completely. Will try the new place first and then see! Thank you for all your thoughts and suggestions.   Believe me, in this corner of the world, 42 is ancient if my old clinic is to be believed! Here's a nice quote from yesterday's conversation... "at best you have a third of the fertility you had when you were 35. You have to move fast"... nice eh?! Perfect for keeping you calm and relaxed for treatment.  

Diesy - I'm so glad she worked for you! Stay away from the falling chimneys! Chimney stack fell on bfs bed at uni. He was with me at the time so is still alive but seriously scary seeing what might have been!

And I know what you mean about the Daily Mail! Pure fantasy world! Made me chuckle about the ID. I was at graduation a few months ago for the students I had last year and got asked by one of their parents if I'd got a job lined up after graduation. Had to explain to her that I've been teaching her son rather than being in the same class as him! I may not look 42 (whatever that looks like) but I don't look 21!  

T xx


----------



## Tommi

And thanks for the dancing fairy with her little cheerleaders!


----------



## Marra

hello!

Tommi - good luck with deciding which clinic to go for! There are so many things to take into consideration which doesn't make things easy. Well said about the couple issues!

Diesy - sorry everything is tough for you at the moment     That really sucks that you had to pay so much for your op, but I really hope things get better for you and 2012 is a good year.

love
Marra
xx


----------



## jojo74

Hello Everyone!

Have been lurking on here a while but have finally bitten the bullet to get started....

I had my first appt today and was a bit shocked. I have low AMH of 2.4 but hoped that IUI might be an option. Today I've been told that the only way forward is IVF with ICSI and maximum stimulation. It has put the whole thing in to a new financial bracket and was really hoping not to need too many drugs but hey if it means there is a better chance of success then it's worth a shot.

I'm doing this in Dorchester, is there anyone else in that area, or anyone got any helpful tips? I have to wait until my next period and then get started and also have to choose a donor form Cryos, scary stuff!

Has been great reading everyone's comments and following the success stories. I have my fingers crossed for a successful 2012 for all of us!

jojo xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi jojo!

Welcome   You're in the right place!

Sorry to hear that you may not be able to go the treatment route you wanted. It's hard having to make adjustments. I had one clinic tell me to have IVF with max stimulation so I'm not sure it's got much to do with amh. I wonder if it's just the preference of some clinics? You could always get a second opinion as I have found opinion varies wildly.

Re choosing a donor... I got really wound up in knots about how to do this and I think it was Suity who said that the best donor is the one who gets you pregnant. We're lucky... we don't have to live with them or create a relationship with them. Although being a donor as a man doesn't involve the invasive processes that it does for women, they still have to have blood tests and abstain from certain things before donating. It's quite a commitment and any man willing to go through that is OK! Choice isn't always a good thing!

I have just found out that I can't use my donor again and when it comes to choosing next time I hope it won't freak me out so much  

Good luck with everything!

T xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Marra!  
I have loved reading about your good news  
T xx


----------



## Diesy

Hello  

Welcome Jojo!  

Just swallowed the contents of Angelbumps supplement list.    
Think gonna peuk.


----------



## Tommi

Diesy... that really made me laugh!  
I've just added Vit D to the regime. Really not sure about DHEA... I read the other day that it prevents conception    So hard to know what to do for the best!


----------



## Betty-Boo

DHEA is for those with a very low AMH - I know I tried it - made me moody (more so than usual! Yikes!!   ) and spotty too ..... Can only get it online and its not endorsed in the UK yet but loads of clinics in the UK now recommend it to ladies of a certain age and with low AMH.


I just took the pregnancy vits, royal jelly, selenium ... can't remember what else!!!


    to all about to start cycling... Really hope 2012 is your year


Mini xxx


----------



## Tommi

Royal jelly... there's another one I haven't tried!   Should I add that one to the list?  
T xx


----------



## Diesy

Tommi - I was hoping that would give you a giggle.  Slightly off topic I've just phoned the vet complaining that my dog smells! Boy did I feel stupid.  Appointment at 6.20pm, I wonder if I can last till then, gagging here. What's worse is the vet recognised my voice. I could never do a bank job, absolutely everyone would know it was me stocking or not!

Mini - can't imagine you as moody! It must be something that you conceal with candid humour 

Maybe it's me that smells... 

Vits - I think vit D is the only one I didn't get! And that's because I forgot. So, Pregnicare Conception, Selenium, extra folic acid, vit C, Royal Jelly, Co-enzymime Q10, Omega 6+9 or whatever, iron. Holland & Barrett were pleased to see me! I just worked from the list. And this is me on giving up ttc and get life in order mode. Oh, and high strength eve primrose. No wonder I nearly peuked 

Proper hello Jojo - it's good to have your AMH number but try not to dwell on it. Instead celebrate your location on the right side of 40.  Maybe look at DHEA and also min stim IVF. BUT don't quote me, I'm not an expert on much, just things I'd be thinking in your shoes. It's all such a lot to take in so keep posting and a proper expert will come along. Your clinic should keep you straight and as long as you have confidence in them you're on the right track. I got my vit list from here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Diesy xx

PS Had my lovely smear test yesterday, nurse also recodnised me from last one 3.5 years ago  That was before I was legs-a-kimbo. Anyhoo she said, oh yeah, fibroid and ivf don't go together so not feeling too much of tube for getting that sorted at enormous expense and risk to any further tx.

PPS Hopefully coming back from the vet with a less smelly doggie - poor pooch, good thing she is very cute!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ah ... Diesy .. Am a right moody crab!!    .. but often just crawl in my shell so no one witnesses too much     


I expect with all the vits you're taking - Vit D is in there somewhere...


Mini xxx


PS your doggie is cute and haven't met her in real life yet either! xx


----------



## Diesy

Mini    This moodiness, it's all in your imagination then, doesn't exist lovely  

One of those vits I am taking has a built in alarm clock!  I'm thinking it's the vit C because it's yellow.  It's set at 6am!!!  Yesterday the snooze wouldn't work and I ended up getting up but this morning I found the switch and got back to sleep.  I'm not traditionally an early riser...  Yeah, there must be vit D in there.  It not, surely it can be made up with an upside down vit C and a bit of the Q10  

Doggie is bad smell free and totally flaked out btw.  Phew!

Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Watch out for the bright yellow pee!!!      Am on menopace for night time - helping with the night sweats and insomnia (that and a glass of plonk) .. Wee is soooo bright first thing!    


   Glad wee doggie is smelling nicer .. 


M xxx


----------



## Matilda7

I had my baseline scan yesterday and am officially down-regged and start stimming tonight!  Very excited!  Will have two further scans next week to monitor my progress then will hopefully be all set for EC w/c 23rd Jan xx


----------



## Diesy

Great news Matilda!  Good luck stimming!!!


----------



## Tommi

That's great Matilda! Congratulations!


----------



## Madeline Dunn

Hi Ladies

Copuld anyone tell me how they getting on with going through treatment on their own? I am wanting to start and I am wanting to do it by myself. I live in West Sussex if anyone is around this area could give me some advice would be greatly recieved.

A scared and enquisitive 

Madeline


----------



## Diesy

Hi Madeline,

It is all a bit scary, isn't it!  Don't worry lots of experts on here at all the stages to come along and offer support   I rang round all my locals (100 miles) from the **** website but someone will know your area and post to you soon.

Diesy


----------



## Tommi

Hi Madeline  

I have sent you a PM.



T xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Matilda, that's great news! Good luck with your stimming and scans next week   

Madeline, I'm not from around your area, but wanted to wish you luck. I checked the HFEA site too to find out which clinics in my area treated single women and went from there. I'm sure that there are other women from your area that will be along soon to help you.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Matilda, good luck!     


Madeline, welcome.  I'm not from your area, but you might also look at the donor conception network which has over 500 single women subscribed and probably has a number of people living close by to you.  Try looking through all the material provided on the singles board threads which now go back a number of years - there is a wealth of information about going it alone.   


A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Madeline, 

replied to you on the other thread re NHS funding I think    Welcome, loads of us here going it alone so you're in good company

yes it can be tough doing it on your own, but by no means impossible   

I'm in Surrey but used clinics in London and then abroad (Czech Republic) - first steps are to get some basic fertility and screening tests done (GP may well be able to help with this - some will, some won't) then have a consultation or two at clinics to see which you like best/feel will best suit your needs. Local is good as timing can be important, but sometimes the London clinics have better success rates and/or better availability of sperm

Feel free to ask your specific questions here, there's a wealth of experience
And as Inde mentions, DCN also a good source of info and advice
Best of luck 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya Madeleine   ,


Just to echo Suity - it's good to go for a consultation, or at least have a conversation with, several clinics at the beginning as you'll immediately get a feel for whether they suit you/seem helpful and approachable or not - that was you can start treatment feeling that you're secure in safe hands, and this makes a big difference. I rang round a few clinics and wish I'd gone with my initial gut feeling as it would've saved me several months of being with a clinic which I ended up finding rather unhelpful.


The other thing is, don't be put off by having to order sperm from abroad if your chosen clinic doesn't have a sperm bank.  It's easy!


Diesy   sorry things are so hard at the moment, you deserve a break. I hope 2012 starts looking rosier soon     


Matilda congratulations and lots of   as you embark on your cycle.


Jojo hi  , sorry to hear of what sounds like a scary and stressful first consultation. Don't worry about the process of ordering sperm, it's simple and as someone (sorry!) has said above, the best donor is simply the one who gets you pregnant!  Did the consultant do an antral follicle count? It can provide more reliable estimate of ovarian reserve than amh and they can do it when they do an internal scan. Sorry if you've laready been there done that!


Hello everyone else 


Minnie xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Had my 1st follie scan today - I've got 8 on one side and 10 on the other, quite a few are 14-16mm, others a bit lower, about 10mm I think.  The doctor said I've had a good response, and to just carry on with the same Gonal F dose that I'm already on.  I go back on Friday and hopefully will get a date for EC then.  I can't wait, mainly because my ovaries feel like they're about to explode and I want these eggs out of me! xx


----------



## Tommi

That's good news Matilda!  
I hope it all goes well on Friday.
T xx


----------



## indekiwi

Matilda, that sounds really promising.  Hope you don't experience too much discomfort and that you don't have to wait to long for EC.   


A-Mx


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks both of you.  I think EC will be on Monday.  I presumed that the discomfort would stay until then but the doctor said today that it might ease off in a couple of days.  I don't know why this would be - maybe because the follicles have done most of their growing already? x


----------



## Diesy

Your follie count sounds good Matilda, lots going on in there, maybe accounts for the discomfort.  Continued good luck 

Hi to everyone   Couple of bits of news from me on the tx front, ie not about my move.    Blood tests came back today and I've got sticky blood probs, so looks like I'll be on clexane if I get pg.  This is actually making me want to do it all sooner in case there are more issues to get taken care of.  They want to repeat the tests but that is going to take another few months.  If I go ahead before these get done I'm assuming they'll just put me on clexane anyway.

My clinic have recommended full IVF when I was leaning towards a mini.  Mmm...any thoughts?

Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy - what sticky blood problem do you have?  Am quite clued up on the old factor V leiden if you need any advice honey ... 


If its in your GP docs - you should get the clexane from the NHW - I did, but then I've also had multiple PE.. phew close call - not quite my time yet    


   Mini xx


Matilda - fabulous follies - take care and rest up xxx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Mini  Howz you honeybunch? Did you get the Kindle Surprise I sent you on **? Don't think it's very exotic, it's Lupus anticoagulant. I'm glad they did the test and found it. Don't think I have time for the retesting, that'll take months. 
Was a bit ambitious yesterday and did the tiniest bit of pilates and Latin dance = ouchie today. Actually it's ouchie!!!
*xoxo*


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo.. honey     well you should get the clexane on the NHS then .. as for exercise - mmm too tired - not slept in ages... now have glue ear!!  WTH!  Last had that as a child      must be regressing..


Mini xxx


----------



## Diesy

Glue ear!  I think I'll stay in blissful ignorance of what that entails.  I have a lump on my eyelid    Should really go walk the doggie, it's gone very dark and we've just had an amber weather warning, it should really be dark blue, amber sounds nice and warm. 

I'm going to get the slendertone thing out and maybe cut the pilates in 3 for a bit.  

Wondering if I should pull forward my dates now in case there are more issues.  Anybody?  Was actually hoping to secure employment in case I get a +ve and then I might get a bit of mat pay.  Think I need to be in a job 6 weeks before doing the do. 

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Matilda, great news on the follies. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable, good luck for EC   

Diesy, don't know much about the lupus anticoagulant. Is there anything on the immunes thread? Hopefully someone who knows more will be along shortly   . Sorry to hear that the pilates and latin dance have left you in pain today   .

Mini, sorry to hear that you are suffering from glue ear   . Big   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## silverbird

Matilda: Great news on your follies! good luck!

Diesy: hope you feel better soon and get some answers on your tests.

Mini: hope your ear gets better soon.

And I finaly have some IVF news to share: : Went to my scan today although apprantley I need a new baseline scan in Feb when i come off the BCP.  I'm goign to be on BCP for a couple of weeks untill 4 feb then another scan and start some drugs! I'm also taking 1mg testosternone topicaly while on BCP.  Anyone else doing this? Appraently it helps egg quaility which is good because I may have low egg no's so I'd definilty like quality! When I get on my drugs I'll be doing Suprerur, menopur, pregnyl, cyclogest and oestrogen but not sure the amounts yet.  Then egg collection booked for 20 feb! The only prob is that my ovary is still on top of my uterus.  The doc seemed confident that it will come down when it enlarges through stimulation or if I do star jumps but it is a bit of a worry because if it doesn't they can't collect and although I'll get a refund all that drugs and effort will be for nothing.  So for now my job is to buy some sperm and get my HIV and hep b test done.

I've also been invited on a hen party just before then end of my tww.  I'm excited but it may be a bit arquard as I haven't told anyone in this group about tcc and it might be hard if I get af.

Any way off to try and choose a donor!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Silverbird, glad to hear that you have got your tx plan sorted. I hope that your ovary plays ball and comes down from on top of your uterus. Good luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Silverbird        fingers and toes crossed xx 


Diesy - I'd say if it feels right - just go for it      


Lou-Ann and Beany-Ann, hope you're both well - can't believe how the time is flying!!


As for the glue ear - its just when the fluid in inner ear doesn't drain properly so everything is muffled .. and get a bit dizzy!      At least that's what I blame my dizziness on xx


Big hello to all xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi everyone  

Just a quickie... deadline looming and dentist waiting (hopefully without a drill!)... just wanted to say, Silverbird, I had the same problem with a shy ovary during my last treatment which they knew was tucked high up behind my uterus as you could just see a shadow of it but they couldn't scan it. I had reflexology between scans (three days apart) and when I went for the second scan it was in exactly the right position. Who knows if it was the reflexology but it might be worth a try?!

Good luck Silverbird and all  

T xx


----------



## Diesy

Tommi - it might have been having a fat day   xx

PS  Wow reflexology sounds like a miracle worker, wonder if it can make my amazing new job visible...


----------



## Diesy

Silverbird - how's the sperm shopping going?  Is it the weirdest thing you've bought over the internet?   Don't answer that, I don't need to know    And yup, it's all quality, not quantity.  So good luck with the star jumps.  

Hen night, know what you mean if you aren't feeling like it on WW2.  Maybe you can just go for a little while, and if AF turned up   , not   too much.  Just saying that because it always pushes me over the edge but it's also good to get out and get on.  Sometimes if people don't know what you're up to that gives you a break from it.  Although how I know this is a mystery, me and my big gob!   I think all the money that gets you to WW2 that adds pressure.  If I find think anything out that can help with that WW2 madness, apart from   , or a lotto win    I'll let you know.  

Mini - how's your dizziness?  Back to it's usual level?  Well hope you are on the mend!

I'm a bit   and   today.  OFf to see a recruiter later, CV was looking a bit posh    Pooch is a bit bossy today.  Lots to do, suppose I have to sort out my immunes action    Have decided on full IVF when I do go.


Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy - wow! You're really moving things on. I will email...  

 at the ovary having a fat day! It bloomin was! It was the one with a 22mm follie on it when they eventually saw it!

Reflexology is great... not sure if it can make jobs visible but it's a very funny world and I'm sure stranger things have happened...  

T xx


----------



## Matilda7

Hi everyone!

Diesy - nice to see things are moving along for you and you've decided on IVF.  Good luck with the job search!

Silverbird - how's the sperm shopping coming along?  

AFM - Had another scan today - my lining's 15mm and I've got at least 20 mature follicles and several under 10mm - they couldn't count them all so don't have an exact number.  I'll be going for EC on Monday, would love to get an egg out of each of those follies as that'll mean 10 each for me and my recipient, but we'll have to wait and see.  Am a bit concerned about OHSS as the clinic think I'm quite a high risk for it, but again I'll just have to wait and see what happens with that.


----------



## silverbird

Thanks Lou-Ann and Mini.

Mini hope your ear is getting better and the diesyness is subsiding.  I once went ice skating with an ear infection, not pretty!

Thanks Tommi, I've been giving myself reflexology with info from a book.  Do you think it's worth getting some proffesional rexfelgology too.  I've been trying to limit what I spend on complementory therapy, it's so easy to throw money at anything that says it will help.  I'm having accupunture because thats been proven and I can't do it to myself but I could proably strech to rexology as well.  I'll be kicking myself if I haven't done something and they can't get to it.

Deisy: definitly the weirdest thing I will buy on the internet.  My sperm shopping has been held up by the fact that I forgot to ask about washed/unwashed and how much I need.  Yes I'm thinking the hen weekend might help take my mind off it.  And the couple I'll be staying with know about treatment so I guess I can talk to them if I need to.  Well done on getting going with your cv.  Yes the advantage of full IVF is that all though it's the most invasive it does have the highest success rates.

Matilda: Glad your follie numbers are so good.  Keep drinking lots of water!


----------



## Tommi

Hi Silverbird

I think it's definitely worth having reflexology as whether or not it actually adds to fertility, it is really relaxing and that's always a good thing. It's an important part of my week! I know the costs can mount up. Fortunately I know my reflexologist and she hardly charges anything in return for some freshly baked goodies so it works well but I think I would still make myself afford it if I couldn't see her. Acu is also fab and it's possible to get 50% back via Simply Health if you have that.

Matilda... fabulous news! Everything crossed for a really successfull EC on Monday! 

T xx


----------



## Diesy

Found this re reflexology:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-20980/Is-reflexology-new-cure-infertility.html

They used to have reflexology socks in Origins too. Couple of places online have them. Not as much fun as doing it to yourself though. 

Diesy 

/links


----------



## Tommi

Hey look at you with your 5lb lost! That's fab! What's your secret??! xx


----------



## Diesy

Beats me!  I've been pigging out more than usual in anticipation of living on low fat, high protein gruel for 4-6 weeks.  I even had Dominos.  Been eating MORE than usual.  Then I stepped on the scales yesterday, 4 lbs down and another one gone this afternoon.  I have been able to walk faster in the last few days!    It might be my sedentary weight coming off?  I'm actually only trying to get back to my usual gym going weight of last April, should really try to lose another 14 lbs after that.   Oh yes and I did 7 mins of pilates and 20 mins of Latin dance on the Wii the other day.  

Maybe it's because I'm less stressed after everyone helped me out with my relocation problem.    I still have no stomach muscles and look like I've got one full termer in the oven already.  But happy me today!  

Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Hey that's great!   (I'm thinking that's a good move for carving out a waistline... off to give it a go!)


----------



## silverbird

thanks for the info on reflexology Tomi and Deisy. This is the clinc from my clinic's info page http://www.crgw.co.uk/holistic-therapy.php which links to two studies which found paitnets didn't have any improvment using it which is why I've not been wanting to spend a lot of money on it.

I would really recomend Ann Gillanders reflexology for women which has a whole secion on fertility. You don't need any rexlology socks as the diagrams make it really clear which area to work on. And I do find it relaxing even doing it myself and stops me feeling guilty about lolling in frount of the telly.

I might give the lady in my area a text and see how I find it, she doesn't seem to expensive.

Well done on your weight loss Deisy!

/links


----------



## Tommi

That's really interesting Silverbird, thank you. Although as far as I know Ernst has come under a lot of scrutiny and some take his research with a pinch of salt. I know that you are definitely not supposed to have reflexology in the 2ww so that indicates there has been some research showing efficacy otherwise there would be no guidance to avoid it at certain times. I just find it very relaxing so for me it's worth it. Acupuncture is very relaxing too. Even with a needle right between my eyes!  
I'm going to try that book. Never tried it on myself but sounds great!  
T xx


----------



## Diesy

We are such fantastic researchers!  Still want the socks though  

Thank you Silverbird re weight loss, really feel I should be doing more to earn it, we'll see how I go this week.  

Gorgeous sun up here, hope nice everywhere! xx


----------



## silverbird

Sorry to be the sceptic Tommi but aren't warning's about reflexology in tww wait from reflexologist whom you would hope beleive it works! I've not read that any of my tcc books. I just get so excited about any therapy I have to make myself stand back and be cinical sometimes. There was a piece on ** I'll try and link about reflexology shortening labour but then there was no placebo group so could just be getting some tlc. Which is not to take away from the importance of a little tcl! http://nhslocal.nhs.uk/story/how-foot-massage-can-help-pregnant-women-deliver

Diesy just feel pleased with yourself either way/ good luck this week, when do you weigh in?

/links


----------



## Diesy

I think with any alternative therapies we might have a tendency to think we are getting ripped off because it all costs so much.  I think some work for some of us and others don't.  Anything that promotes relaxation and well being is good (like chocolate   ).  It doesn't really need to make sense for it to work for the individual.  I think we are drawn to stuff we need (like chocolate) and then take what we need from it.  I'd probably stop everything for WW2, particularly thinking!

Better start the diet then, Silverbird, eeeek!  I'll probably start and then not weigh myself and just see how I'm feeling.  Looking forward to some workouts!  

Wonder where I can find a hot man to rub my feet for me.    And, please, my shoulders!


----------



## Tommi

Hi Silverbird

Yes definitely good to be sceptical about *ALL* research, especially anything medical. Always have to think critically. I think the guidance for avoiding reflex during 2ww comes from the registration body rather than individual practitioners, not sure. They just have to do what the guidance says. I find it very different from a foot massage, which is also yummy! But I would avoid those too during 2ww. Just got to do what feels good and right! 

Diesy - love the plan to avoid thinking during ww2. So very wise! I'm sure that would give us all the best chance of success! 

 

T xx


----------



## Diesy

PS  On alternative therapies to aid +ve

You could give me a Smartie and tell me it would get me pg and I'd believe you, plus it would probably work!  What can I say, I'm a believer    

...starting a poll for the innovation of the WW2 lobotomy


----------



## Tommi

Just the one smartie?  

Do we want lobotomies or shall we just slip into a peaceful coma for a few weeks and wake up with our early scans and midwife appointments booked? Tough call.   

 xx


----------



## silverbird

Deisy: don't smarites contain chocolate, which is a sorce of iron and good for concpetion no?

Maybe I'll feel differntly when my tww comes but I'm really looking forward to it.  I plan to pretend I'm pregant the whole time and if that's my only experince of being pregant then at least I'll have enjoyed it!


----------



## Tommi

I think on balance that's a good way to approach ww2. I was a little bewildered by it all first time round and all the physical changes had me symptom watching. It was definitely a staying right in the moment kind of time. Although it was deeply upsetting when it didn't work, I bounced back fairly well. Second time I knew what to expect or so I thought and took the approach you plan to take. Again all the physical and emotional changes kicked in and when the spotting started again the sense of loss was palpable and harder to recover from (I think it just hooked on to other losses and enjoyed the ride!). But on a day to day basis through the 2ww I'd say it's better to enjoy it mindfully than be bewildered by it mindfully if you possibly can! Good luck!


----------



## Diesy

If I ever get to a tx WW2 I'll be in my cave if you are looking for me  
(Actually I'll be in my cave till at least the 12WW...maybe 16 if I get that far.)

Good luck to you guys though!       Are you both 'going in' in Feb?  I will be doing this  
   
from the sidelines.

xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy - cavedwellers have got it sorted really... think of all those monastic types! Happiest folk in the world!  

I'm waiting for latest set of results and if all well then it's Feb for me. I look forward to watching you skate along sideways! I'm going to have to get in training for when it's your turn!    

xx


----------



## Diesy

Got cake here btw. Got a good feeling about Feb! xx


----------



## Matilda7

Had my EC collection today and got 20 eggs, so 10 each for me and my recipient!  Fingers crossed they're all busy getting fertilised as we speak! xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fantastic news Matilda - and what a gift to your recipient.     


      for this cycle


Mini xxx


----------



## natclare

Congratulations Matilda! I got 15 altogether: 8 for me and 7 for my recipient. Of my eight, five were mature and have been frozen. So, that's it for me for now. We need to see if the recipient is successful to see if I can do another cycle (I suppose see if the eggs are any good), but all signs are good so far. Now I'm on a drug called cabergoline with a hilarious side effect "strong impulse to gamble despite serious personal or family consequences"... I'll let y'all know if I buy two Euromillions tickets instead of one!! xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Nat - that's hilarious!  Well done on your number of eggs!  How are you feeling?  I actually don't feel any worse than I have done for the past week - the bloating and ovarian pain is now just a general ache down below.  It was a lot faster than I expected - I was just about getting ready to drift off to sleep and they said it was over! xx


----------



## indekiwi

Matilda, Natclare, congrats to you both ladies - I'm sure you both have some incredibly grateful and excited recipients just now, and I really really hope that you have lots of success with your half of the eggs sooner (Matilda) or later (Natclare).  Really pleased you've both come through the process okay.   


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Matilda and Natclare that's fab news! Congratulations! And what an amazing gift. Amazing women, both!


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks everyone.  Just had a call from the lab to say that 7 have fertilised, so I'll hopefully be having blastocyst transfer on Saturday! xx


----------



## Tommi

That's fantastic!    
Good luck!  
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Get you Matilda! Well done, go eggies, go eggies!    

Great news for you and your recipiant to Natclare! 

What a precious gifts girls!

Diesy xx


----------



## silverbird

Congratulations Matilda and Natclare on thoes egg numbers! What a genrous gift your giving someone.  And great news that 7 have fertilised matilda.  I'll be glad if I can get half that many when it's my turn.

Well I had very sureal Monday at sitting for four hours at the GUM clinic to get my blood tests for free.  I waited two hours to get registred and then they gave a leaflet which said it would be five weeks for the results when I need to start treatment in two! I decided as I'd spent that long I waited another two hours and they said it should be two weeks which would be in time.  The things we do for our baby!

I don't want everyone on ******** to know my bussiness but if I did I'd make my status "spent four hours in a GUM clinic then spend a grand on injectable drugs"


----------



## Diesy

Silverbird!  I've often felt the same about **.  What would our friends think, eh.  Good thing you didn't, you might have been facing an intervention.   My outer circle are still confused about why the nhs refused me an op because I was single.  

Exciting times!      Looks like I'll be doing some more   for everyone cycling soon.  How will I cope!  

Diesy xx


----------



## natclare

Hi all - Thanks for the nice messages. I don't want to dwell too much on the recipient, safe to say I've done a good deed and feel good about that. @Matilda I feel totally fine. It was so funny when they put me to sleep I felt like I woke up 5 minutes later and started saying "I think you need to give me some more (drugs)" and "I was dreaming about chocolate" (the latter is my job). I thought they'd just knocked me out, left me in the corner and hadn't done anything!!! They were like "no dear, it's all done!". No problems whatsoever. Op was at 12 noon, I left at 2pm with my Dad who had kindly come up to London to walk me to the train just in case I fell over or something. Complete walk in the park. In fact I did spend most of the day waxing lyrical to my bf and friend about my swanky private room with wifi, tv, fluffy towels etc at the Lister! I'm still a little bloated, breasts are getting less tender (hurrah) and just through general eating of rubbish food I'm half a stone over what I should be, but that's mainly left over from Christmas so trying to get rid of that blubber now. Now I have to wait to see how my eggs fertilise for the recipient couple. If all ok, then I imagine I can do another cycle of the same. Next appointment 17th Feb with the doctor. xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Glad you're feeling well Natalie, hope you get to do it again soon!  How many eggs do they recommend you freeze?

Looking back now, even though I was convinced I hadn't fallen asleep during EC, I must have done as I don't remember anything at all about most of the process.  All I remember is feeling a bit of pain/tugging and the doctor saying it was nearly done.  I don't remember him starting it so I suppose I must've been knocked out, although I was convinced the other day that I wasn't!

Got an update from the clinic today - 6 of my 7 embryos are grade 1 or 2, and the other is grade 3 (they rate from 1-4, with 1 being the best).  Transfer still set for Saturday morning x


----------



## natclare

Matilda - They only freeze the mature eggs so I got 5 out of a possible 8.
Don't remember any tugging thank God!
Good luck for that transfer xx


----------



## Matilda7

Had my transfer this morning - two blastocysts!  Three of my others have been frozen today and there's a possibility that the other two will be frozen tomorrow, but they're developing a day behind at the moment so I'm not sure whether or not they'll make it.  OTD 8th February! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck  x


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Matilda!


----------



## indekiwi

Matilda, good luck hun - sounds like egg quality has been excellent!


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy

Matilda - good luck       don't forget you can post on 2WW so we can    
do this for you!

xx


----------



## lulumead

Good luck Matilda. Xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Good luck Matilda
 that ur little embies snuggle in  tight 


Katie x


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## silverbird

Deisy: It would have almost been worth it to imagine everyone’s reactions!

Matilda: good luck to you and youe embies!

AFM: I got my box of med’s which are now taking up half my fridge.  I had a read of the mixing/injecting instructions and they look really confusing.  Hope I can figure it out.
I’ve hopefully ordered my sperm.  It was a really nerve racking decision to make.
I’ve had a letter from the NHS  to say I’m on a waiting list to see a doctor and they’ll write to me with an appointment.  DH would have laughed, typical NHS writing to say they’ll write to you.  Still good to know I’m on the list.
I had a chat with my boss so seemed a bit more sympathetic and let me take some time off in Feb and reduce some of my work load.  I think she was kind of forced to by my occupational health report which said I was suffering from work related stress.  Let’s see how long it lasts.


----------



## Matilda7

Silverbird - when do you start?

I've had a call from the clinic this morning to say my other 2 embryos were frozen yesterday, so I've now got 5 blastocysts in the freezer!  The 2 that were frozen yesterday had been a day behind on Saturday, so I'm hoping it's a good sign that the 2 I had transferred are even stronger and are busy implanting as we speak! xx


----------



## silverbird

Congrats on the frozties Matilda.  Hope your tww is going well.  I come of BCP on sat so starting as soon as I bleed after that!

Was it you or Natclare on the meds that had side effects of making you gamble? I'm on testogel which says several times that it is only presribed for men, how to wear a t-shirt and make sure none of it gets on you wife/girlfriend and how to look out if she develops facial hair from cuddling you! Freaked me out a bit but I'm on a really small dose so should have no side effects.


----------



## silverbird

Forgot to say I had some reflexology today.  It was nice.  Felt the same as when I do it myself so I think I'm proably doing it right and will mostly do myself but might have a professional top up if again if I want.


----------



## Diesy

*Silverbird* - Glad the reflexology was nice. Do you get facial hair while it's kept in the fridge? Good luck with that!

Good news on WW2, hope that keeps up!

I have unsettling news related to healing after my op. It's probably not very good but don't want to drama queen it before I know any more. Not sure I can face another operation to fix it. Back to the GP on Monday to push for a referral. Wish me luck, we know what happened the last time. 

ttfn - Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy      figers and toes crossed that everything's ok.


Mini xx


----------



## Sima

As if you haven't been through enough already Diesy.   Good luck with the GP on Monday.  Stay strong


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Mini & Sima  

How are you doing Sima?

Trip to A&E this morning.  Sick and tired getting fobbed off by GP with stronger painkillers that don't work.  A&E doc diagnosed chronic pain and said I need a gynea referral, which I've already been denied on the NHS.    It's starting to feel like the dream is over.  Not sure how much more I can take, what with my history.  Feel like any day now I'm gonna be dribbling and unable to get out of bed.  Although I can't see girl's best friend letting that happen considering she stood on my ankles to wake me up at 5am because she wanted her blankie.  Back to the GP on Monday.  Off to work on my NHS complaint.

Diesy xx


----------



## indekiwi

Diesy     .  Could the A&E doctor not have written you a referral?  Is it worth seeing a different GP than your usual one?  Hope whatever you've been prescribed today helps with the pain hun - with less pain you can be more focused on getting a detailed complaint on paper and in front of the appropriate authorities.  Also wishing you a huge change in luck - sounds very overdue.     


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear you had an A&E trip but I really hope that helps in the quest for a referral. The way NHS treatment is rationed and kept from single women is outrageous. Definitely worth a complaint and a call to PALS.
Email on the way.  
Txx


----------



## Sima

Hi Diesy - I agree with Inde - perhaps you need to move to a more female friendly GP.  I can't see how a GP can deny you treatment when you clearly need it just because you are single and the fact that you went private for your operation should not make a difference.  My mother was having some problems with her doc but still felt loyal to him because she had been with him for years and years.  I eventually convinced her to change surgeries and she now can't believe how friendly the new practice is and how they take her concerns seriously.  I am sorry to hear you are suffering from chronic pain.  I hope they can give you something to manage it.  If you have pain around your stomach area could you try putting a hot water bottle there.

Silverbird - Good luck with your treatment.  I hope your appointment comes round quickly.  Good news that work will give you some time off.

AFM I am doing well.  I am recovering well following my operation.  My stomach is almost back to its normal size and AF is normal.  Just need to have a hysto in a couple of months time to check there is no scarring and also that no more new fibroids have grown back.


----------



## Marra

Diesy     That is so rubbish that your GP won't give you a proper referral; maybe you should change GPs or surgery as others are suggesting, or could it make a difference to your GP now that the AandE doctor has said you need a gynae referral?

Hope you are taking care of yourself and keeping warm tonight.

Love
Marra
xx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Inde, Sima, Tommi & Marra  

My GP is really nice but I'm nervous about asking for a referral again.  Now A&E have said I need it knowing my op was private hopefully that will give me a bit of back up.  A&E Dr said they won't want to open me up again so looks like I'm back where I started.

I'll start my NHS complaint which I really wanted to avoid, there is no way we singletons should have to pay for gynea ops!

Actually got bad pain tonight, feel sick too, hope AF is on it's way.  Yeah, hot water bottles rock, Sima    I think I will have to have it surgically removed.  Ironically if I hadn't lost my job I would have been kicking up more of a fuss before now but I've just been expecting to improve.  

Diesy xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi, I'm going to go and see my GP tomorrow and I'm going to take quite a hard line.  I'm really not looking forward to it, it shouldn't really be stressful to go to the doctors, should it?  Anyway I was going to say something along the lines of - the breadwinner of my household is unable to work, there is no-one to pitch in, in pain everyday and unable to carry out anywhere near a full life and therefore life isn't really worth living.  I thought I might add how desperate I was not to go through another miscarriage that I saw no other choice but to go private, to a top specialist, to give me the chance to have a family.  Also that if I were to meet someone tomorrow and get pg naturally I was now putting my life at risk if I do have adhesions as a healing consequence of pelvic surgery.  (Apparently adhesions are a really common in pelvic surgery.)

Should I say anything about putting in complaint to PALS?  Anything else I should add?

Thanks,
Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy      just be totally honest with your GP.  Write everything down before hand and read it off your notes.  Otherwise you may forget something - I always do forget bits and they're the important ones.  Their time is so short, not a failing on their side, just a sign of the times.  Have you got a GP with a background in Obs & Gyn at your practice?  Mine is which has proven to be a god send.


   for tomorrow.


Mini xx


----------



## Diesy

Good tip Mini, I'll ask when I phone, might give me an excuse not to see the practise lead. What a mess tbh. I spent 68% of last years total income on that op.  

How are you lovely Mini? xx


----------



## Sima

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Diesey.  My only advice is to stay calm.  If your GP is generally nice then keeping them on side is key.  It might be worthwhile researching which NHS consultant/hospital you want to be referred to.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Diesy! I wouldn't mention PALS at this stage - they move very quickly in my experience so if they take your case on you'll get results very soon and your GP will hear about it then. 

T xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I'm ok-ish .. lots of things going on.  Body not playing ball .. but hey ho - could be a lot worse as they say!  Still have some of my sanity in tact!     
M xx


----------



## indekiwi

> Still have some of my sanity in tact!


Mini, who told you that   

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

... did say only some .. then again ..       


Mini xx


----------



## Diesy

Thank you chums for making me smile today, which is no mean feat!

Thanks for all the tips.  
1. Write a list.
2. Take at least 6 beta blockers.
3. My sister says ask 'why' if Dr doesn't want to refer me.

Also got some great tips of the uterine problems board.  I can't tell you how worn out, peed off and depressed I am about this. I've spent 70% of last years earnings to get back where I started. This is the last fight before I give up, on everything, not much has really worked out in my life but still I keep cheerful and going. I surmise I am a complete idiot.
Mini, sanity is totally over rated and completely unnecessary if you have a nice smile and a personality.  

Anyhoo, lots of   for the support!
xxx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy    
Email on the way  
Txx


----------



## silverbird

Diesy  

I'm so sorry this is happening to you.  Go make that GP take care of you.  Keeping cheerful and carrying on is not stupid it's the only thing to do.  Maybe you'll need some time to give up and stay in bed but you'll get up and carry on again.  It's really the only thing to do.  PM me if you want to talk.

You really need to look after yourself now. If your like me and feel better with a back up plan have you ever thought about adoption?

Indie: How r u and your brood?

Mini: Hope your OK.

AFM: Taken my last BCP and am waiting for AF.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Diesy     . Sorry that you are having to go through all this stress after everything you have been through. I hope that your appt with your GP has gone well today   . Big    hun.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Girls 

Just popping in with an update.  Got my referral with relative ease but it's not good news.  The other GP I saw confirmed he thought it sounded like adhesions.  The guidelines for referral to surgery is 18 weeks...unless you need what I need done and then it's 24 weeks.  This would be followed by a 3 month recovery meaning that, all going well, I can go for ttc in November.  It's not sunk in yet but I am feeling quite upset already.  

I can see the consultant privately for £185 and this would tell me if he'd recommend surgery.  But I already think he would.  The only way they can tell if it is adhesions is by doing a laparoscopy, then they'd treat at the same time.  
I think I might just start   now till May, when I should get an appointment.  So sorry this is such a me me me post!  I might be nearing a bit of a state.  

Thank you  to everyone for being there.  I think that will by my news for a good while now.  Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Massive hugs diesy - hope you get the referral and in record time. Are you going for IVF or IUI? Only reason I ask is if you go for IVF is there anything stopping you from having egg collection & freezing embies? Just a thought honey.

Take care really hope this is sorted and pretty darn quick xxxxxx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Mini,

Feeling pretty bad today, feeling like that's it all over now tbh. Unless something changes I'm looking at iui or ivf in 9 months to a year, if at all. Not feeling that great about having a second op in the same place but think I'll feel better once I get some reassurance at a consultation which is still about 3 months away.  I had been thinking about having a private consultation to put me out my misery but I'm pretty sure he'll say he needs to open me up anyway so that would be a waste of £185. (Nearly 3 weeks current income.) In all honesty I don't know why I bothered getting out of bed for the last 16 years. I've outdone even me this time. No job, not fit to get to work, no money, cashing in meagre 18 month pension to put towards last op, complete lack of family support (actually they make things worse), frozen and only the dog loves me.

I'm so sorry for giving this thread the blues. I've going to have to refocus on my MA and getting some creative projects under my belt. I can't bear to think that the last thing I wanted, when I didn't get any of the other half decent stuff, does not put me in a very good place. I have one last card to play which I'm going to do now. 
 Mini, lets go get ******  and forget all this ****. Diesy xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Diesy, I am so sorry you feel so bleak. I wish I has some comforting words for you. I haven't been reading your posts long and forgive me for saying your signature is a little cryptic but if this is the ONE thing you desire in the world, you must make it work. I wish you would tell me more, perhaps I can help. 

still suffering jen x


----------



## Tommi

Diesy   Sorry so much is feeling so bad right now. No words really other than that an email is on the way. I so hope that there's a way for you to get your dream. Maybe it's not clear at the moment, but hang on in there.    

Jen   

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Aw Jen, that's really sweet of you to reply, how are you doing? I hope you've got people around who are understanding and support you. Are you still in Switzerland? You need to take it really easy on yourself.     

Hey, I started to write you the abridged version but  I don't want to burden you with my problems. You've got enough to deal with and it would make me feel bad. I'll go change my signature.

Big  to you

Tommi - thanks luvvie, it's no looking too good. Oh, off to see the iui thread to see how you got on with your Scan Scan all ready for the Can Can?    Go Follies!!!

Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

diesy       


mini xx


----------



## silverbird

Diesy: Hope your feeling better.

AFM: AF turned up on Tuesday and my scan on wed.  All looked good at the scan, lining thin but ovary is still hiding away.  I’m now on 0.3 ml suprecor and 450 units meopur.  My injections are going OK. The area went all red and blocky after the suprecour injection (doesn’t seem to happen for the menopur) and I started to get a bit worried because that was listed on the leaflet as a sign of allergic reaction.  The problem with having no partner is there is no-one to peer at your rashes and say if they seem serious.  I got so worried I started feeling sick which is another symptom of allergic reaction! I phoned SIL who’s a nurse and she said that redness is common  in subcutaneous injections and it was gone by morning so no more panicking.  My menopur is going OK, I had a lot of bubbles the first day but less yesterday.  The leaflet says a normal does is 75-300 units so I’m on a lot. I haven’t really had any side effects yet.  I did get very emotial on wed but I get crying jags anyway.  I think thats the advantage of doing IVF as a widow if you become and emotional mess you don’t notice any difference!

Unfortunately I still have this cold hanging around, I’m couching and sneezing and feeling miserable. 

My accuputist recommended eating salty food as well as drinking lots of water.  Have any of you herd of this?

My boss has hit a new low, criticising me for going to the loo to often! Drinking 2 litres of water a day is not going to help that.


----------



## Minnie35

Silverbird lovely, good luck with it all, you're doing well chuck. Wow your lovely boss sounds so helpful    .


I just can't imagine the extra heartache and pain all this brings for you, having to live with your loss.  I hope you're feeling more reassured about the meds now.




Diesy      what can I say? You poor poor thing.  I'm so sorry I've not got on ff for so long and I've missed all this.  I've sent you an email.


Sending lots of love,
Minnie x


----------



## silverbird

Thanks Minnie, I am feeling like I've got the hang of the meds now.  It is very different going through this when I though I would have a partner to hold my hand but on the plus side I get to skip all the sections of the books on how to hold your relationship together through the stresses of IVF! I've not idea what to do about my boss, needless to say I haven't told her about the IVF, don't think I'd get much sympathy there!


----------



## Diesy

Minnie -   sorry I need to get you an email!  I've been stumped on what to write because I'm just all bad news right now    So glad you caught up on here because I've been a bit   about telling anyone.  In the middle of a job application to be in for midnight so will reply tomorrow.  Hope you are feeling good!  

Silverbird -   and   are for your boss.  It must be such a joy to work for someone so emotionally mature!  You keep up the   (that's water in that bottle).   opps, that's also for your boss.


----------



## Diesy

PS  Thank you too Mini    I was in such a rush to reply and get back to my low paid, temp, way beneath me job application that I didn't look right back.  Hope you are doing well.  Oh, just in case your boss needs any of these too    .  This is just for you  .  Shhh, it's full of Mojitos, don't tell anyone I'm dishing out booze, the pg and breastfeeding ones will be jealous.  Bottoms up!   xx


----------



## silverbird

Diesy: I hope your feeling better and the job applications are getting done.

Just a quick update for anyone who's intrested. All looking good at my scan.  Lining looks good.  6 follicles at 13mm and three other small ones.  I’ll continue my drugs and have a new scan when they’ll tell we if ec is mon, tue or wed.  My ovary is still high so I may be looking at some star jumps!


----------



## Marra

Good stuff Sliverbird - that sounds like great follie news! Also meant to say to you that one of the IVF drugs - the downreg one buserlin - made me come out in a funny red lump for a while, which alarmed me at first but it went away after half an hour or so and apparently happens quite frequently.

Diesy     - I am so wishing a stroke of luck comes your way; you really deserve it. Just a couple of thoughts - is there any way they would consider bumping you up the waiting list for the op because you would like fertility treatment sooner rather than later because of being over 40? Or could you look at having an op to get rid of adhesions abroad - possibly a good deal cheaper than private treatment in the uk? I have heard recommendations for hysteroscopies at Serum in Athens for eg - sorry I don't know the details about such ops but it may be something worth looking into if you can bear it.

love
Marra
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Dropping in to wish Silverbird luck - sounds good so far hun - am keeping my fingers crossed for you.     


A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Silverbird, all sounds like it's going in the right direction with the follies   . Good luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## silverbird

Thanks Marra, Lou-Ann and Indie.  I can't believe how far along you all are!

good news from my scan I have one 16.5mm follie, two 16.5mm follies, two 17.5mm follies, one 19mm and a few small ones.  Egg collection is booked for Monday!


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck for Monday Silverbird   

Krissi xx


----------



## Tommi

I was wondering how you were doing Silverbird - that sounds great! Good luck for Monday!


----------



## silverbird

thanks guys, good luck with your tww's.


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies   
I hope u don't mind me dropping in to say hi.....   
I have recently separated from my husband and im not quite sure what path im going to take and what is classed as 'ok'   
Im definately not ready to give up yet after 5+ yrs of ttc and a failed ivf attempt, i have had a few health probs and surgeries as u can read from my sig, would be lovely to chat with u ladies    and wish u all well!
I will catch up with all the posts and hope to get to know u all a lil better soon!!
Carley xXx


----------



## morrigan

Welcome carley - sounds like you have had a rough few years. Let me reassure you it is perfectly possible on your own but what ever path you choose you'll find some support on here. I think there are some ladies lurking around who became single during tx.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## Carley

Hello Morrigan thanku for the welcome 
Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!!

Whatever path I choose I will need IVF and i know what a wonderful support a the girls on here are so I take comfort in that!!

Carley Xx


----------



## Minnie35

Welcome Carley!   


Sorry it's been a hard few years for you.  As Morrigan says, whatever the route you take you'll find plenty of help and support here, the ladies are fab. Keep us posted!


Silverbird, whoop whoop I'm sending your follies lots of    - good luck for tomorrow, and have a nice restful day.


Diesy, I hope you're feeling OK   - any progress sweetie?


Minnie x


----------



## Carley

Thanx Minnie
Congrats on your pregnancy hope u enjoy the restof your pregnancy and take it easy.

Carley Xx


----------



## silverbird

welcome Carley and thanks Minnie!


----------



## silverbird

ec went well.  5 eggs no problems!


----------



## Matilda7

Congratulations Silverbird!  Hope they're all busy getting fertilised tonight! xx


----------



## Tommi

Excellent news Silverbird! 
Txx


----------



## Minnie35

Fab news Silverbird.  Hope they're all gettin' on down in that petri dish tonight!


Minnie x


----------



## Marra

Silverbird - great to hear your egg collection went well - hurrah! Hope you are feeling ok, and I'm keeping everything crossed you'll have some nice embies over the next day or 2.

Hi and welcome Carley!

Love
Marra
xx


----------



## silverbird

Thanks everyone!

Oh man Im practically shaking as I type.  First thing this morning I get a call from the NHS saying that due to my exceptional circumstances they will be giving me free IVF in June!

Then I get a call to say two of my eggs fertilized and can I come in tomorrow for day two transfer.  Then I said I want SET for less risk of twins.  So they said come in thur well grow to day three.  Then I said Im really nervous about leaving them to grow so they said come in tomorrow and well advise as a double transfer might not increase your twin risk.

Am I making the right decisions??

Now Im getting NHS treatment I guess frosties arent so important, should I risk it on a day three?

I can hardly breath!


----------



## caramac

Wow silverbird that is fantastic news about NHS funding! So pleased for you. Great to hear you got 5 good eggs too. Sorry I can't help with advice on transfer as I've never done it and don't understand the different options. But I just wanted to say good luck!!!


----------



## silverbird

Thanks Carmac, I'm still in shock to be honest!

I can't seem to edit my orgnial post but I ment SET for less risk of twins.

My original thought was to have as many FET as possible as these do not count against your NHS eldgiablity (in my area you can't have NHS IVF if you've had more than two IVF).  This was when I didn't know if I could convince the NHS to treat me at all and if I could it would realititicaly be July 2013 so I wanted as many chances as I could before then.  This obviously is a whole different perspective.


----------



## lulumead

Hi Silverbird...great news about NHS funding and rightly so, can't believe they even tried not to slow it. GRRR....anyway good that they have come to their senses.

I think it might be worth taking to day three as with each day they can tell more about the embryos and see if they are developing as they should, this is especially true if taken to day 5....having said that I think the stats are similar for day two and day three transfers so it might not make much difference.  Could you have one put back and ask them to take the other one to day 5 and then freeze if it looks promising. If you really don't want to risk twins then I think you need to do SET, of course they could put two back and only one sticks but the risk is naturally higherof there being twins than transferring one!!  You could also see ifthey would take to day 5 but this would be risky and some clinics, like the one I went to, prefer to get them back in ASAP as that's where they should be!
Maybe you could talk directly to one of the embryologists?

Xx


----------



## lulumead

Sorry typos....can't believe they tried not to fund you is what it should say!


----------



## silverbird

Thanks Lulumead.  with the NHS I was given funding as a couple, then dh died while on the list, it got to the time I should have been at the top of the list so I enquired and they said your not on the list get a new referal.  So I did that but also wrote to say it's unfair to remove me from the list without telling me so now I'm being backdated to where I would have been on the list with dh.

I definitly want to go for SET, my clinic normaly favors 5 or even 6 day transfere but becuase of only two they want to put them both back at day two.  My plan now is to go talk to the embriologist tommrow and if I end up coming back the next day for a day 3 thats fine.  But maybe by tommrow they will be able to tell the better looking embie anyway.


----------



## Marra

Silverbird - that is such great news about the funding - I am so pleased for you and so glad the PCT made what is clearly the right decision (shouldn't even have been a question about it in the first place).

Re day 2 or 3 transfer - perhaps it's safest to get one put back tomorrow then to see what happens to the other and maybe it'll be possible to freeze it like others have mentioned. 

Exciting times for you!

Love
marra
xx


----------



## Minnie35

Siverbird - exciting stuff!  Just agreeing with Lulumead and Marra really - it'd be fab if you could have one put back tomorrow and then see how the other one does, possibly for freezing... I know in my clinic the embryologists had quite a lot of advice and knowledge up their sleeves so it might be good to talk to one if you can.  


Fab news about the NHS   



Keep us posted, and good luck for tomorrow!


Minnie x


----------



## silverbird

thanks Marra and minnie

  Replaced one day 2, 4 cell embie this am and they will try to grow the other on and freeze.  It was a difficult call.  OTD 8 march but i plan on testing 6 march.


----------



## Diesy

*Welcome Carley!

Silverbird - glad your ET went well, was sending  to you yesterday  Good you went with your original vibe for SET, we seem to have to make difficult decisions when our hormones aren't at their best - funny that.
Marra - thanks for the recommendation re Serum. I think it's a laparoscopy I need, but hey, what do I know 

Minnie - The Plan is coming together but there are a couple of additions. Thank you so much for the help with it.  Still waiting to hear about 'stuff'.

Eeek, had my worst ever day of pain last Sunday. Could barely walk from the park to the car and had stabbies too. Really not to happy right now. Very stressed. Despite being in constant pain post op my surgeon has suggested I get a hysteroscopy or see a fertility consultant close to home. Not very happy with this, think he should be a bit more concerned. Need these  this week. Lots of this  yesterday while walking the dog on the beach. 
BUT thank you so very much for the  and the  and the virtual  Looking forward to having some good news which isn't choc cake related. Watch this space I'm getting  and  and  with the various barriers to being pain free and able to IVF.
XXX*


----------



## silverbird

Diesy just more    for you.


----------



## Minnie35

Diesy           .


Thinking of you chuck.


Minnie x


----------



## Diesy

Thank you for the hugs Silverbird.  Hope WW2 isn't doing your head in.    

Thank you Minnie    Not sure how much more I can take.  Chucking everything at it till I get a breakthrough!!!

I've just emailed Penny at Serum   that she can shed some light.  I'm also taking some other action    Nothing dodgy     for some answers and a way forward.  

Have a nice weekend everyone! xx


----------



## caramac

Diesy sorry to hear you are in such pain. I hope Penny can help. Shocked that your clinic doesn't seem more bothered


----------



## Sima

Diesy   

I hope you are not in too much pain today


----------



## Tommi

Diesy here's some progesterone-charged           for your consultant! That's powerful stuff you know. There are no limits right now!  
Txx


----------



## Marra

Congratulations on being PUPO Silverbird!!! Hoping the 2WW doesn't drag too much for you.

Diesy     hope your action leads to something positive for you honey.

Marra
xx


----------



## Diesy

Thank you Caramac, Sima, Tommi & Marra  

I've heard back and it's not good news.  
Gutted  
Penny @ Serum rocks though!
Diesy    xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Silverbird, congrats on being PUPO. Similar to yours, my clinic usually does day 5 transfers, but as I only had 2 eggs fertilise they went for a day 2 transfer this time   . Good luck for your 2ww, hope it doesn't drag too much for you and brings you good news   .


Diesy, big    hun. So sorry that you are in pain and have had bad news   . I hope that you can find a way forward, you so deserve a break     


Lou-Ann x


----------



## natclare

Hi all - Just checking in! Sending   to Diesy esp and Minnie35 so glad it's all going well for you  

January's IVF all seems like a bit of a distant memory now but I was back at the Lister on Friday for a "what shall we do now" chat. I hadn't checked on the progress of my recipient so was able to find this out - the answer being, she was successful but sadly miscarried. As I don't know her it's all a bit strange, but it's definitely a shame the recipient couple (the word "couple" has been mentioned so I know it's not a single girl) were not successful. It just goes to show how I kind of expect everything to work perfectly first time and gives me some better appreciation how these people will probably have to go through this again and again (and maybe I will too)... what a crazy thing this is... I still have no reservations about the egg share and just feel very positive about it and good to be helping people a little bit.

Onto me... the "what shall we do now" chat was quite easy once we'd established that the MC was nothing to do with my eggs. It again felt like a school biology lesson (!)... "Your eggs were perfect, just perfect  " said the doctor before letting me know "of course you need to have good sperm and there is always a risk of MC".

So, "we" (me and the doctor) are all set to do it all again. So I had five vials of blood taken again and now I just need to wait to be matched with a (new) recipient.

My BF and I are still happy and trying to ignore the elephant in the room. I've updated my signature for clarity (I only really fit into the single women section as far as I can work out!) and he's being supportive with my treatment.

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## silverbird

Diesy:   I'm so sorry you've got more bad news.  You know where I am if you need to talk.

Natclare: We're glad to have you here.  Hope things go well for your next round.

I'm OK, bit down in  the dumps.  My spare embie didn't make it.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Diesy I really hope you get the pain sorted out xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Natclare - hiya, nice to hear from you!  Good luck with the next one - do you have any idea when you'll get to do it or does it depend on finding a match?


Silverbird - sorry the spare embie didn't make it.  That happened to me too and I was gutted, but the embryologist pointed out at the time that it was certainly an affirmation that they'd chosen the right one to put back in.  I know it's horrid though - you always think you're going to have spare ones to use if it doesn't work.  Hopefully though you won't need any more goes.   


Diesy     .


Minnie x


----------



## Diesy

Hi   Thanks for the kind words Lou-Ann, Natclare, Silverbird, JJ & Minnie!   (And anyone else that has been sending me these wee dudes  . )  Thanks also for the phone and email support.  

Silverbird, sorry your spare embie didn't make it to the freeze, but hope your other one is snug and happy on the inside.  

Natclare - that's good you had the chat about your share's results and it's not to do with your eggies.

Having quite a tough time with everything - health, job (erm what job) & financials.  This weekend was a total nosedive but fortunately my favourite GP has broken my free fall.  (I noticed the receptionist sent me to him rather than the one I've been seeing recently so I don't know if there has been talk and maybe he's the best experienced to advise right now.)  He was so sensitive and understanding, explained in more detail why I'm getting pain and why the painkillers didn't work where, thank goodness, the hot water bottle does.  So there has been a little   and I'm currently sussing out a way forward.  I don't think they will want to risk opening me up again and I'm very happy about this.  Instead I'm working on some things to help and waiting for word on my NHS appointment, still no news.  It might not be a very comfortable pregnancy, if I ever get there, but it might be ok.  Sometimes you can't get very close to perfect. 

Right now, trying to refocus to clear out the stress, I can't take any more.  It's such a worrying time, so many bills I can't afford to pay, just hoping to be able to feed the pooch next month.

 to all - Diesy xx


----------



## silverbird

Hi Minnie,  it not really my embie not making it thats getting me down.  it just other stuff including "friends" who ignore you when you get widowed.

Diesy: I'm sorry financial etc are still rubbish but glad if your starting to get some answers re your pain.  Is sounds promising if you don't need further ops and pregnacy is possible.  Lots of    and hope things turn around soon.

Silverbird


----------



## Diesy

*Silverbird*  Heaps of people just don't know what to do with it when someone young dies I'm afraid. It's not you it's them. Thankfully there are lots of people still around and new ones that will come into your life who do understand and will help. They possibly won't be the chums you've had for a longer time. Lots more  to you. Better that the people who don't understand stay away to make room for the lovely new friends who will. But I am very sorry this is happening to you on top of everything else you have to deal with.

Yup, usually they would do surgery to the health problem I'm suffering from but I don't think they'll risk it with me. It will make it worse.
      

*Wishing you a calm and restful 2WW *


----------



## Betty-Boo

Not been on in ages .. Diesy you ok?  sorry to hear you're still in pain    


Trying to read back - but seem to have got a wee bit lost on the way   


    to those on the 2WW or just about to embark.


Tis x


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Thetis - it has been a horrific couple of weeks.  Now hiding, shhh.  How's you luvie? xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Recovering from a very messy weekend away ..   


Tis xx


----------



## lulumead

Hello all on here, 

Natclare, glad to hear your eggies are good to go again.

Silver bird, big hugs...so sorry that your friends are not being as supportive as they should. Surround yourself with lose who are and fingers crossed that your 2WW brings a lovely surprise.

Diesy, hugs too for the pain, in every aspect!  All sounds a bit much to deal with. I really hope something changes for the better soon.

Thetis, more on the messy weekend please  PM me if necessary ;-)
Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu .. PM on its way ..   


Tis xx


----------



## Elpida

Hi all


I'm going to leap back in from sporadic-lurking mode. I too have tried to read back but it's been so long since I've been on here I think it's best to start from scratch.


I'm about to start ICSI no 4 at CARE Notts. I got my protocol through this morning, it's the most detailed and comprehensive yet (previous cycles at Priory B'ham and Birmingham Women's). The drug list is extensive, short protocol again but with gonal F and menopur, viagra, clexane, aspirin, intralipids and steroids. I should start stimming at the end of march all being well. 


Currently utterly terrified, mainly becuase I know what's in store and I don't want to have to go through it all again, not the treatment as such, but the outcome. However, a little PMA is also needed so I'm going to have to work on that too.


Diesy, sorry to hear about all you're having to go through, to be dealing with all that and be in pain is so unfair.


Best of luck to those of you on the 2ww at the moment.


I hope everyone else is having a good 'extra day'!


Esperanza x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - lovely to hear from you    
All the best with your forthcoming treatment      
Thinking of you   


Tis xx


----------



## Elpida

Thank you Tis - I too want to hear about your messy weekend! I looked back for the weekend thread but couldn't spot it, perhaps we should revive it 


E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

daren't put what I've been up to on a public site .. then again .. was great fun!   


  Tis xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi *Esperanza* - Gosh you've got it going on! A little trepidation is very natural in your shoes, take heart though. The saying goes - Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. So that's really good you are doing something different this time. If that doesn't make you feel better I find denial very useful. 

Thanks to for support re pain. And *Lulu*, your weein must be getting big now! I've started a little program called *Ouchie: No Pain/No Gain*

*Tis* -  I'm imagining all sorts!

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza,   So good to see you posting here honey - albeit I know it's a scary roller coaster of a time you have coming up.    Here's hoping the change of clinic and approach will lead to a different outcome as Diesy says.       Lean on all of us for some PMA when it seems to be draining away.
  
Thetis, add me to the PM please - hoping there was at least one fit rugby player involved (otherwise I may be sorely disappointed   ).


Diesy, sending you more hugs for the pain and uncertainty that keeps haunting your life - at least for this moment in time.     


A-Mx


----------



## Minnie35

Esperanza, hiya   !!  It must be scary starting it all again, especially since you know what a rollercoaster it is.  But hooray for the new approach, and fingers crossed it makes all the difference!


Silverbird     that's rotten feeling ignored by your friends when you need it most - blimey why is it that when you're bereaved you always also have to deal with hurtful stuff like that on top of everything?  It's just people not knowing what to do, mixed with some thoughtlessness sometimes too.  I can't imagine how much more of a challenge this all is for you having lost the one you love.  Sending you tons of          .


Minnie x


----------



## GIAToo

Silverbird -    so sorry that your friends are not being suppportive.  I think Diesy is right that people just don't know how to deal with grief.  I am currently reading a book called the Grief Recovery Handbook (I didn't lose a partner, but lost three people I was close to in the last 6 months, 2 of them in their 30s) and one of the things it says is that we are brought up to hide grief etc and therefore we never learn how to prepare for it or deal with it. I hope you have some support from somewhere. And i really hope your little embie is snuggling in nicely!     

Diesy - sorry to hear you are having a bad time, but glad that you have seen a supportive GP    

Esperanza - wishing you so much luck for your cycle - so hard to keep positive, especially on number 4, but just come on here whenever you are feeling a lack of PMA and we'll all send positive vibes your way       

Hello Thetis and JJ1   

Hello to everyone else 
GIA Tooxx


----------



## ciaelle

Gia too, i wanted to send you a private post but your box is full....


----------



## Diesy

Thank you Giatoo and Inde    I'm managing much better with the info my GP has given me, amazing what a little hope can do!  Not long now Inde, your other two must be excited.  Say hello to gorgeous for me Gia, love the pictures  

xx


----------



## Chowy

Esperanza that is great news but know what you mean re not looking forward to the rollarcoaster again.  So hope for better outcomes this time hon, you so deserve it.  Sending you lots of    and lots of   .  Keep us updated and as others have said you know where we are if you need us.

GIA2 not sure you got my last pm as your inbox was full, what its like to be popular ey!   

Take care all and enjoy the weekend, just not too much Thetis   .  If your messy night was half as bad as my new yr's eve night out then MESSY should have been in capitals   .

    to all Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

yep - sounds like the same sort of night!!   


Tis xx


----------



## GIAToo

Oops sorry girls - I haven't renewed my chartered membership which is why my inbox is now full!  I will now go and do a clear out! 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Elpida

Hi all

Thanks for the welcome back  and the positive vibes, they are received with thanks and stored away to be used as and when!

I paid for my drugs on Friday - then had to have a weekend in wales away to recover (!). So many things that I've not been on before, the intralipids obviously but gonal f as well as the menopur, clexane and viagra. Most worryingly is in the notes attached that you should avoid gherkins whilst taking aspirin - eh? Anyone else aware of this? I also realised that when adjusting my signature that this is actually cycle no 5, not 4 - amazing what your brain can wipe out for you.

Unfortunately it looks like I may be about to loose my main job and income source, I have another part time role that in no way covers my overheads or has any stability and I'm also trying to set up my own baking company - that's going badly too becuase of a crisis of confidence. I'm supposed to be elbow deep in brownie batter right now for a market tomorrow but instead I'm watching catch-ups of 'Sister Wives' (yes, I know - sublime to the ridiculous) and googling small holdings for sales in mid Wales. Procrastination much?

Silverbird, I've not been in your position  but despite a close member of my family dying when I was in my 20's found myself unable to know what to say when something similar happened to a friend, even though I knew that _wha_t I said was less important than just reaching; out i felt crippled. It was a real struggle to reach out and trust that I wouldn't make things worse, but I knew that I had to and it wasn't about me in the end.

Diesy, I"m glad you have some info that helping you deal with the pain - sometimes just a kind word and a bit of an explanation from a Dr can mean so much and ease the worry, if not directly the pain.

I hope everyone else is having a good Monday

E x


----------



## Elpida

Just a quick question, can anyone remind me what the deal is with soya products is whilst ttc? I've discovered I quite like soya yoghurt but seem to remember that soya should be avoided.


Secondly,  I think I remember reading somewhere recently about those with the MTHFR mutation and folic acid. You can get a Femibion multi vit that contains folate rather than folic acid. They're expensive but large boots stores have them and they usually have 3 for 2 offers on vits


E


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry E, I have no idea on either, but hope everything is going well    
GIA Too xx


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza, can't help with either of your queries - but might be worth checking Agate's immune thread as she might have some ideas?  


A-Mx


----------



## morrigan

Esperanza I'm mthfr hetero I just doubled folic acid intake to 800 - think **** girls taking 5mg- obviously check with your doctor etc... Got vague recollection soya can be to do with estrogen but it is only vague !!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - having seen piccies of your delish cakes - I think they look fabulous and you should do well!     Good luck with your new adventure.  Why not test the water at a craft fair?  I go to a few and see loads of cake stalls - none look as delish as yours! xx


Sorry to here about main job .. that's totally    but these things are sent to try us and we do in one way or another bounce back.


    for your next cycle - have everything crossed   


Tis xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, good to hear that you are getting on the rollercoaster again, although understand your anxieties. Sending you loads of      and      for a different outcome for you this time. Sorry to hear about your job   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Esperanza,

How are you doing?  I only know about soya - best avoid altogether.  That's rubbish about your main job    Hope another door opens or the main one closes more slowly.  How did the brownies go down at the market?  What about offering them to local cafes, maybe you are already on that    Drugs cost a fortune, eh!

Diesy xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E good luck with the cycle and baking company. Re soya search on Ff but I recall it having contraceptive properties
X


----------



## Diesy

Gosh, need to point out from my last post thaaaat...the drugs were fertilty ones and not at all related to the brownies...or the MUNCHIES!  Having a wee giggle to myself now.


----------



## indekiwi

Diesy, so you say now.....   


A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde - aren't you supposed to be doing something??      She's keeping you on your toes this one!


Take care     Tis xx


----------



## indekiwi

Tis, errrr, yes, but she ain't playing ball.    Pass the chocolate and crisps?!


A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

A sign of things to come me thinks .. I was 10 days late -       drove mum mad whilst growing up!
ah bless her...


Hot curry


Tis xx


----------



## indekiwi

Nope - I need real junk food right now - curry would be far too healthy.    Mind you, if anyone's got some dahl makhani on the stove I'm up for it!   


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy

I seem to have the munchies and I haven't even had any 'brownies'.  Inde, what about a little Zumba?  You are very welcome to come round and scrub my kitchen floor!  Off to find a chill pill, so much to do... xx


----------



## Elpida

JJ & Deisy, yes I recall about avoiding soya - not sure how it relates to my particular diagnosis but I will carry on avoiding. Odd that I'm about to have an intravenous infusion of the stuff. If I had my time again, not only would I do all I can to get pregnant in my teens, I would also train as a pharmacist or embryologist (no one please point out the incompatibility of these two!)


I am sat waiting for my drug delivery .... I hope I get the same rush of excitement when it arrives, feeling those faint twinges of hope that have been missing for so long. Please be prepared for many drug related Q's as I'm on such different stuff than before and there are no plans to go to the clinic until after day 8 of stimming .... ooh and as if by magic the doorbell rang. And the anticipation is as hoped. I need to speak to the clinic about the gonal F but everything else seems straight forward.


The brownies went down a storm at the market - there's no need for sneaky something extra in them, they've been nick-named crack brownies all by themselves. I'll put the website details up on the ** page for those who are interested (or fairly local to order   ). 


Re the job, I will be out of work in a couple of months I think, I've approached the agency to see if they can find me something else. I'm working on the law of sod coming good and my finding myself pregnant and unemployed - a nightmare scenario, but one I would welcome having to work through.


Inde - any news ..... ?


E


----------



## Tommi

Please, ladies, no more talk of brownies (sends me right back to Glasto 1990!). I'm on my count-down to IVF healthy eating plan    It's only 10am and I've already finished a bar of Green and Blacks I found in the bottom of my bag!   

E - really hope that the job situation sorts itself out. The baking for money thing sounds fabulous to me (I live near Kate's Cakes and have seen them expand massively - 3 big factories now... Kate's Cakes 1, 2 and 3!). Maybe that's the way to go? Good luck with everything.

I've been on gonal F and will be taking it again. Not sure I can answer your questions but will give it a go. No scans until day 8... I'd had my dose adjusted before then last time. 

Diesy - how was the chill pill?  

Thinking of you Inde!  

Txx


----------



## Nm2bns

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining your thread  

I am single but have already under gone an IVF cycle a couple of years ago with my ex partner, which resulted in a BFN, but the clinic said it was just unlucky, and that DP's sperm DNA kicks in after day 3 which might explain why we got a bfn.

I was egg sharing and got 17 eggs but got to keep 8. Recipient got a BFP and clinic said my egg quality was very good ( I was only 23 when I cycled), now I'm 25 so hoping for a similar response.

Are there any ladies on here just doing IVF with donor sperm instead of ICSI? As ICSI costs near,y an extra 1000 pounds!!

Thanks

X


----------



## Elpida

Hi Nm2bns


I'm having ICSI due to poor egg quality but I think the consensus is, if you're using donor sperm then ICSI should be unnecessary. Would you egg share again? 


E x


----------



## Nm2bns

Thank you .

Yes I will be egg sharing on my next cycle in a few months  .


----------



## Elle72

Hello ladies 

I am new, starting my ivf ( or most probably ICSI) with a known donor.

This Known donor thing in a way I thought could be good for my child  ,  it's becoming more expensive than ever.
because he is not a proper donor, all the screening test needs to be paid for...the alternative would be having him donate and wait 6 months.
So this last option it's a no no.
I am reconsidering therfore a donor fullstop but you know when things take one direction almost by chance? I feel I have to try with this guy.
So well eating salad for the rest couple of months!

I am almost 40 (May) and I have endometriosi plus fibroids so a lot of different factors that made me decide it was time to give it a try!

If i need to do the ICSI being this known donor I might just aswell go for the IMSI which costs 200 pounds more but more accurate...it's not a big difference, difference is between IVF and ICSI 

Today I had my blood test for AMH, swabs for chlamidia etc tests,  so I guess the adventure has just started!!

Hope to chat with you a lot as I have decided to go through this adventure by myself ( apart a couple of friends needed for practical reasons) I don't feel like telling my family if I do not have any good news, they have been through a lot in the years do to my endometriosis so I am sure they will be worried and mostly will worry me, which is not needed!
I need positive energy, positive vibes.

Good night to everyone xxxx


----------



## Chowy

Elle welcome to the thread and to FF, you will get all of the support and answers that you need on here, I know I did   .  Well done for getting started and best of luck with the journey that you are embarking on.  I too have endometriosis severe stage 3 prior to conceiving Pup and had a very hard time with it. I now have my little man and it makes all of that pain worthwhile so it can be done   

Best of luck and lots of   

Chow and pup xx


----------



## Elpida

Elle - Welcome and good luck with your journey. So many decisions to be made all the way through. I think the only way to remain sane is to take them one at a time, trying not to think too far ahead, whilst all the time holding onto that hope and dream that we all have.


Right, time to practice what I preach  I have taken the evil medroxyprogesterone for 5 days and today is day 2 after stopping. I should get my period tomorrow so start injecting on Sunday. That's as far as I can cope with at the moment due to the mp side effects. Plus I have had a banging headache since the weekend. I hope that it's due to the mp rather than anything else as that means it should clear tomorrow.


I keep going to look at the pile of drugs in my spare room as this cheers me up (not many places you can say that and people will understand!) knowing that I will be doing something productive soon, something that I am in control of. I've had to draw up a multicoloured spreadsheet in order to keep track of everything I will be on (great fun!). Does anyone have any IT skills? We should design an IVF Meds Tracker APP!


Speaking of meds - GonalF - the clinic said that it should be refrigerated after mixing, do I recall that injecting it cold stings? Should I let it come to room temp before injecting?


Right, my headache and I (whom I have christened Harold as those of you on ** may know) are off to meet my father for coffee (or an exciting mint tea for me). We only manage limited contact whilst there is any trace of progesterone in my system - it's safer for all those concerned.


Happy Friday one and all


E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - so so excited for you!  As for blimming Harold    hope he disappears soon.  
Think it might be the weather too - have woken up with a Tis Harold every day this week - probably work too.


Can't help with the gonal f honey - am sure someone will be along with an answer.


    to all those cycling at the moment.


Here's to some wonderful news coming up.


Tis xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Esperenza - Exciting stuff indeed!  I used Gonal F and although it stung a bit I did use it straight from the fridge and it wasn't that bad.  Maybe try and leave it at room temp to see if it makes a difference.  Good luck.      
GIA Too xxx


----------



## Elpida

Thank you GIA Too, itll be trial and error I think, a little stinging I can handle. 

Tis, sorry you have your own Harold, mine has mostly departed with the arrival of Flo which means today is day one and so the whole merrygo round can start in ernest tomorrow (poor ernest). Unfortunately I found out yesterday that The whole work situation may come to a head this week and it's not looking good. I'm focusing on the ivf though as there's very little I can do about the other. 

Does healthcare at home open on a sat?  I need to arrange my intralipids but  just getting an answer phone. 

Is anyone else cycling at the moment? 

Hope you all have some sunshine today

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - is that the job at Forward?  Was going to try and wangle a visit up that way under the pretence of visiting Queen Elizabeth...


Fingers crossed something comes up quick and your baking business takes off.  I go to loads of Craft Fairs with pottery - always see the cake stalls are mobbed!!


Take care xxx


----------



## Elle72

Goodmorning ladies 
I am now counting days, as thursday I have my pre treatment visit!
Decided to go for sperm Bank donor, already screening my donors online, although I must say I prefer US bank as I can see pics of the adult  
Do not know yet my CMV results so at the moment only looking at CMV neg although I must say the best ones are the pos! Anyway will know later this week!
AMH was low, of course I will turn 40 in May and I have endo, me silly did not do this 3 years ago 
I really hope my first visit will go well, and my ovaries are visible and reacheable and my amh is enough for consultant to go on!!
Embryologist so far has been very kind and answered to a lot of emails.

Fingers and everything crossed to you all


----------



## Minnie35

Elle72 - welcome, and good luck with the pre-treatment appointment!  Two years into my treatment I found my AMH had dropped alarmingly, but during the pre-treatment scan the consultant looked at my ovaries - they're able to do something called the antral follicle count , and it's a better picture of your ovarian reserve than your AMH - so maybe ask him or her about this at your appointment on Thursday...?  I expect you know all this anyway, but just in case. 

Good luck choosing a donor too. I am CMV negative and I know what you mean, but there'll be someone there, and anyway, hopefully it'll turn out that you're CMV positive!

Esperanza I hope Harold's staying away. Harold was the name of my first car, aaaaw!  I had gonal F straight from the fridge some of the time, and I don't remember it stinging too much - as I recall it was some of the other ones that stung.  Maybe you could try it once and if it's not good, just let it reach room temperature for all the rest of them.

Thetis I hope Tis Harold has disappeared by now too!


----------



## Elle72

Hi Minnie, 
thanks!!
This forum really help, I am starting to get anxious about everything, reading all your stories and your strenght does make the difference!
One step at a time I will repeat it as a mantra from now on!

Is Harold=headache?
If so Esperanza good luck with that, it helps me in to tighten my head as much as possible with a light scarf, during the night of course so no one can see  how nice I am


----------



## jenjen1

Hi, it's been two months since I lost my baby and I should be ready to srat treatment within the month. I just didn't know if they meant 3 months from start of treatment or I could begin a little before. I will ask my consultant this week. Hope to get and offer support for this coming treatments!x


----------



## Tommi

Jenjen great to see you on here after all you have been through    Lots of luck for your next steps    

Elle72, Tis and Esperanza - headaches... with you all the way! Nothing quite like a Buserelin-induced headache!   

Es - I used Gonal F straight from the fridge and never had a problem. It came with a note saying that it had to stay below a certain temperature so if ever I had to take it with me somewhere I slipped a bottle cooler from the freezer round it to keep it cool enough. The only injection that did sting was the buserelin and that's the one you keep at room temperature. 

I have my consultant appointment for IVF this afternoon. Just wading through all the forms now.

Hi to everyone on here - lots of     for you!

Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Tommi, how did your appointment go?


Jen Jen, promise you there will be so much love and support for you as you go through your next cycle of tx.   
Esperanza, how are things going so far?  Presumably Harold has    off by now - hope so! Sending lots of    that the job situation turns around fast.  Wish I was living closer - feel like I'm missing out on some of the most delicious cakes on the planet!


Hi Elle and NM2BNS, good to see you both posting on this thread.    NM, both Matilda and NatClare have egg shared recently - might be worth checking out some of their posts.   


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks A-M, it was good. Except that he wants me to have a hysteroscopy before IVF which makes a lot of sense to me. He wants to rule out any factors that may be preventing implantation and do a scratch to help things along when I have IVF. I had already emailed Penny and she had suggested the same so I'm pleased to get the same advice from both of them as it makes the decision making process so much easier. I will stick with my clinic here for now, even though they are more expensive. 

Interestingly my consultant suggested that I ask you ladies about his suggestion. So, what do you think? Does this sound like a good plan given that I've had 3 DIUIs which have all ended the same way (early spotting followed by v heavy bleed)?

Hope everyone else is doing OK... no headaches for anyone today!  

Txx


----------



## Arkay

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone.  I'm single, 39 and am planning to have IVF this summer.  So happy to have found this forum...if there are others doing this, then it can't be a bad idea, can it?!


----------



## Elpida

Tommi, I'm glad you've had the same advice from two different sources, always reassuring in this game. What's a scratch though? I was in a study (Trophy Study)that was looking into whether a pre-treatment hysteroscopy improved success rates. It was randomised into ultrasound and hysteroscopy to see whether it was the identification of potential problems that improved success rates or whether it was the actual procedure. The results haven't been published yet but it will be interesting to see what they see as anecdotally there seems to be a lot going for the hysteroscopy.


Arkay - welcome to the boards. There are plenty of us in varying stages of treatment on here.


Elle - I imported from ESB. I too am CMV- which reduced the options - for which I was grateful as I'm not great at making decisions at the best of times! I imported 4 straws and it was really simple, I've also moved them from clinic to clinic (that was an interesting drive along the M6 I can tell you!).


As for me I'm on day 5 of stimms, Harold left the building to be replaced by a viagra headache, but that seems better today, as does the bright red face. GonalF doesn't sting particularly for being cold, buy my god are the needle blunt! It's like trying to poke through my stomach with a chopstick! Makes injecting the menopur a dream! My first scan is on Friday morning, and then the intralipids in the afternoon. I have fingers crossed for a good response and for EC to fall on Good Friday as if it's the Thursday I"m going to struggle to find someone to drive me over.


The best thing about the IVF is that the stimulating drugs are a proper replacement for the hormones that my defunct pituitary isn't able to make my body produce, so I feel 'normal' again. The HRT I take usually is no real replacement. Whilst it's great to feel like this for a few days it also drives home how I usually feel, which is pretty cr*p. 


Inde - job situation is absolutely dire. I may find out tomorrow. I can't get my head around it at the moment. I have another part time job, but that doesn't even keep me in gin (well not decent gin anyway!) and the baking business is just starting. Anyone in the Birmingham area is welcome to place an order, or pop in for a tasting  vegan banana bundt order cooling as I type. Inde - maybe when you've passed your driving test we can meet half way for cake and tea? How're you all doing?


Right, cake no two to bake - enjoy the sunshine


E x x


----------



## Elle72

Hello girls, 
have a painful headache, due to...stress maybe, or maybe bad idea to go to the gym!

Anyway CMV negative  so narrowed search for donor.

Good news rubella positive, didn't know that!

I have all lots of mixed feelings for thursday appointment, I am scared my uterus will show new fibroids, my ovaries will hide under some adhesions...plus that feeling of not being able to handle all the stress this journey is going to cause me, PANIC 

...apart from that since I have endo, I am hearing a lot about these immunes, what is it specifically?
What test should I do to check this or what could I suggest the consultant on Thursday?


----------



## Tommi

Elle - sorry to hear about the headache   Hormone/stress-induced ones are just horrid   Hope you feel better v soon.  Sorry I can't help on the immunes but someone here will be able to. Lots of    for your appointment on Thursday. You're bound to feel apprehensive about it but I hope it goes really well and you come away feeling positive about your next steps.

Esperanza - that research sounds really interesting. I've read lots of great things about pre-IVF hystos. The "scratch" part, I think, is where they cut into the lining to aid implantation. I never had blunt needles for the gonal F - do you think yours might be faulty? I just pinched some flesh and stuck it in! Your cakes sound delicious!

Hi Arkay! Good to see you on here, and no, it's not a bad idea at all!    

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well and enjoying this lovely spring.

Txx


----------



## Arkay

Thanks for the welcome Tommi and Esperanza.    

Esperanza - hope you hear good news about your job    


This is all a whole new world for me so it's great to hear other's stories.  Thanks all for letting me listen. 

x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oi Missy Es!!  Where's your PMA?                    


And a little      in the mix too.


All the best for scan honey - fingers and toes well and truly crossed for you.


  Tis xx


----------



## indekiwi

Yes Ma'am - anything for an Esperanza cake - sending PMA dressed up in a large gin bottle with a little bow in the colour of your choice (think you're seeing quite enough blunt syringes for now)!                                        


Re the stress of your employment prospects, I need hardly say that women get pregnant against the most unlikely and stressful backdrops, so I suspect this will not have a huge impact over the outcome of this tx. Wishing you lots of love and luck for your scan and bloods this morning, and that the nurse coming to do your intralipids this arvo is a source of the dirtiest and funniest jokes known to humankind to keep you entertained over the course of three hours.  


A-Mx


----------



## some1

Big hug Esperanza     .  Hope the news on all fronts will be better than you are expecting       

Some1

xx


----------



## Elle72

Esperanza big hugs for you and lots of positive energy aswell! I am writing from my mobile so not sure where the smilies are 
I really hope your blood test go well, it cannot rain forever! I was thinking yesterday about anxiety and bad thoughts and I decided that maybe these are feelings to preserve ourselves and to protect us in a way. We cannot always think positive while undergoing all of this and it is all perfectly normal to feel anxious. We can just fight and sure are fighting for what we want! So don't worry we have positive energy for you, you keep hanging in there  and yes why not baking with the drip!!! Kisses xxxxxxx


----------



## Maya7

E - hope you get your good Friday EC.  My mum always swore that Good Friday was the day to get things started or planted or sorted ...

Sending loads of   your way.

 
Maya


----------



## Tommi

Hi Esperanza - here's a whole load more positivity for you!
                       
Txx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, sending you loads of       .    that everything goes to plan over the next week and this cycle produces your golden easter egg!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo Es - fab lining!!  And wonderful news on little eggies growning! What an Easter pressie...       


Thinking of you xx


Massive load of      to all.


Tis xx


----------



## Elle72

bit disappointed today...a week ago I have chosen my donor, made enquiries to the sperm bank, all vials available, washed, unwashed arts, ok happy, cmv status neg as mine! All good, call the clinic to make the order, clinic says yes yes we will enquiry some other bits and pieces and then we can proceed.
Fine I wait, Friday nothing, sat and sunday nothing of course, Monday sperm bank writes me again to let me know some vials are going away fast so if i want to make the order I shall do it quickly. Call clinic again, all good they will contact them, Tue, Wed have gon by without any words...I am sure now Easter approaching, vials of the chosen donor will finish and I will have to choose another one, WHY? 

I am disappointed and I am loosing a bit of trust on the clinic. I mean this is a very delicate matter, you cannot be superficial, second of all I am also paying a whole lot of money so the least they could do is to do what they say they would do.

In the meantime I have also wrote directly to the consultant to ask some questions regarding my downgrading, having endo, bla bla...no reply.

I am thinking maybe I have to think it more in depth and eventually decide on some other places. Also because on here have had a lot of suggestions 

   to all


----------



## jenjen1

Elle .... All I can say is what my consultant kept repeating: keep the faith. Did not know what he meant then but I def do now xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Esperanza wishing loads of luck for this cycle


----------



## indekiwi

Es, lots of     coming your way ahead of EC....

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Woohoo Es - 5 is fab .. quality honey quality every time.  Here's to a lot of    in that petri dish tonight ..   
   
Tis xx


----------



## GIAToo

Es, I agree with Thetis that quality over quantity, so I hope that they are all lovely and mature and they turn up the Barry White in the lab tonight for some good action!           

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es ......... as long as its not Tom Jones and 'Whats new Pussy Cat'       


Tis xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Yeah, that's for when you're giving birth apparently eh??!   
xx


----------



## some1

Esperanza -   sending your 5 eggs so much       .  Was thinking about how your dates could work out and am       that at least one of your little easter eggs turns into the most wonderful christmas present       

Am completely out of touch with this thread    but sending all the IVFers tons of        too   

Some1

xx


----------



## Tommi

Esperanza lots of         for your 5 little eggs! 
Txx


----------



## cocochanel1

Esperanza good luck with the magic 5. Quality over quantity. Coco xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

here's to the embies - nicely cooking .. Brilliant news honey.


Tis xx


----------



## Tommi

Great news Esperanza! Very exciting!    
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Great Esperanza!!! Keeping all crossed for you  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Elle72

Oh gosh, 2 time in a row my cycle is only 21 days instead of the usual 29. Starting to get worried and need re-planning of dates to start downgrading  hope it was just too much easter cakes and chocolates that triggered my hormones..


----------



## Tommi

Great to hear about your embies Esperanza! 
Everything crossed for Thursday!    
Txx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - fabulous news - here's to Thursday       


Tis xx


----------



## Elle72

Day 5 wondeful Esperanza!! Xxxxx

and re downreg yes I have asked the consultant to down reg more, just waiting for him to call/write back...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E glad to hear all is still going well


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, glad to hear that your embies are still doing well   . I agree that it's quality over quantity   . Good luck for EC on Thurday   

Hope all other IVFers are doing okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Es, all looking good mate, got everything crossed for Thursday...    


A-Mx


----------



## Chowy

E have just had a quick catch up of your cycle, so, so pleased that all is going to plan.    that all goes well tomorrow and as Some1 said that this will be just the best Christmas present ever   .

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending             

Let me know if you want a visitor while on the 2WW, Pup is great at taking peoples minds off things   .

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck ES you will end up with a Christmas baby like me! Coco xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es        all the best for today sweetie - looking forward to see the 2WW baking piccies.


Massive   



Tis xxxx


----------



## some1

Esperanza - hope all goes well today       

Some1

xx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Esperanza!    
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Good luck Esperanza!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Elle72

Great Esperanza   
 How was it? did you have GA?

I haven't heard from the consultant and also have emailed Serum, with Peny being so far very very nice and gave me a whole lot of infos...starting maybe thinking to change clinic?


----------



## Tommi

That all sounds wonderful Esperanza! I have everything crossed for you!
  
Txx


----------



## some1

Esperanza    sending so much           to the 2 easter eggs you have on board   

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

2 wee little Embies on board!


      for you honey and a bit of     too.


Tis xx


----------



## indekiwi

Good stuff Esperanza, got everything crossed for you!     


A-Mx


----------



## Minnie35

Esperanza - just been catching up on this thread - HOORAY!!!    Two embies on board!  So exciting!  Yes, take it easy, plenty of chocolate and I was told brazil nuts too.  Look after yourself now and get lots of rest if you can.  Yippeeeeee!


Elle - if you get better vibes from another clinic I'd suggest  moving - I didn't for ages despite my clinic being unforgivably unreliable and really messing up.  Then when I finally did move I was so relieved and haven't looked back since!  It's really nice to feel secure that your clinic are reliable and thorough and you know where you are with them. 


Good luck to all IVFers


Minnie xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E I have my fingers crossed for you and your embryos xxxxx


----------



## Maya7

Esperanza - Sending loads of positive vibes your way      

 
Maya


----------



## Tommi

Oh Esperanza what have you done??! I'm trying to get out of the house and now I'm wanting all sorts of yummy treats! Will definitely be trying your top tips!
Have a relaxing day!
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Esperanza, that is a great trick, the frozen banana  long time ago I did a professional pastry chef course, when I was looking for a carreer change, which I did not pursue in the end!
Re-clinic girls I am at cambridge trumpington, I really have good feeling regarding embryologist, not so good on the consultant. It is as always with doctors, I think they listen to little to their patients, people like me, like us who have been through so many things we know what we are talking about, we know our body signals and I think it is vital we can share everything with the consultant. I have so many questions and so far had no answer to one stupid little question I had...
But as you say, I don't care about it as long as he is good at his job, thing is am just a little worries about my health.

I am planning to go to athens in a couple of weeks to hear another opinion, and have the acquascan, I will then take it from there.
Problem would be I have already ordered the sperm via xytex, which is on its way to cambridge!!

One step at a time 
Ciao ladies xxxxx

Esperanza pamper yourself these days, ok? Xxx


----------



## Rose39

Esperanza - keeping fingers crossed for you       

Elle72 - I always felt it was important to have a good relationship with my consultant .... not just because of how much I was paying, but also because I wanted treatment to be tailored to me. I was fortunate to have really good relationships with all 3 consultants who treated me - they listened to my concerns, answered my questions,  came up with new ideas and sounded them out on me, and if I had an issue they would come back to me quickly. Not all IVF doctors are the same and if you feel you're not getting the responses you need, then I'd seriously consider changing clinic .... even if it means shipping your sperm on to Athens (in the grand scheme of things this isn't a big cost). Peny gets fantastic feedback  - have a look at Agate's Q&A on Serum (Agate looks after the Immunes & Investigations thread and the link to the Q&A is at the bottom of her profile). I think Sima on the singlies abroadies thread is also being treated by Peny?

Tommi - I didn't answer your question rerogesterone on the other thread - sorry! You typically get prescribed Cyclogest pessaries, oil based progesterone injections such as Gestone or Prontogest, or Crinone gel. They are progesterone in different formats, but some women who bleed early on Cyclogest find that oil based progesterone works better for them. It is a nasty injection (not painful to do, but it's a big needle and you inject it into your own buttock so it's a bit awkward to administer until you get the hang of it) and it's more expensive than Cyclogest, but it worked for me. 

Good luck with your thinking Elle72!

Rose xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - OMG      I read your post wrong and thought you'd written you had EC via seduction!!  I'm off to your clinic     


Tis xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

You know - I think they are!!  IVF via seduction - gets my vote!!!!     


Tis xx


----------



## Sima

Good luck on the 2WW Esperanza - keep eating those bananas   

Elle72 - yes I have been to Serum and I have had a consultation with Peny.  Well worth it.  I agree with Rose that it is good to have a good relationship with your consultant. I am glad you are going to Serum to have a consultation.  I know that a trip out will add to your expenses and involves some logistics but at least it will mean you are having a second opinion and if that helps you influence your choices going forward then it must be worth it even if it.  Rather that than to look back in a few months time and think you had rushed into going down a certain route.

Is there anyone else having IVF out there?  I am beginning to lose track as to who is doing what


----------



## Elle72

Thanks Sima!! Let's see what happens  I am positive because I feel I am actively doing something to achieve my goal.
What is the schedule for you now? If I remember well you had the hysteroscopy there last time?

Es I didn't notice the seduction!!! But could be an idea 
xxx


----------



## Elle72

Also wanted to share with you a stupid little coincidence, I have had an email today regarding "my" sperm being dispatched on tuesday 17th arriving in cambridge thursday the 19th, and I also bought a book in italian ( as I am italian!)Title is single mummy with pride, anyway got an email from amazon saying it will be dispatched tuesday 17th and arriving thursday 19th, isn't that sweet, same dates


----------



## Sima

Hi Elle - I'm just waiting for AF to arrive and then I will go back to Athens for an aqua scan to check my uterus lining is all clear following the hystoroscopy.  Once I get the all clear I will then be matched with a donor and hopefully start my next cycle.  I was hoping to have my scan here to save on travelling to Athens but my consultant here said it would be better for the doctor who will be doing the treatment to actually do the scan as then they will have a better handle on what is happening down there.    So I am sitting here waiting patiently..........


----------



## Elle72

Sima, I know...I am waiting patiently as well, not so easy sometimes.

Today don't know why I feel very blue and pessimistic about the whole thing, I wish something could be easier, not all of my life but some bits and pieces yes. I feel I have to make lots of decisions, lots of effort to change things that for others are so easy, apart from babyplan, would like the rest to just flow smoothly. 
Apologize for the moaning,
Night night girls xx


----------



## natclare

First up - best wishes and   to everyone on this thread  

I don't know if anyone can help but I am so confused. I had my AMH tested Sept-11, it was 12 then which was considered "normal". I then went ahead with freeze/share IVF in Jan-12, seemed to stimulate really well, had 15 eggs and finished with 5 mature eggs frozen. AMH was tested in March-12 and was 5.4. It was then re-tested in April-12 and is now 3.8. So basically I am scared out of my wits and don't understand what is happening particularly when faced with the facts that I seemed to stimulate really well and had plenty of follicles only three months ago. Any ideas what any of this means? I've been told "not to worry" though and I have the green light for a 2nd freeze/share cycle. Nevertheless - scary.... what does it all mean?

I am still completely in the "thinking" group, not to mention the fact that I am really so very happy in my categorically never ever ever baby-making relationship so tbh all options are being considered including the backing out of all this and concluding to be happy with my lot.

Kind of sad and scared at the moment with this AMH news and don't know what to do with it... Is thsi the right symbol?!


----------



## julesbfd

Good evening ladies
My first time on the single ladies thread.
Abit about me.  Last month I had my first tx at Leeds, West Yorkshire.  I am 40 but think I responded well to drugs, 17 eggs, some damaged at EC, nine fertilised and had day 5 transfer but sadly bfn.
I have got my follow up next week and have some questions wrote down.  My first tx was paid for on the nhs, any more will be financed by me.  I have PCO, endrometriosis, eptopic, no tubes, think thats about it.
My ex has been my donor but when it came to EC, they said sperm hadn't defrosted well and had to have ICSI.
My question is will the clinic let me use his sperm fresh or as he is a donor, as Leeds know, will they make me have it frozen again for 6 months are re-tested for HIV etc.
Surely it should be my choice.  If I didn't have things wrong, I could choose who I slept with, can I not choose to use his sperm from fresh?  I am hoping I can as when he gave his sample, there was no problem.
What are people's thoughts on clinics who help single ladies and women who are 40.  Is there any that would be ok for me to get to that have  a good reputation.

Thanks for any bodies thoughts on this, it's a mine field to work through.

Jules


----------



## Rose39

Jules - Welcome! I would suggest checking with your clinic re: the implications of using fresh vs frozen donor sperm. I think that if you're using a donor (as opposed to IVF with a partner) then the freezing, quarantining and testing is the standard procedure used. There are major legal implications of doing IVF with a partner vs. a known donor (even if it's the same person!) in terms of legal rights over the baby - in a worst case scenario, your ex could ask for custody of the child and child maintenance from you, for example. 
In terms of clinics near you with a good reputation, the Care Group generally get good feedback - I believe there is a Care clinic in Manchester. Care Nottingham gets very good feedback and treats single women. In London, the Lister clinic has a good reputation for treating ladies in their 40s and treats single women. It's good to hear that your PCT funded an IVF for you - this is very rare!
As you got a good response to your IVF in terms of numbers of eggs, it might be a good idea to look into clinics such as Nottingham Care that do CGH testing (chromosomal testing) on embryos, to maximise your chances, as the % of embryos that are abnormal is much higher when you get to your late 30s/early 40s. Good luck!!
Natclare - I'm so sorry to hear about the confusing AMH results. It must have been a big shock for you. I don't really have any answers as my AMH was low when I started IVF, but there is a poor responders thread on the FF IVF section, where the ladies who post on it generally have AMH issues - it might be worth posting your query on there? Alternatively, Dr Sher, one of the worldwide IVF experts does free consultations (go onto the SIRM Las Vegas website and you can request a consultation with him). It might be worth getting a second opinion?
Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jules I have a known donor and it is HFEA requirements that it is quarantined and frozen for 6 months not clinics, so all UK clinics should abide by the rules or face loosing their license as a clinic. I agree it is crazy and I had been doing AI;s with my known donor before turning to a clinic. To be honest they should do a freeze / thaw test on the sperm and if it isn't as lively afterwards ICSI it.
Well done on getting a free NHS cycle- how did you managed that!


----------



## julesbfd

Hi
Thanks for the reponses,typinh on my phonr in bed so hope there are no mistakes.
Rose39 - thanks, I know there are big impliications on what I want to do and use my donor,ex partners sperm fresh to try and get the best result,I just want to find out if I decided that,whether I would be allowed as although I have lived with him for over two years as the guidance for couples doing ivf says,it is not these last two years.
I will look at the car clinic,think there is one in manchester and sheffiled,would need to find out if I can transfer the sperm etc
Re chromosone testing,is that something that's needed? And is it same as immune tests.noone has ever said about there being anything wrong with them.
Of the eggs I got,only one of 17 looked abnormal,they just damaged some at ec thanks for your thoughts,I appreciate it.,
My pct only ever fund one cycle for anyone,my nurse consultation was done before my 40th birthday although didn't have tx until I was 40 but was signed when still 39.
Jj1 - so frustrating about the sperm,when they got his sperm,they said it was really good,no probs etc and then the embryologist saying on the day of ec was a slap in the face so wanted to just find out about fresh in case I could.

Thanks re my free cycle,my local pct only pay for one go for anyone.
Due to me having no tubes,eptopic,endro,pco etc,this is why they agreed to pay as even if I was in a relationship,I couldn't get pregnant, jus remembered when they agreed I still had my tubes,they were taken just before tx started.

Jules


----------



## Elle72

Hi Jules, my clinic told me if I had to use known donor they could do particular testing to avoid the 6 months quarentine, but these tests were to be really expensive and they had anyway to obtain for every single case a waiver for the quarentine, anyway to me it seemed too good to be true and in the end I went for the easiest option: donor from bank. This process has been much smoother, expensive as well, but less of a hassle. Will start my ttc in the next couple of weeks, so can't say if it has been a good choice yet!
Good luck xxx


----------



## Rose39

Jules - chromosomal testing on embryos is not the same as immune testing on you. Immune issues can contribute to IVF failure/ miscarriages and (put simply as there are various types of immune issue) is when your immune system mistakenly thinks that the embryos that have been transferred after IVF are an "altered form of you" i.e. a cancer cell and kills them. 

Chromosomal testing (CGH) is done on the embryos which are created during IVF. When embryologists assess embryos they look at whether the embryo is dividing well and how good the cells look from the outside (when you did your IVF, if you had a day 3 embryo transfer, you would have been told how many cells the embryos they put back were, and the grade of the embryo). The embryo, whilst looking good from the outside, could be chromosomally abnormal - resulting in a failed IVF cycle (most common), or a miscarriage, or a baby with a genetic condition, and embryologists can't tell this just by doing a visual assessment. 

As you get older, the % of chromosomally abnormal eggs that you produce (and therefore embryos) gets higher (typically only 1 egg in 6 is normal for a woman aged 40) and this is why the miscarriage rates and rates of babies born with genetic conditions such as Down Syndrome increase with age.  CGH testing (chromosomal testing) on embryos identifies which embryos are abnormal, so that they are not transferred. For a lady in her early 40's having IVF, out of say 10 embryos created, there may be only 1 or 2 which are genetically normal, and for some ladies, whilst all the embryos look ok visually, they are all abnormal. This is why some ladies choose to have chromosomal testing done on the embryos - so that only the normal embies are transferred, and if no embryos test normal, then it's a good indicator that donor eggs would give a much better chance of success (eggs from a young healthy donor are more likely to be chromosomally normal and produce viable embryos).
Hope this makes a bit more sense now! Your clinic may not have discussed this with you as they may not offer this type of testing, but several clinics in the UK have started to offer this testing in recent years. 
Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

When I used known donor  ( friend) it did add an additional £1.5k to the bill for the testing that clinics would do on donor sperm and share that cost out with the 10 families he could produce. You can move sperm around uk clinics at a cost( not too much I don't think there are couriers who do it) they need time to complete mandatory papers and inform hfea. When I thought about it I was told 2 days was the minimum time they needed.first stop is to approach receiving clinic and then the holding clinic


----------



## Elle72

AF come to me my darling 
I need you to arrive so I can start my downgrading, why only now I am waiting for you? You are always so on time but now? NO!
Hurry hurry up 

This is me getting crazy right at the beginning 

night to you all lovely ladies


----------



## Elle72

Anyone around here?
I finally got AF today, called the clinic as they advise me to do so, and they said I should call back tuesday as today was too late to order meds...anyway the nurse wasn't very nice and couldn't wait to hang up the phone, didn't allow me to finish my sentences... Which wasn't really what I was expecting when calling. Consultant told me to advise the nurses again to order more meds for downregging and she couldn't care less and told me call back on tuesday!
Fine, I will call back on tuesday and hope we can sort it all out as I need to start downreg next sunday. Just one simple questions for anyone who did this, does the nasal spray have the same side effects as the decapeptyl monthly injection? Mood swinging, weight gain and all menopause symptoms? Just asking so I can prepare myself as my family will be visiting and they know absolutely nothing at this stage! Don't want to look too much as cruella!
I really don't care about side effects for myself as long as everything goes smoothly as much as possible.

Sorry made it long but I am really really nervous.

xxxxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Elle

Sorry to hear about your encounter with the nurse. It can be really unsettling when that happens can't it?  

I have used the nasal spray to down reg but not for IVF. I was prescribed Synarel about 15 years ago and yes, it did give the usual menopause symptoms so much so that I was also given HRT at the same time. I did a medicated IUI in Feb this year and had Buserelin injections and they weren't quite so bad although the Buserelin headache is something else!

I hope that helps and that you get everything sorted on Tuesday. It's completely understandable to be nervous. I'm the same! But just take it one day at a time  

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I down regged with synarel on my first cycles with long protocol, I had some headaches and mood but not too bad- if you need to get hold of the meds quickly ask for a prescription as larger Boots stocked it


----------



## Elle72

Thank you Tommi and JJ  I really need to get in touch with someone who has been there already, as my friends don't understand really and my family does not know yet. 
I did a silly thing today, or maybe not, did a collage wish board and put it close to my bed! Still missing some bits and pieces to add, but I thought it would be good to remind the positive of all this and want to stay as much positive as I can during the whole thing. 
Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Elle - sorry you had to put up with the shoddy behaviour of that nurse!    I have used Syranel and the side effects weren't as bad as my actual menopause symptoms!  So you might find it's not too bad.  Good luck and I hope you get a kinder nurse on Tuesday   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Elle72

Thank you Gia too  I hope that lazy nurse is on holiday!!


----------



## Elle72

Grrrrr, I am very upset today. I have been given costs for my ivf via mail, drugs at 1.3 and cost for ivf on top, without icsi at this stage as embriologist told me vials where very good so no need to plan it so far, of course if I produce 3 eggs I would think about it, anyway now they want me to pay for ICSI and cost for drugs has gone up to 1.9, because one extra week of synarel, really?? How much this synarel costs, I might just buy it in Italy! Any ideas of the cost ladies?
I am broke beyond thoughts


----------



## Violet66

I don't understand the figures you're giving Elle.....was does 1.3 mean?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Elle -    you may want to ask your clinic if they are prepared to give you a prescription so you can shop around for your medication as clinics do tend to be more expensive  - there is a useful thread here on FF called 'where to buy cheap drugs' which may help you find a cheaper source of meds
However, they may refuse to provide a script - some do 
It is unfortunate but sadly the medications can work out very expensive on top of the actual tx itself 
Hope you manage to sort it all out   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elle72

Hi Violet, was 1.300 pounds...now it's with extra 600 on top. 
Oh and of top of that just found out company is not going to pay our bonuses, so basically I am broke  what an awful day today.
Need to breathe and stay calm..


----------



## suitcase of dreams

elle - difficult to get 2 lots of bad news on one day
those prices are normal for OE IVF though - unfortunately   
you could try to ring round for quotes if your clinic will give you a script but overall these meds are very pricy...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elle72

Thanks suity, I just paid and fingers crossed they damn work! For ivf n. 2 I will definitely go to Serum!
I could get all drugs much cheaper in Italy, but I cannot fight for everything now, I feel already too stressed, cannot add anything on top of it


----------



## Violet66

Hope it works for you Elle - it is such an expensive business - i daren't calculate what i've spent.


----------



## Elle72

another question, I know I am probably  and anxious...
how long does a bottle of synarel spray lasts?
I have been given 3 bottles for 4 weeks, is that enough to cover the 4 weeks?


----------



## Violet66

Elle when i down regulated I didn't even get through one bottle of synarel - how often are you taking it?


----------



## Elle72

Hi Violet, I need to sniff 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening, for 4 weeks.
I have asked for 4 weeks as I will be away for sometime and did not want to start a month later..


----------



## Violet66

i took two sniffs in the morning and evening as well - although I think it was more like 2 and a half weeks, not 4, for me but I definitely didn't finish a bottle so you should be fine with the amount you have.


----------



## Elle72

Thank you Violet  at least with all the money I spent I can sniff my way until July if I want to! xx


----------



## Elle72

Just wondering as there are so many of us here, that I have actually lost count!


----------



## Tommi

Hi Elle - maybe not in May but I hope to in June. I have to wait to see what the results of my hysteroscopy are before knowing for sure. Hopefully that'll be on 23rd although if the results aren't ready I'll have to wait another two weeks after that as the consultant will be away. More waiting. Funny thing is, in the last 13 months I've managed 3 treatments, 3 2wws and the rest of the time I've been waiting... for appointments, operations, results etc. It's all about the waiting!
When do you hope to go for IVF?
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, will start tomorrow downreg  expected ET is the week of June 25 so far, obviously depending on response to stimulation! Fingers crossed for your scan the 23rd, you know in Italy number 23 means good luck!!

Xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Elle, I'll take some Italian luck!   

I think I must be doing short protocol IVF (I'm not really sure) because it should all happen within the time that a medicated IUI would take. When I did that in Feb I only had to inject for 9 days as my ovaries were a little too keen to produce eggs. So it could be that we're quite close for our treatments. Good luck with the downregging! What drugs are you using?  

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, great we could actually be close then  I am not quite sure why I am having long protocol, probably because of endometriosis? No idea...anyway I am travelling quite a bit unitl starting stimms in 4 weeks so it's perfect! I am taking synarel spray.
Lots of love and luck xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

I have my follow up appointment tomorrow (Weds) after my hysteroscopy two weeks ago and I'm just wondering if there are any questions I should ask. I need to find out about what happened during the op and what he took away but I feel as though I should have a long list of questions about IVF and my mind is blank! Can you help me out please? What should I ask?!

Thanks ladies. I'm blaming the anaesthetic!  

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, sorry couldn't help there, if you did not yet go, I would ask basic questions, like timing, who is going to do all procedures, is ec under GA or sedation, percentage of success (I am sure you already discussed it) cancellation policies before ec. I will keep on thinking if something else comes to my mind.

Good luck Tommi xxxxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Elle  

I had my appointment yesterday and all is well to start IVF in June/July. Only two weeks of drugs so quite relieved about that. Of course I thought of loads of questions after my appointment but I'll email his secretary I think. One thing he said that I was surprised about is that they will only put one embryo back. I thought at my grand old age they would allow two but he said the chances of multiples are too high. Really? IVF in a 42 (and a half) year old? I love his confidence but I didn't know success rates were that good!

He said egg collection would be under sedation rather than GA which I was very relieved about until he said they use the same drug that killed Michael Jackson    

All in all I feel very positive about it all now. I've got about a month to wait until I can start injecting, all being well. Just need to work on the pma because the thought of a fourth failed cycle isn't a nice one. Need to get into a really positive place! 

Hope everyone else is doing well  

Txx


----------



## Rose39

Tommi - good luck for your upcoming cycle! I'm also very surprised that your consultant will only allow 1 embie back - this is the norm for ladies under 35, but for both my own egg cycles when I was 40, I had 3 back, and even for donor eggs I had 2 back! Are you having chromosomal analysis done on the embies? (the consultant's feedback would make more sense if you are). 
Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Rose  

He didn't mention chromosomal analysis... presumably that costs a lot more does it? No one has mentioned it at the clinic. Is it something I should consider? 

I don't know whether I should push for 2 embies (if I get two that is). More questions to consider!

Txx


----------



## Matilda7

Tommi, ultimately it's your decision whether you have one or two put back - I was adamant I wanted two and pushed for it.  They just explained the risks and I signed a disclaimer.  Good luck!!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Matilda    I had to sign a disclaimer for my last IUI as I had three follies over 15mm but I still ended up with early bleeding. I think I might push for 2. Although I need to see if my eggs actually make any embies first!
Txx


----------



## Rose39

Tommi - many clinics now offer this but I think it adds around £2k to the price of a cycle. Basically once you get to 40 only 1 in 6 eggs (approx) is chromosomally normal and this is why the % of IVF success goes down sharply (and why there is a higher risk of miscarriage, Down syndrome etc.). This analysis looks at the chromosomal makeup of each embryo and those that test abnormal are not transferred - the embies may look normal on the surface but without the testing, the embryologist can only do a visual quality assessment. Women under 35 are more likely to have chromosomally normal eggs and thus embryos (which is why the HFEA recommendation is that only one embie is transferred, and why the cutoff for egg donors is 35). If you were having chromosomal analysis done on your embies, then a consultant would be more likely to recommend only one embie transferred as the chance of it working is very high, but if the HFEA rules are still the same as they were when I had own egg IVF, once you hit 40, you can have up to 3 embies transferred - in a standard IVF cycle with no chromosomal analysis -, as the overall chance of success is so much lower. 
I can understand your consultant wanting to minimise the risk of multiple births, and wouldn't be making this comment if you were say 32, but at 42, in your position I'd be concerned that he is being so conservative that he is lowering your overall chance of success, especially as this is your first cycle of IVF. Yes there are some women who have twins with own egg IVF aged 42, but this is exceptionally rare, and just the chance of it working at all is low - I'd be wanting to give myself the best chance of it working. I'd be pushing for 2 and the option of going for 3 depending on the embie quality (if you had lots of excellent blastocysts then 3 back might not be such a good idea, but if you have say 5 average quality embies then in your position I'd want to have at least 2 back and potentially 3, having had a discussion with the embryologist on the day, if, say the remaining embies weren't good enough to freeze). 
I'd also ask what your clinic's success rate is with women over 40 (live births, not just confirmed pregnancies) - a consultant only allowing one embie back would be totally expected if they are treating a woman under 35, but to say that to someone aged 42 is very unusual (never heard it before!).
Rose xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, I think Rose here gave you great advice, one embryo is a bit too risky seeing our age and the cost of it all, in the end it is our decision. My consultant asked me I said 2 I think, now getting confused so will check again what I signed. Would also push for 3 eventually as I had recently a friend 42 second icsi got 3 back and one baby. So yes I think at least 2 is good. Good luck sweetie xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Rose and Elle. I will ask some questions. At least I have a month to get sorted! Just did a quick google and found an Australian research study which showed that: "the live birth rate was greater when two embryos versus one were transferred - regardless of the age of the woman." That was dated Jan this year. I think I have a good case for asking for more than one, if I have more than one.

Thanks again  

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi,
did you sort out the number? 
After your message I also wrote to my consultant in a bit of panic state as I did not remember what I did sign in the first place...I am getting all confused now! Anyway he told me no problem in putting 2 back, but told me on my first cycle he cannot put 3, that was a bit disappointing as I am not sure what difference does it make if it's the first or second cycle. Anyway can't do much about it so be it.

Got AF today and have my downreg scan next week, so far all under control!

Kisses to all the singlies xxxxxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Elle

Yes I did thanks. They said the clinic policy is just one, but that they are happy to be flexible about that depending on the quality of the embryos etc and taking my age into consideration. I was glad I raised it as it was making me nervous! The message I got back was that the one embryo rule is a guide and is flexible. 

That's great that your cycle is getting underway! How exciting!  

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Hi girls, well after a long wait and after my TAC operation, my doc has given me the go ahead to start treatment. My fert consultant and I agreed on the short protocol and if embies willing will go for 3 like last time which worked and not 2 which I tried twice and did not. I am just waiting for the meds to arrive and for AF which hopefully should not be too long now. 

Just checking in to see who was going through Tx now too...x


----------



## Elle72

Hi JenJen, meds on the way so you are ready to roll! I will be downreg for other 2 weeks as I will be away for work and don't want to bring needles with me   

Tommi I so understand you, I had the same nervous feeling about the embie question, was all relaxed when I got the reassuring answer of the consultant! When are you starting?

xxxx


----------



## ogglepoggle

Hi all,
New here. Starting with consultation and pre-treatment in next few weeks.
Decided to go to Serum abroad having heard positive stuff about it.

Feeling very nervous about embarking on this journey and whole process and still wondering if it were to happen for me, how I would cope financially and emotionally! Though at the moment, I guess more immediate hurdle is consultation and what it reveals


----------



## Tommi

Hi Jenjen - looks like there are quite a few of us starting treatment about now. I have a couple more weeks to wait before starting the injections. I hope everything is going well for you so far  

Ogglepoggle - good luck!  

Elle and everyone else on this path at the moment... good luck!  

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Ogglepoggle welcome!!
Good luck with your treatment, I have also had email exchanging with Serum, and I thought the feedback was just great! I am sticking to UK for first treatment and will consider it for the next one!

I am having a bit of confusion re my stimm dose. On the prescription there is written 375 iu and on the letter from the consultant there is written 300 iu... How lovely is that, I have just noticed it! I immediately wrote to the consultant asking also specifically if he is going to do EC and embrio transfer.
I am starting to panic about the whole thing and getting a bit psycho with downregging meds!

One week until stimms, yeah!

xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Hi, well the meds finally arrived last week for the short protocol IVF but am sooo frustrated as still waiting for AF to arrive. I tend to be a bit irregular so don't know when to expect to start. Good luck to everyone else starting x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies

This is my first post on this board. 

Having had 3 recent failed DIUIs trying for a sibbling I'm trying minimal stim IVF - never heard of it before yesterday. I expect to start in 12 days time I'm hopeful this time (& broke )

L x


----------



## Tommi

Hi LLL - I think that's what I must be doing as it all happens within 2 weeks (starting the injections to transfer). I'll find out what drugs etc next week. Hope to start around 22nd June. So we're pretty close dates wise. 
Know what you mean about broke!
Good luck!
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Haven't posted on here for a while but feel so excited for you all.

Jenjen hope af arrives soon and here's to starting those meds again. The waiting is so frustrating grrrr

Loobyloo I had minimal IVF and you can see the result of mine. Good luck.

Elle72 congrats on being psycho  I find ivf does that to you so it is totally normal and a good sign. 

Ogglepoggle Penny is fab so you have chosen well. Good luck.


Hi Tommi I had short protocol too, never done anything else. Am still with you honey so praying this is your time. xxx So what are you baking this tx?

xxxx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Fraggles, thank you!!!!
I just came back from Acupuncture and told the guy ( which I find also very nice!) I am psycho so he did something to work on that, let's see!
After that I went to neals yard and holland and barreth and I managed to buy all sorts of essential oils and capsules I am sure I do not need, I also bought a sunscreen erhm have you seen the weather??

Tommi I am so excited you are going to start soon, so we will be really close!   

Jenjen hang in there AF will show, try to relax and not think about it too much, easier to say than done, I know!   

LoobyLoo, good luck    what is this minimal IVF? I guess is minimal not on the cost side  if that can be of any consolation I am broke aswell, not only paying this IVF and will pay I think for ICSI and most probably more drugs...I am also doing acupuncture and counselling...How am I going to do the next cycle? I am trying to stay positive as you see...no really I am trying to be realistic, first time lucky it all seems to nice to be true   

Lots of hugs to everyone else


----------



## Fraggles

Elle72 said:


> Hi Fraggles, thank you!!!!
> I just came back from Acupuncture and told the guy ( which I find also very nice!) I am psycho so he did something to work on that, let's see!
> After that I went to neals yard and holland and barreth and I managed to buy all sorts of essential oils and capsules I am sure I do not need, I also bought a sunscreen erhm have you seen the weather??
> 
> ROFLMAO Elle72 do you know something about the weather that us mere mortals don't? Which drugs are you on?
> 
> x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Fraggles!   I seem to have caught hold of a stream of positivity so I'm feeling good about it so far. It's taken ages to get my determination back this time but I think I'm there!

Elle - we really will be very close and it is very exciting! I totally love your optimism by the way - the sun is out here but the wind is pretty cool. You've reminded me I still want to get some She Oak. Can't seem to find it anywhere.

Have lovely evenings all  

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

T you grab hold of that positivity and don't let it go!


----------



## Elle72

Oh dear, Fraggles you should see me and my positivity crying in front of the TV now, stupid sad movies!! I think I have completely lost control of my mental health 

Tommi what is She Oak, I must have missed that!

I am going to Norway tomorrow, where surely I can wear my organic sunscreen...I am being sarcastic of course!

Will check of course this thread every day, together with the injection you tube tutorial so to get right into those stimms when I am back!!
xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Fraggles, I will!    

Elle - She Oak is an Australian Bush Flower Essence. Apparently it's good for IVF!    

Txx


----------



## kafryn99

Hi Ladies - Can I join you here?  (Hello Elle!!)  I'm a single lady in the midst of my treatment.  I literally just had my trigger shot about an hour ago and i'm slated for egg retrieval on Monday.  I stumbled upon this thread because I'm now stressing about how many embryos to transfer.  My doc here (I'm in North Cyprus at Dogus Clinic - long story short, I live in Egypt where using a sperm donor is illegal, so I did my DR and stims in Cairo and got to Cyprus Thursday night) said that we would discuss it after we saw how many embryos I have when we're ready for ET.  But thank you Rose for the great explanation on the number of embryos to transfer - super helpful!  

I turned 35 in April.  I have PCOS but no woman in my family has every really had fertility issues (my mother got pregnant with me naturally and accidentally at age 3.  I've never tried to get pregnant before this IVF cycle, so I'm torn about what to do.  The doc here said up to three, but after reading your explanation, I'm for sure not going over two.  Raising triplets on my own seems pretty much impossible, though twins is doable (who needs sleep??).

Glad to see such a lively thread of singles!     to all!


----------



## Fraggles

Kafryn am so excited for you!!! Welcome. If you aren't sure why not go for two? And now being the proud mum of 1 I can tell you that you are quite right who needs sleep and it is amazing how much you can get done with little sleep. Good luck for monday and just think you will be PUPO by the sounds of it by monday eve. You go girl. x


----------



## kafryn99

P.S. Elle will find this funny because we're also on a cycle buddies thread together where I have complained about how infuriating it has been to have each driver, the hotel receptionist and the clinic reception ask where my husband is.  Well, it happened AGAIN.  The nurse showed up to give me my trigger shot and asked "so is your husband not back yet?" (the nurse comes to the hotel as part of this Cyprus package).  Are you ****** kidding me?  Did you read my chart?  You know how psycho hormonal I am right now, and you're going to push this button again?  Fortunately this evening the absurdity reached a point that it made me laugh.  But the other morning I had to fight back tears and it was pretty unpleasant.  

Anyway, best wishes, ladies!  Glad you're here.


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Kafryn that so made me laugh thanks. I took clomid on one of my cycles and was so so proud at how normal and unaffected I was by the drug. Now who was I kidding? I work with the public and one of my clients is challenging at the best of times. He has been a client of many of my colleagues who he has also driven insane. This one day after coming in and asking questions every day and asking me to do things he should do I lost it. I see clients on an appointment basis with no time between appointments to see people who turn up. I always say to my clients I am choccablock so if you need anything please phone in advance so I can fit you in because I am so busy and it isn't fair to those clients with appointments to be kept waiting or for me to run late. This guy turned up for the fourth time in the same day and I just lost it with him I was diplomatic but gave him what for lol. It was only a few days after stopping clomid I realised I may have thought I had stayed sane but realised there was no way I had been.


----------



## Elle72

Kafrin hello my dear 
You made me laugh as well! I will check on you next week to see how you are doing.
Don't bother about husband questions, laugh and be proud of yourself you are brave!
Science gives us this possibility and we are brave enough to take it with a big smile on our face  
I had a couple of those unconfortable moments when I had to fill the clinic form with all those we we we, and had to delete the we and put I I I. 

I wish you lots of luck with your EC, send you big hugs my dear xxxxx


----------



## pandie

Hi Ladies, seems I'll be in a similar zone very soon, ,especially with Elle and Tommi, may I join in too please, very reassuring to find other 40+ singles going through the same tx at practically the same time.   I'll be starting IVF (I'm assuming it's minimal....I'm so new to all this and the terminology!) with Penny in Athens during the next week when af arrives. I live in Italy where it's not really the done thing so this is just marvelous to find so much support. I've been following your 'how many embies' tread with interest....I met up with a friend this evening who has no idea what I'm up to,  now this friend is very into astrology and proceeded to tell me that this summer was going to be an excellent one for me (Aries) as on June 11 (the day I should start tx) Aries crosses with Gemini (twins....yikes) and both these signs work together in positive ways....I'll take all the good luck I can get right now 


I look forward to being able to add something meaningful once I find out more about what I'm in for over the next couple of weeks. 
Sending you all hyper positive vibes    

Pxx


----------



## Violet66

Good luck Pandie  - a few here have been to Serum, so happy to help with where to stay, directions etc


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

pan die good luck XX


----------



## ogglepoggle

Hi all and thanks for the welcome.  all round!
Pandie - we seem to be in very similar situation - I'm heading to Serum soon - I'll PM you. Have you joined the Serum - current cycle thread?


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All

Looks like Serum is going to be busy 

Pandie and Ogglepoggle I am going to be in Athens 22/23 June. I have posted at the Serum thread yesterday.
Would be great to meet up if anyone is in Athens at the same time.
Take care
Sophie xx


----------



## jenjen1

Hi, well AF just arrived so looks like I'm all set to go. I'm on the cetrotide short protocol. 1st scan booked for weds. Very nervous! Perhaps we should have a list to keep track of all doing Tx this month!x


----------



## Tommi

Great news JenJen!   

Wishing you so much luck for this cycle!  

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck Jen XX


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies

Wow, this is a great busy board. 

Tommi, I expect AF 21st or 22nd,  I'm at LWC, which clinic are you at? 

Elle, min stim (I just found out last week) is trying for quality not quantiy - I didn't respond brilliantly to GonalF so I believe thats why they want to make sure that follies I have end up nice mature eggs. I'll be taking Clomid for 5 days then Menopur. 

Fraggles, love hearing about success stories, I'm feeling Tommi's positive vibes

Hope all went well Kafryn

Hi & good luck to all other ladies

LLL xx

Jenjen, good luck!


----------



## Tommi

Hi LLL - I'm at Complete in Southampton. Fingers crossed for us! Really pleased there are so many about to take the plunge!  
Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Thanks for all the good wishes girls!
Had my scan today and all looks well so far so started injectibles this evening. Consultant told me egg collection should be on 26 June which just happens to be my birthday so don't know if that's good or not. It all depends on hiw my body reacts to the meds. Anyone else cycling this fast?x


----------



## Tommi

Great news JenJen! I'm so excited for you  
Txx


----------



## Sandyc

Hi elle, rosie & tommi, please can i join your support gp, im 42 ,single & abt to start my first cycle of ivf iwiv donor sperm at end of june/early july. Av my drug teach, then orderdrugs next wed! So so scared of the whole process! How ru all doin? Do u mind sharing your amh scores? Mine is 4.2 & im being treated in manchester at gyne health clinic. Lots of love & good luck wishes to everyine, hope our dream of becoim mummies comes true! Take care, sandy xxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Sandyc this month gets better and better and I get so excited at seeing all these other fab single women taking the step towards motherhood. Welcome SandyC. I have forgotten my amh now but think it was 2.1 or something similar and remember the tears when I was told, thought motherhood was but a distant dream but you will see from my ticker that it was closer than I thought. Good luck and look forward to your updates. We are a supportive bunch so any questions fire away as one of us is likely to have been there before xxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Sandy! Welcome!  

I had my appointment with the nurse today so we really are cycling together! I absolutely can't wait! 

Re AMH, I'm not taking a huge amount of notice of that. Mine is 19 and I seem to produce loads of eggs on v few drugs but... so far haven't got pregnant. I really don't think it means a lot.

I've been put on cetrotide and gonal f this time. Hoping the cetrotide doesn't cause the stonking headaches I got from buserelin!

Good luck Sandy and everyone!

Txx


----------



## jojo74

Hi Sandy,

My AMH is 2.04 and was convinced I wouldn't get any eggs but got 5 with my first cycle and 7 with the second so I wouldn't pay too much attention if I were you, it's quality not quantity! I'm going in for embryo transfer tomorrow and hope to have some left over to freeze if possible.

Good luck with your treatment and to everyone else on here  

Jojo x


----------



## Tommi

Good luck for today jojo!    

Ladies... can you give me some reassurance please? My clinic has said that as I'm using frozen sperm they will be doing ICSI and not IVF assuming I get some eggs to fertilise. I had just about got my head around IVF but ICSI seems a step further. Am I wrong to have concerns about ICSI? Is a needle penetrating the egg going to be any different from sperm doing that? They say it will significantly increase success rates and to be honest that does it for me but there is a niggling feeling I should think about this some more. Then again I'm prone to over-thinking  

What do you think?

Thank you!

Txx


----------



## Rose39

Tommi - many clinics say this (in all my IVF's I've had ICSI) - theoretically it shouldn't be necessary as the sperm is supposed to be top quality, but I would have kicked myself if I'd not done ICSI after their recommendation and then had poor fertilisation rates (I always got v good fertilisation rates with my own egg IVFs). It's worth checking with your clinic whether there is an additional cost with ICSI - sometimes it can be as much as £1000 extra. There are slightly higher risks of abnormalities with ICSI (e.g. cleft palate) and some recent press reports have been making people scared about ICSI because of recent studies into this area, and you may want to seek your clinic's reassurance as well as more info on this, but I think most ladies on the singlies board who had IVF has also had ICSI.
Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Rose. I know that as they have recommended ICSI I will have it but was just a bit freaked when I woke up this morning! I paid over £900 more for ICSI but the overall cost is still below £5000 so it's not one of the more expensive clinics. The nurse did talk about the increased risks but said these tend to be more associated with the need for ICSI (i.e. pre-existing probs in the eggs or sperm in sub fertile couples) rather than generalised risks across the board. It is a tricky area.

I feel very reassured by your post Rose, thank you!

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi I agree with what Rose has said, also some European and US clinics ICSI all the time as the normal as fertilisation is supposed to be higher I wouldn't worry too much about it and they did mention the v slight risks associated with it so aren't trying to keep anything from you.  There is the increased cost, my friend was at LWC and they ICSI's and didn't tell her until the bill came and there was an extra £1K on it, so they agreed to reduced it by 50% - she doesn't mind now as her son is 4 yr from it!, Good Luck


----------



## Tommi

Hi JJ1 - many thanks. I've done a little reading about it today and although there does seem to be an increased risk, it is very low and may well be associated with infertility rather than the procedure. I'm feeling calmer anyway!

Thanks ladies  

Txx


----------



## Tommi

I have a very ignorant question, but I really don't know the answer... why is embryo transfer done on days 2, 3 or 5 but not day 4??!
Thank you!
Txx


----------



## jojo74

Tommi, I had ICSI with the first go and normal IVF with the second and actually got better fertilisation results with IVF so I would really consider whether you need it as it's vastly more expensive. Donor sperm is chosen for its good quality so should be fine with IVF.

I had 2 embryos transferred today at 3 days ( and no, I have no idea what happens on day 4!), 1 8 cell and 1 4 cell, but both were better than I had with ICSI last time so fingers crossed! I think I also worried about the abnormalities with ICSI as I believe more in natural selection of the fittest sperm with IVF.

At the end of the day you have to do what feels right for you as you will be driven mad if you have regrets. Good luck!

xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Jojo   Sending you lots of positive thoughts for the next two weeks!    

The consultant is ringing me in the week so I will double check with him. Apparently my donor is super fertile with a great success rate so that does make me wonder why it has to be ICSI. I am 42 though so maybe it's better for my eggs? One minute I think I've got it sorted and the next I'm wondering...

I'm on a quest now to find out why embies don't get transferred on day 4. Maybe that's the day their chill out day. 

Txx


----------



## Rose39

Tommi - I think it's more about what you're comfortable with - there are also ladies (I think this happened to Alexine, one of our singlie ladies sadly with her most recent cycle) who get lots of eggs, have IVF and get no fertilisation, whereas in previous cycles with ICSI they have had good fertilisation rates. It may also be Tommi that at 42, it is more likely that you'd get fewer eggs than someone having IVF in their early 30s, so the clinic is trying to maximise the fertilisation rate for you - and embryologists and consultants have different views on this topic. I'd personally ask for a discussion with the embryologist so you can understand why they've recommended ICSI rather than IVF even though the sperm is top quality. 

With day 3/ day 5 - again there are differing views. Some clinics think that if you don't have many embryos, it's better to get them back inside you on day 3 - e.g. if you have 5 embryos and there are some clear front runners in terms of number of cells and fragmentation, they're more likely to put the 2-3 best ones back rather than leave them to day 5- if you only have 2 embies then they would likely put them back on day 2, as there would be no point leaving them in the lab to develop further. Day 5 is when the embies have become blastocysts, and some embies may have stopped developing on day 4, so if you have lots of embies of similar quality, then the clinic may want to go to blast so they can identify the best of the embies (there are different gradings for blastocysts and some may be close to hatching, and they'd probably pick those to go back) to maximise the chances of a positive outcome for you. It isn't clear cut and the embryologist will make a judgement call on each patient's embryos based on number of embies and visual quality. Hope this helps!
Rose xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi All, 
i got back from Scandinavia and need to recap all the messages!!

Tommi - hi   I have exactly the same issue, I have now paid for IVF but they advised me to go for ICSI, I guess I will see based on the number of eggs I produce? Let me know how you get on with your decision!

Jojo - good luck      

AFM- had a nice time in scandi but I ma super tired, did not stick to my healthy diet, but I tried to!!
Had my first injection with the GP nurse and  TADAAAAA  second one was my first one by myself!! I have to thank all the girls that suggested me EMLA cream, it is fantastic I don't feeel at all the needle going in!
Had my ex visiting this weekend , no idea why he decided to visit, anyway I was really very cold and couldn't wait for him to leave!!! He has finally left this minute  
I am so happy I am not with him and happy I do not feel a thing for him.

Hope all the other girls are fine, I need to do a recap on who is at what stage!
Welcome to all the new girls and good luck to all of us


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

well done on doing your first jab X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi said:


> I have a very ignorant question, but I really don't know the answer... why is embryo transfer done on days 2, 3 or 5 but not day 4??!
> Thank you!
> Txx


 Sometimes they are I had a day 4, but usually if they are going for blasts it happens around day 5.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi said:


> Hi JJ1 - many thanks. I've done a little reading about it today and although there does seem to be an increased risk, it is very low and may well be associated with infertility rather than the procedure. I'm feeling calmer anyway!
> 
> Thanks ladies
> 
> Txx


It is because the natural selection with normal conception and then IVF - i.e. the sperm choosing to penetrate that egg on it's own accord isn't happening, whereas with ICSI that process is over ridden by injecting the sperm directly into the egg.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks JJ1  

Hi Elle - I'll let you know what happens! Good luck with your cycle    and very well done on the injecting! 

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Rose - It does seem that the embryologist and consultant are saying different things. I think that if, on balance, fertilisation rates are better with ICSI, especially at my age, I should clearly go for that, especially if that's what the embryologist suggests. Hopefully I'll know more later today.

Thanks so much for your help ladies!  

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommy, 
Strangely enough also my embryologist and consultant say different things.
Embrio says I do not need and consultant says I do need. This of course assuming I produce more than one egg!

We shall see! Anyway my ec if all goes well should be early next week!
Scan on friday

xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Hi, I'm on cetrotide and Gonal-f short protocol, next scan weds and egg collection due next Tuesday. Sounds like Elle is on about the same time as me! I'm anxious as last IVF was a conversion from an IUI (and got 14 eggs) so don't know how many eggs to expect this time! They're very careful about not hyper stimulating


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies - I called into the clinic today and spoke to one of the embryologists and she explained everything perfectly. Apparently they always use ICSI with donor sperm and it's all about maximising chances of success. The risks are more associated with the quality of egg and sperm than the procedure itself (I was worried that the procedure might add to the existing risks). She was very kind and spent ages going through it all with me. And I'm delighted that even if I get no fertilisation they can still use the eggs for training so at least some good will come from it. But I'm hanging onto that positive thread and I WILL get some embryos!    

Good luck Jenjen, Jojo and Elle and anyone else I've missed. 

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, neither the embryologist nor my doctor have recommended ICSI to me so I don't know much about it. T be honest I haven't even looked it that possibility. Perhaps I would have if IVF hadn't produced any embryos. I assume this is your first go. I don't even know if I'll get to blast stage this time. Will know more next week obviously.


----------



## Tommi

Hi Jenjen - yes, this is my first go. I've had 3 IUIs so it's time to move on. I think this ICSI rule for donor sperm is just a clinic thing. The previous clinic I was at didn't recommend it. I did have my concerns (and it is more expensive too) but today's conversation has calmed me down. I wouldn't be having it if they hadn't decided for me. I'd only just got my head around standard IVF!  

Good luck! 

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

I started Tx just over a year ago and doctor suggested 3 goes of IUI. The 1st 2 didn't work and the 3rd converted to IVF as I had so man follicles I guess. I had 2 embs transferred each FET until I asked him to transfer 3 which worked. I just asked him at my last scan how much difference it makes but he insists it doesn't really and that I just got lucky that time. I still don't understand how that can be. They will transfer 3 if you are over 40 but surely that would give you more of a chance. What has everyone else heard? The other thing I did differently that successful time was totally relaxed and just stopped stressing during the 2WW. I am trying to remember to but it is hard. 
It's also difficult when you know that not only it is the cost but if it fails you have to wait another few cycles unto you can try again, even if you are lucky enough to have left overs for FET.
I guess I have to focus on positive vibes!


----------



## Elle72

Hey JenJen c'mon girl let's all be positive together, for your 2WW I suggest you start collecting some lovely and funny dvd, one per day after your five a day.
Just don't think about anything apart the day you are in. Focus on the present moment as much as you can. Problems will be faced if and when they arise.
We need to be strong and keep up our inner smile 

Tommi, thank you so much for sharing, I also wrote to my embriologist, at my clinic they also do Imsi which I guess I could also do at an extra cost, I might just do that aswell.

I am at day 4 stimulation, if all goes well I could also have EC on the 25th  

Hugs and love to you all for a nice and relaxed sleep. 

xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Ok thanks Elle. I'm on day 6 of gonal-f (225) and day 2 of cetrotide. It's amazing how easy it gets to mix the doses and inject ourselves! It actually makes me feel like I'm getting closer, which I am. I will try to stay positive, promise!x


----------



## Tommi

Loads of positive vibes coming your way Jenjen and Elle!        

Re number of embies, I've been told 1 or 2 but only if quality is poor. Seems that just about everyone else has more than one transferred   They have said they will decide what's best on the day. I'm just going to wait and see but I think I hope it is more than one.

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

I've never heard of only 1 being transferred if you're over 40 and using own eggs. I'd be interested to hear what others have to say though?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi I had 3 transferred on day 5. xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies   I think the chances are it will be more than 1 unless the embryos are all top quality which doesn't ever seem to be the case from what I can make out. I'm glad there's flexibility!
Txx


----------



## Tommi

My drugs habit is getting expensive    Just payed £510 for a neat little package of crinone, cetrotide, gonal F and ovitrelle! 
Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Sounds like we have the same habit
I've got the same cocktail of drugs! Looks like I need more gonal F though, so that will be another £100! Fertility drugs cost more than any other drug I know


----------



## Tommi

Shocking isn't it!  
I've just bought 2x900 pens of gonal f. I only had 225 for the whole of my IUI and got 3 eggs so goodness knows what'll happen this time! Thank goodness they scan so often!
Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, it's not my place but if it was my first ivf and I was over 40 and advised to only put 1 back I would get 2nd opinion unless u really do not even want to chance multiples. It's expensive and trying enough just to gamble on 1 embryo from what I've heard. Sorry, but just felt I should say as would've liked to have more advice first ivf x


----------



## Elle72

Hi girls, I had to buy 4 gonal F 900 and 1 300 plus bits and pieces I spent almost 2 thousand, hope the dose will be enough!!

Tommi I would really insist with clinic they put 2 back in no matter what...this is what I am planning to do anyway, all this money and effort I am going to maximize my chances, not sure why they don't put 3 back if I ask but 2 I think it is the minimum!
I have no idea what I wrote on the forms...hope is 2 I don't trust anyone to be honest


----------



## suitcase of dreams

tommi, I agree with jenjen and Elle
over 40 you are well within your rights to insist on 2 being put back and I personally think it will give you the best chance if you do so

now it may be easier for me to say that having had a relatively easy twin pregnancy with no major complications and babies born at 37+3 with no need for special care (and remember mine are DE so my chances of twins were higher than yours will be with OE. I think if you look at the single women with twins, especially the older mums, the majority are from DE) 
I know those who have experienced early loss, premature labour, challenging multiple pregnancies, months in NICU/SCBU with twins would certainly disagree with me but if I were you I would certainly give it very careful consideration and don't be 'bullied' by the clinic into putting one back if you want to go for 2

good luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## Tommi

Jenjen, Elle and Suitcase - thank you so much ladies. The clinic is pretty open minded about it, now that I've spoken about my concerns, and I do plan to ask for 2 but I'm not being too vocal about it yet as I haven't started the process yet. I know there's a risk of no eggs, no fertilisation or the cycle having to be cancelled for some other reason so I won't fight the battle unless I have to but I have said that I would like more than 1 so the consultant, nurses and embryologists all know what my preference is. The embryologist basically said yesterday that they are reluctant to put two top grade embies back but at my age I may not get them and if I do, I should be able to convince them to do it given that I've had 3 failed treatments so far and I'm old (!) We shall see! I'm just taking it one day at a time this time. I don't anticipate just having one embie transferred unless that's all I get from the cycle. 
Thanks for your wisdom ladies. Don't know what I'd do without this site!
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, I agree with you on that approach  I am trying to do the same but I must admit now that scan is approaching I am just scared I will not produce anything good...my amh is 2.93 which was marked as non very poor not detectable.
I think taking one day at a time is the best of approach and I wish I can take it aswell until the end of this journey no matter when it will end.
Having said that I really wish I produce at least something good enough to go on, actually no, I wish I produce at least a couple of super good eggs to be fertilized.
I need a rest, from work from life, from all the rollercoaster. I need to relax!!! HOW?

Kisses an hugs
xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Sorry, can I ask, of those who are cycling now, which clinics are you using? I'm at the CRM London 
AFM, I don't really have much to do with my clinic until it is the day for egg collection etc. I just see my consultant at the C&W, and I have to admit I am the one pushing for 3 but he agrees with me when I do.. He suggested the long protocol at first this time but I asked him if he'd mind the short protocol as did not want to wait 2 months and it did work last time (as I said I got 14 eggs last year). He told me he's looking for over 4 this time


----------



## Rose39

Elle - sending big hugs hun - it is a rollercoaster and coping one day at a time is the best way of handling things or you end up driving yourself loopy trying to second guess what might happen (and it might all be absolutely fine and then you've worried for nothing!). Some ladies find acupuncture really helpful during tx - there is a school of thought that it helps IVF success rates, but I just found it relaxing and a way to switch off for half an hour. Zita West does a good hypnotherapy relaxation CD for during IVF which you listen to every day during treatment and which also helps you to zone out a bit. Some ladies end up comfort eating their way through cycles, but then kick themselves afterwards if it doesn't work and they are half a stone heavier! I used to find comedy DVDs helpful to keep my mind off things!
Keeping fingers crossed for your scan.
Rose xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Rose, 
Thanks  I am already doing acupuncture but only once a week and next one is day after my scan! I think I need really to watch silly comedy stuff to have these days pass by without damage, temptation of eating is strong but I am trying to eat kind of healthy for the whole process, just one little bit of chocolate for desperate moments! And also not sure if it is normal but I find talking to friends of no consolation at all, I just need distractions and not to go over and over again, apart from here where I do go over and over again!

xxx


----------



## Tommi

Elle - Rose has great advice for you. It is so hard to relax when everything costs so much and we so want a positive outcome. It's not like we're asking for something totally unreasonable! Sometimes it all seems so unfair! And then I remember that it is pretty amazing to have this opportunity and I'm convinced that many women stuck with plan b of a partner would far rather do what we're doing. I use the Zita West DVD when I can. It's very good and I always sleep well after it. I also have acupuncture which is heavenly! I've been saving my loyalty points where I go to get my hair done and have enough for a manicure or pedicure now so I'll be treating myself to that at some point. Comedy DVDs sound like a great idea! I'm sure I read somewhere that laughing through the 2WW improves chances of success    That's what I plan to do anyway! I bake too. Very soothing. Although my acupuncturist told me that standing up making 200 mince pies like I did one day during my second 2WW wasn't the greatest idea I'd ever had (there are still some in the freezer!)   Good luck!  

Jenjen - I'm at Complete in Southampton. They monitor very closely so I will be seeing a lot of them over the next few weeks. It's a long way from home but I have been very impressed with their approach (despite the single embie issue!). They seem to go for as few drugs as possible over as short a time as possible. I like that. So, do you get scanned as you go along? Sounds like you produce healthy egg numbers!  

Txx


----------



## Elle72

200 mince pies?? LOL I bake too, will try to make it shorter  although I don't think standing for 2 hours would do any harm unless those mince pies are really hard to shape!!! 
Tommi when is your scan scheduled for?
xxx


----------



## jenjen1

I'm scanned every 3 or 4 days but as my consultant has been treating me for over a year now, he should be able to judge what meds I'll react to hopefully. I tend to watch mysteries and dramas. Not really working now so plan to rest a lot during 2ww. Not planning to be on my feet too much. Just hope tomorrows scan is good. This time next week I'll be eggless!x


----------



## Tommi

Jenjen - how exciting to be eggless! And they will be doing their thing and developing nicely! Resting sounds great. I have a pretty clear diary and won't be doing any teaching so I can at least just get on with some work at home without having to rush around. 

Elle - I won't be doing the mince pie thing again! Although I did wonder whether I should do some Christmas cakes... maybe! Certainly won't be baking bread. That's harder on the abdominals than pilates!

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Jen Jen, good luck for tomorrow's scan! xx

Tommi why don't you just bake some nice healthy cakes for yourself  pamper yourself!!...said Elle whilst eating a brownie!!


----------



## Fraggles

So Tommi do we need to send you our cake orders for your 2WW? I like chocolate brownies or strawberry tarts but best go for the brownies as don't think strawberry tarts would travel well. x


----------



## Tommi

Oh yes! All cake orders gratefully received! I have a new freezer just for baking. These 2WWs have to be managed somehow!  

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, brownies for me aswell!!
This morning I feel awful, have lots of nausea and my belly is bloated my jeans are undone covered by a nice belt.
I also feel my cycst in the douglas pouch bigger it makes it difficult to walk also...I think tomorrow I will take a cab to work...
I would love to just relax at home


----------



## Tommi

Brownies on the way Elle! 

Sorry to hear you're suffering. What's causing the nausea? Is that the down reg drug? I had that for one day with buserelin but it didn't last long. Do treat yourself to a cab. It's time to be as gentle as possible on yourself  

It seems that AF has got wind that she's not going to be welcome after her next scheduled visit so she has turned up 2 days early! So I'm booked in for a scan on Friday morning which will be day 3. If all well I'll start the injections then. I'm a bit concerned about the weekend as I'm at a 3 day conference. I have no idea how I'm going to keep the gonal f cold! My mum has offered to drive it to me on Sat and Sun but that seems a big ask. I was hoping I'd be a day late so I could have my baseline on Monday  

Txx


----------



## starbuck

Hi Tommi


My gonal F instructions say once out of the fridge the meds are good for 28 days under 25 degrees so you should be fine.  You could also try calling the hotel to see if they have fridges in the room or a fridge you can use.


Good luck


Starbuck
X


----------



## jenjen1

Hi, just had my 3rd scan. So far 14 eggs and endo is 10 so he said I should have leftovers to freeze! Getting excited. Next scan ssaturday then egg collection set for Tuesday!
3 days at conference will use most of your gonal f so u should be fine.x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Jenjen and Starbuck    There aren't fridges in the rooms (v basic accommodation) but I may be able to use the fridge in the kitchen. But I hadn't twigged that I will be finishing one pen off at the conference so I'm not so worried now. Thanks for that! 

That's great news about your eggs Jenjen! Can you feel any discomfort with that number of eggs? I just can't imagine how it will feel. Think I'm just a bit nervous really. The highest dose of gonal f I've had before is 75. I've got visions of my ovaries exploding while I'm at the conference and taking 300 every day!   And will it make me into a hormonal wreck? I've got to give 3 presentations - one each day  

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

I've had no discomfort on 225. Perhaps just a twinge and eggs seem to be harvesting nicely. I tend to react to it so I feel I'm on the right dose. I was worried I would overdo it but didn't. I'm also taking cetrotide now and feel fine. Can't really tell I'm cycling but scan tells me I am. Hopefully u won't have side effects either x


----------



## Elle72

Hi Jen Jen, great number hun   I think I would be happy with even half of the eggs!!! Well done my dear!

Hello Tommi I think my nausea is for the Gonal F, I am taking 375 iu per day and now just had my sixth injection.
I am sniffing aswell the synarel but half a dose than in downreg.
You can just leave your Gonal f out of the fridge, it says you can leave it, so I would not worry too much about it!

I have one day to go and then scan


----------



## jenjen1

Gosh Elle, 375 per day! You must be getting through your pens quickly! How many scans so far? Forgot are you on short protocol too? When do you expect eggs to be collected? Can they tell how many yet?x


----------



## Sandyc

Hi Girls,

Sounds like everyone is making good progress in their cycles - mine is yet to start! But went for my drug teach today (scarey having to mix drugs & draw into syringe bt im sure I'll get used to it & my past nursing experience will come in handy [email protected] sure!) so I'm hopefully on my way to fulfilling my dream of becoming a mummy. By AF's are a bit tempermental at min bt fxing crossed hope to start treatment between Wed 27th & Sun 1st July. I'm on Menopur (1200IU), Luveris (75IU), Cetrotide (0.25mg) & Ovitrelle (250mcg - last injection) & they are going to be delivered on Fri so I can be well prepared! Is anyone else taking these drugs & doses? Do I have to be aware of any additioanl side effects? 

Tommi - I sympathise with your predicament about taking drugs whilst working, been told I need to inject between 4 & 7 pm each day so gonna have to reschedule my working day! I'm sure you'll fit it in okay though and your presentations will help tak eyour mind off it. 

So how is everyone planning to deal practically, emotionally & financially with becoming a single working mum? Woul db egood to share people's thought s& experiences! 

Good luck everyone! I'm gonna try to sent up my profile -so can be more fun & inforamtive like all your ones! 

Speak soon, take care

Sandy c


----------



## Elle72

Hi JenJen I just had my downreg scan and waiting for first scan on friday. I have very low amh, plus endo, plus many surgeries so am a bit scared it will turn out I have no follicles developing...
I will have the scan on day 8 before my 8th injection, have no clue when and if will have EC, if all goes well I guess will be close to you! I was with a long protocol and downregged for 4 weeks.

Hi Sandy  good luck with your treatment!! I was with synarel, gonalF900 and ovitrelle!

xxx


----------



## Tommi

Jenjen - that's good to hear you don't have much discomfort. Long may that continue!   

Elle - good luck for your scan! Go follies! I really hope there's a nice cluster of golden eggs!   

Sandy - good luck! Tricky how work gets in the way isn't it?! I'm a bit daunted by the mad scientist kit too. I haven't had any of the drugs you've listed before apart from the Ovitrelle which was absolutely fine - no side effects at all. I think generally with these fertility drugs anything more than nausea and headaches should be reported. It does seem that most only have fairly mild effects - bloating seems common. I hope you sail through it!

My drugs arrived this morning. All set for scan tomorrow!

Have a good afternoon ladies!

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Well done Tommi, we'll have a scan together!! Mine is at 8.30 am and then I need to rush to work 
xxx


----------



## Tommi

Scan buddy! Mine's at 9.45am. I will be thinking of you!  

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Good luck Tommi and Elle! 
Forms seem to have been lost in the post so I have to go to the clinic and fill them out all over again. GP also didn't test all the necessary ones so I have to go in and do that. Last scan Saturday then ovitrelle Sunday. I'm getting a distinct sense of deja vu!x


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi, Jenjen, Elle you go girls. Good luck.
xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Jenjen and Fraggles!  
Jenjen - good luck with getting all those bits done and for the scan on Saturday   
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Thank you girls, good luck to you all aswell, very busy weekend this one!!!

I did my 7th injection tonight hope my little follicles grow the way they are supposed to and show their lovely face tomorrow morning!! 

Kisses, hugs and lots of luck Jen jen and Tommi!!

xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi all, 
had my scan, it showed 2 follicles of 18 and 2 of 14 on my left ovary and only 2 of 10 on my right, so unless these babies grow an awful lot during the weekend they will not be good enough. Anyway let's hope the other ones grow nicely and evenly.
My uterus instead seemed a bit uneven, for scarring or fibroids? Anyway I am going back on monday morning to have another scan and probably EC on Wednesday morning.
Gosh I am getting really nervous!
Tommi let me know how your scan went!!

xxx


----------



## Baai

Hi,

I'm a newbie here. I'm single, 33, will start IVF in August. 

I had 5 failed IUIs, then a laparoscopy to check if something was wrong, was diagnosed with hydrosalpinx on both tubes. Yesterday I had my tubes removed. Surgery went very well, I feel remarkably fine. 

So now the next step is IVF. I'm feeling a little daunted by what's ahead of me, but it's all for a good cause.


----------



## jenjen1

Welcome Baai!
Elle, try not to worry too much, 6 or so is not bad and when I was scanned and measured on Wednesday, even though they found 14, some of them measured 10 or 11 so don't give up hope after all it only takes 1! I had good quality blasts last year and got 2 bfn's and lots of girls get bfp's with not such great quality eggs. You just can never tell. I'm here at the clinic filling my forms in again!x


----------



## Elle72

Hi Jen Jen, make copies of the forms this time!!
At the moment there are 4 good ones I guess I will try to be happy for that!
xxx


----------



## kafryn99

Hi Ladies - I have mostly been on a cycle buddies thread, but figured I'd check in over here too.  I found you, Elle!  I'm sorry your scan isn't entirely what you had hoped, but six follicles is hopeful and you still have some time for them to mature.  EC Wednesday - I'm so excited for you!

Tommi and Jenjen, how did your scans go?  I've got my fingers crossed.    Tommi - good luck at your conference.  Can you carry a lunchbox and just keep changing the ice?

Welcome Baai - glad your surgery went well.

Well, since I was on here last (quite a while ago, sorry!), I have become PUPO.  I had my ET on June 16.  I had 9 eggs, 7 fertilized successfully, and by day 5, three of them were grade A blastocysts.  So the clinic recommended I have all three put back.  I really resisted - this is my first treatment, I'm 35, and my ex-husband and I never really tried to conceive (though we weren't always that careful either).  Anyway, they showed me their clinic's statistics that with three embryos and donor sperm, the likelihood of singleton success is 75%, twins 15% and triplets <1%.  Only putting two back reduced my chance of a successful singleton to just under 50%.  Do these sound like familiar statistics to you?  In the end, I was just thinking about how terrible (and expensive) this process has been and how I don't want to go through it again (though I know for certain I will if I need to).  I hope I didn't make a wrong or selfish decision.  

So now I'm halfway through my 2ww, half of me terrified that it won't work, the other half thinking I'll get triplets and then miscarry.  I'm a total wreck about it.  I know I need to relax, and I'm not doing anything strenuous, but I just can't relax.  I cut down my workload these two weeks, but maybe I should have kept it up so I could have something else to think about!  

And on the ISCI vs. IVF discussion, my clinic does standard ISCI - not sure why and I'm not sure if that made my treatment more expensive.  I agree that it doesn't seem necessary with donor sperm, but I haven't found any serious risks associated with it either.  I had to go abroad to Cyprus and the clinic I used seemed to lots of things kind of differently.  But I'm hoping that just means there's more than one path to success!


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies!

A huge welcome to Kafryn and Baai    Apologies for the speed of this but I'm still finishing off the last of my papers for the weekend and haven't packed yet! Need to leave in an hour. Loads of positive vibes for your 2ww Kafryn     and so glad to hear your surgery was a success Baai  

Glad your scan went well Elle! As Jenjen says, all you need is one good egg so you're well on track for that!  

Scan went well this morning although the whole trip took ages and I'm shattered now. Follie count was roughly 6 one side and 7 the other so hopefully a couple of those will grow big enough to produce eggs. I'm on 300 gonal f every day from tomorrow. Next scan on Weds.

I hope you all have a relaxing weekend with extra relaxation vibes going to Kafryn   

Txx


----------



## Tommi

PS and follie nurturing vibes to Elle!    And positive form karma to Jenjen!   

Oh what the heck loads of lovely vibes to everyone!


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, 
Thanks!!! I actually saw my consultant face happily suprised, he probably thought I wouldn't get anything! Anyway major thing that is worring me now is my uterus lining, which wasn't great. He just told me he will check it properly when we do EC, today only the nurse saw it!
I am really trying hard not to think about it but oh gosh it is all so very close now!!
Anyway you had lovely count there, happy for you! Hope once you start stimming you see them all growing nicely!

Kafryn congratsss, I can only tell you that if they'd give me the chance to put 3 I would definitely go for it! But here max they do is 2, plus I doubt I will have 3!!
Take care of yourself and try to be positive but distracted!! Easy to say 

Baai welcome and good luck with your treatment!!!

xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommie, looks like you have lots of follicles so that's good!
I am very surprised they will only put back a max of 2 at your clinic Elle, over 40s usually get the choice to have 3 in the uk but I suppose do tors and clinics have the final say. I'm insisting on it. 
Kafryn, they wouldn't put 3 back if I was 35, my consultant is just overly worried about risks of multiples. With my history he is probably right to be concerned but the way I see is just to give me a chance to be in that position. You should soon know anyway if you have a BFP. When is your OTT? I tested positive at 9dpt with blasts. Good luck and keep us posted! Btw, there is a single girls 2Ww thread you should check out. I hope to be on it in about 10 days!x


----------



## Violet66

Hi Kafryn 

I've always resisted having three transferred as I just have this terror of twins or - gulp - triplets.

But I wish i had gone for three on my last cycle - just to boost my chances. 

Good luck


----------



## Fraggles

I so so love this thread is so busy.

Kafryn welcome on board. Yes the 2WW always drives you mad but hope you get through it relatively unscathed, with sanity more or less in tact and that you get your desired response.

Tommie what a great response you go girl.

xxx


----------



## Baai

Thanks for the welcome  

Kafryn, good luck, hope you get the best of news in a week's time. 

As for the discussion of how many embryos to transfer, I'm hoping I won't get to stage where I'll have to make such a decision. The idea of transferring two already scares me. I'm glad that my first two (maybe three) attempts will be single ET. When I first told my mom that IVF was the only option, she immediately worried about multiples and asked if I wanted to go through with it.  Over here, when you're under 35, for the first cycles, they only transfer one and I prefer it that way. It's different for women over 35, then you can have 2 transferred on your first try, but not 3. 3 is the absolute maximum and only after previous attempts have failed.


----------



## Elle72

Hi Baai, this is what they told me as well, 3 will be transferred only when first attempt fails, although I think ultimately should be my decision....

Girls I am gettin so nervous for my final scan on Monday!!!! I have a new paranoia, I am going to ovulate before the EC...I took a spray dose 2 hours late and nurse told me it is crucial I do not forget them, because spray will prevent me to ovulate!


----------



## jenjen1

Hi, just had my scan. Found 17 follicles ranging from 11 to 22 so we are reducing gonal f to 150 for next 2 doses then egg collection tues as scheduled.x


----------



## Fraggles

Jenjen that is fantastic. How exciting. xx


----------



## Elle72

great news JenJen!!!


----------



## jenjen1

Thanks girls!
Elle, I shouldn't worry too much about ovulating. Just take your dose at the same time every day from now on. I've been paranoid about it too as mine are injections and quite complicated as you need to mix the dose yourself (cetrotide) first, so if anything I've been doing it earlier and earlier every day to make sure I remember. I've just been given instructions for my ovitrelle trigger shot Sunday evening. It seems they've changed the packaging there too.
I was given a warning again about putting 3 back but each time I put 2 it ended in bfn so I believe I need to go with my own instinct. He didn't say I shouldn't but I should just be aware of multiples. I'm just more worried about the disappointment of a bfn. 
Another Saturday night in front of the tv then early night x


----------



## Elle72

JenJen, I totally agree with you, you should trust your instict.
I am also in front of the TV but I must say I am quite happy to do so, and relax properly 
Tomorrow I have only planned lunch with a friend and then relax again!
xxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies!

Elle - loads of luck for your scan    How exciting!

Jenjen - that's great news! Not long to wait for EC now! Are you comfortable? That's a lot of follies!

I'm home now after a great weekend. Managed to keep the gonal f in a fridge and have had two doses so far. Feeling quite a few twinges but think that's probably imagination!

Enjoy your relaxations ladies!

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, 
thanks !!!!  

Jen Jen are you having your trigger tonight?


----------



## jenjen1

Yes. Just took my trigger shot and took it twice to make sure as I didn't think I had injected it all! It's all a bit complicated and wanted to make sure follies drop on time. 
I'm booked in for 11.30 on tuesday for egg collection and it's just 15 mins by bus so that's alright. I'll get a cab home though after then rest a bit. I have to make sure I have enough pain killers this time as my threshold is not very high and it hurt like hell last time! 
Scans tomorrow for some...and injections!. Do let us know how it's all going!x


----------



## Tommi

Jenjen - was it ovitrelle you took? Have they changed it? 
I've been told I'll be asleep for EC. Quite pleased about that. I hope you don't experience any pain this time.
Have a relaxing day today!  

Elle - how was your scan?   

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Ladies - did you change your diet at all while on stims? I've been quite thirsty so have been drinking loads of water but also trying to increase my protein intake and not have sugar if I can help it. Is there anything else I should be doing?

Thank you!

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Tommi, I have increase veggies and fruit, brazilian nuts, no red meat and the rest as usual, cut out sugar and coffee.
Even though I just had a pain au chocolat after the scan...

Ok in the end I have 3 juicy follicles on the left and nothing good on the right.
My usual consultant was not there so another doctor performed the scan, she also asked me if I wanted to cancel for which I am very disappointed and sad... I would like sometimes these doctors to take one tiny bit of responsability and not always think about their consequences. I think in my situation being single and mostly having had many surgeries for endo she should have said things in my perspective. Maybe it is really good I have 3 follicles so far...

Anyway I am not cancelling of course, so will trigger myself tonight and then go for EC on Wednesday morning.

I also wrote to the embriologist I want to do ICSI if I manage to get one egg! 

I am super stressed and a bit hopeless...stupid endometriosis and silly me having waited so long for stupid guys.

xxx


----------



## Tommi

Elle - I think 3 good follies sounds pretty excellent given that you have had endo and all that surgery. I totally agree it would be great if docs etc viewed things from the patient perspective rather than some mythical "norm". I would go ahead too if I were you  

I really understand your disappointment, but those 3 follies could contain the end result you really want! I know it's easy to say, but try not to be too stressed. Talk to those follies and let them know you have every faith in them! (I'm not nuts, I promise!   ) Give them plenty of water and go for it! 

Thanks for the advice on diet. I had lamb tagine on Saturday night (it was delicious!). I never eat red meat and that's only the second time in my life I've had lamb... does it count as red meat?

Sending you loads of positive vibes for a positive EC!          

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi thank you so much for your support , I will talk to those three follies as you say 
I am now at home and will drink all my water, as for you, lamb counts partially but anyway you don't have to stress about one portion!!! Variety diet and healthy is good!! I have also cutcow dairy eating only goat dairy and cut white wheat, go for wholegrains!! Sorry am with my mobile who does.not.work properly!!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Elle!   I've been talking to your follies from a distance too so I hope they feel they have a support team!  

I have another question    I had my third dose of gonal f (300) today and I am definitely having hot flushes. I thought those were more associated with the down reg drugs? I've just read the leaflet from the box and it doesn't mention them. Is that normal?
Thank you! 

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Elle, try not to worry. That's why it is so important to have a doctor for you feel comfortable with and can trust who can advise you. 3 good ones can be enough. Remember it's only your first IVF so they wouldn't have known how you react to the meds (I'm assuming). looks like we will be on the 2ww together!

I was worried my doctor would not do the EC as he was going away but he will be around so I am relieved. He  collects every egg he can.

Yes I took the ovitrelle trigger shot but it is now just like the gonal f pen and when you turn the pen to let out air bubbles then turn it again I wasn't sure I had injected enough of the ovitrelle so I turned it again and injected again. Better to be safe than sorry. I'm going in at 11am tomorrow then I expect it is all up to the embryologist who rings me up the next day to tell me how many fertilized. 

Good luck Elle, probably a good idea to do ICSI.

Tommi, sorry haven't had those symptoms so can't help but if you are worried try ringing your clinic who have heard everything and should know! When are you expecting next scan and egg collection?
Jx


----------



## Elle72

Hi JenJen, thanks I know I need to stay relaxed  let us know tomorrow how it goes, I am keeping all fingers crossed for you for your EC!! xxx

Tommi, thanks for the support my follies are appreciating!!!
I think after 3 injection you can still have some downreg symptoms, I started feeling better after 5ish I think, but above all, it is all hormones so they have all sorts of funny effects, or maybe it is just warmer today!!
Don't worry hun 
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Elle72

During my last round of tx I had three juicy follies on one ovary and absolutely zero on the other. All three made it to 5 day blast and transfer and one of those is currently having a nap. I too have endo and have had a few laps in my time too.

You have no doubt heard it several times on here but have it again it is quality not quantity. Good luck. 


Great decision not to cancel. I cancelled one round of ivf when I only had 3 and do wonder occasionally with the knowledge and experience I have now if LO would have been with me sooner.

xxxx


----------



## Elle72

Fraggles, thanks  
I have just spoken to the embryologist and he told me that under 4 they usually do a 3 day transfer unless exceptional circumstances whic I suppose would be a super egg?

Right now to be honest I am just hoping some eggs come out those three follies.

Keep on breathing I am telling myself


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Jenjen and Elle - I have to ring them tomorrow so I'll ask. I've only had one yesterday and one today so it's not a huge problem!

Lots of         for your lovely follies Elle and for your EC Jenjen! Really looking forward to hearing all about it  

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Elle, are you taking your trigger tonight?
Tommi, how are you feeling?
Jx


----------



## Elle72

Just had my trigger shot, intense moment of thoughts 
Good luck JenJen for tomorrow, will be thinking of you!
Loads of good vibes xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tommi

I'm OK thanks Jenjen. Haven't had another hot flush!
Thinking of all those triggered follies!    
Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Just out of surgery. They only collected 7 so won't know until tomorrow how many fertilized. Stil bit out of it x


----------



## Elle72

JenJen that is good news, I know you expected more but 7 is a great number!!!
Give you a big hug 
and lots of             
for tonight for those ones to do their job


----------



## Tommi

Jenjen that's great news! Well done follies!  
I would be delighted with 7!
Have a good rest   Here is a big wave of positive vibes for some lovely embies!          
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Oh gosh I am getting really nervous and after my trigger injection I got thrush....how bad is that??
I am freaking out, will sleep in a hotel close to he clinic as I live in another city, a friend is coming with me, hope I get some distraction and hope my 3 follies all contain eggs and are all reachable, you know whT?? I am also hoping there is a 4 th one they did not see!!


----------



## Tommi

Elle - I am so excited for you! Follies - reveal yourselves! Loads of positive vibes coming your way!        

It's all so exciting! I'm sitting here trying to work and all I can think about is Jenjen's eggs meeting the boys and your follies and wondering whether mine are doing anything at all ahead of my scan tomorrow! 

Enjoy your hotel stay  

Come on eggs! Do your thing!    

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

I know I should be happy but of the 7 eggs they found I should expect some not to fertilize. Will know tomorrow anyway when they ring me. There's nothing I can do, it's just up to the eggs now. I know the embryologists are the best there. 
Sorry about the thrush Elle.  I've never heard that happen. Not long to go now. 
At least I can have a drink on my birthday as I'm eggless!x


----------



## Elle72

Tommi good luck with your scan tomorrow!!!
Jen Jen happy birthday  never ever give up hope, we are  
 all together!!


----------



## Tommi

Happy Birthday Jenjen!  

I am so distracted by all this! It's taken me two days to do what I should have achieved in half a day!   This follie growing is all-consuming!

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

LOL look at you three. Tommi good luck for tomorrow.
Elle I am super excited for you too. 
7 JenJen that is a fantastic number I never got 7.

Wishing you all lots of luck. xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Fraggles!

Hope you sleep well Elle and Jenjen (and Fraggles... I've been reading the babies thread...   )

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi thanks lol.


----------



## Elle72

Thanks Fraggles and Tommi!!! Good night xxx


----------



## Tommi

Morning ladies! Hope you had good sleeps. Also hoping that today brings good news all round!    
Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Me too. Good luck Elle and Tommi! Expecting a ring from embryologist any minute.x


----------



## jenjen1

Embryologist told me 4 of 7 fertilized. I want them to put 3 back sooner rather than later so Friday may be implantation day!
Elle, how are you?
Tommi?
Jx


----------



## Elle72

Hi JenJen!!
Great news  I agree with your embryologist your tummy better than lab!

I had 2 good eggs, one follicle was very much looking as an endometriosis cyst so to avoid any infection they did not touch it.

The eggs were both mature for ICSI so they have been both injected.
Tomorrow morning will have the call to know what happened.

How am I going to sleep tonight

Tommi how did your scan go??

Lots of love girls 

xxx


----------



## Tommi

Jenjen that's wonderful news! How exciting!  

My scan was fine. Looks like things are moving in the right direction. The nurse thought that EC will probably be next Wednesday. If you have the embryos transferred on Friday will they be 3 days old or 4 days? Not sure what counts as day 1!    

Oh Elle you just posted... that's great news, I'm delighted that your eggs have been ICSI-ed already! Fabulous!  

I hope you both have relaxing days between now and transfer. Not easy! Time for some comedy DVDs and gentle walks maybe?!    

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, day 1 is day after collection, day of EC is day 0 
Happy all looks good for you, wonderful news!!!

I need those 2 guys now to do their job with my 2 girls, lots of comedy needed tonight!!

Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Elle! That makes sense. I couldn't work out how they would do a 5 day transfer if EC is a weds and the clinic is closed on Sundays   

I hope you have some distraction strategies for the rest of the day. I have absolutely no idea how I will cope with it when the time comes!

Just paid over £200 for some extra gonal f    That stuff really is expensive! 

Txx


----------



## Elle72

I think I will spend the next 24h waiting for that call from the embryologist...
How do I not go crazy again


----------



## kafryn99

Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been a lurker and not a poster.  
Elle!  I'm so happy that they have fertilized your two and I feel so good about them!  It only takes one after all!
Jenjen - Great news about your 4!  I'll be thinking of you Friday.
Fraggles - I loved your, "one of them is napping now," comment.  It actually made me tear up a little, it's just so exciting.

AFM, I tested a little early - 9dp5dt - and I got a   Woo hooo     I had three transferred   and am I little nervous about who is in there and how many neighbors s/he has.  I will go for an ultrasound in two weeks to see if they can see yet.  The great thing is ultrasounds in Egypt are the equivalant of about 10 pounds sterling, so I can kind of do them whenever I feel like it!

I had a bit of a panic attack last night.  For the first time, this is totally real.  I mean, I guess it's not completely real until a healthy baby is emerging from my body, but I'm kind of finding this to be a shock to the system.  I have been thinking about this for a year or so and made a final decision 6 months ago, but I guess it's like cold feet at the altar?  Totally inevitable?  Today I'm feeling better - got a lot of kind words from the few friends who I told I am doing this.  It's nice to hear people say they think I'm so put together and admirable for pursuing this dream I have on my own.  Sometimes I feel like I'm just barely hanging on - glad I can keep up appearances at least!

I can't wait for more BFPs to come rolling in!  Jenjen and Elle - not long now!!


----------



## jenjen1

Hi again,
Got an email back from my doctor who agreed with me that we should put 3x 3-day embryos back on Friday. I just think they would be better of getting used to their home and a natural environment must be better than a petrie dish. Having said that I am so worried they won't make it until Friday but I just have to stay positive.

Elle, that's great you have 2 good ones. Hopefully they'll bother fertilize. Make sure you have enough pain killers as there may be pain later. Ae you taking pessaries? I've got to take cyclogest progesterone ones twice a day. 

Tommi, gonal f varies from place to place. Chelsea and Westminster hospital sells it for £148 but i Think it's even cheaper at healthcare at home pharmacy who deliver my meds normally. My doc has negotiated prices with them. Did they tell u how many follies?

Getting ready for hibernation so will do a big shop tomorrow. Not feeling too well today. Post-egg collection pain!
Jen xx


----------



## jenjen1

Kafryn, fantastic news. Go to the singles waiting for 1st scan board while you wait for us (hopefully)!

Elle, I rang my embryologist at 10 so if you don't hear from them by then I would just ring them (at least that 5 and a half hours less to wait!

Jen xx


----------



## Tommi

Oh wow Kafryn! What fabulous news!    That is so exciting!  

Jenjen - my clinic uses Central Homecare. I guess they're not any more expensive than anywhere else. But it was an extra £200 I wasn't counting on! Never mind. They counted 13 follies on Friday and 15 today so I hope I get some eggs. Next scan on Friday.

Delighted by your news Kafryn!

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, ask your clinic on the day if they use the slicing procedure on the follicles to check they've got them all. My doc said that's what he did x


----------



## Elle72

Kafryn,
Don't worry hun it is perfectly normal to be panicking, I am sure if you are here you are ready to take the path and I firmly believe I would panic just the same with a partner with me. It is simply a big.decision!!

Jen Jen good that you have day 3 transfer I completely agree with you on the environment thing, have been reading a lot on this day 3 or 5 but in the end stats are the same so it is good!!

If those girls get fertilized I will also have a day 3 transfer, will take cyclogest aswell from tomorrow morning whilst tonight doctor told me I can have a canesten pessary for my thrush.

Took 2 paracetamol at 10 but I feel ok now. I did not have much work in there with few follies so hopefully no bleeding!

Good luck jenjen for Friday!!!!


----------



## Elle72

Wow Tommi that is FAB news!!!!


----------



## Tommi

Jenjen... they're going to slice me??


----------



## Elle72

Tommi said:


> Jenjen... they're going to slice me??


----------



## jenjen1

No, the follicles are sliced to make sure they don't miss any eggs in them!


----------



## Tommi

I still can't quite get my head around it    Thank goodness I'll be asleep!


----------



## jenjen1

Are either of u taking time off from work at this time? I think I'm going to do acupuncture before and after implantation. There's a place I found online that specializes in IVF acupuncture. Has anyone else tried this or heard anything? I just want to know I'm doing everything I can 

Jen xx


----------



## Rose39

JenJen - it's quite common to have acupuncture before and after embryo transfer - several acu clinics do a protocol that they say supports IVF (I had it with all my UK cycles then stopped when I went abroad) - it if helps you to relax and nothing more then that is still a good thing as embryo transfers are always pretty stressful! Good luck!
Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Jenjen - I've been having acupuncture regularly since last November. I find it really relaxing. The woman I go to specialises in fertility (she's Zita West affiliated) and she has got me through a pretty rough six months or so! For my last 2 IUIs I had a session just before and just after and I'll do the same this time. 

Re work, I work from home outside semester time so I'll just have a fairly relaxed time. I have loads of reading to get done and I need to complete a chapter of my PhD so I'll potter on with that. I have cancelled the meetings I had booked in those few weeks so I won't have to rush around catching trains etc. I plan laugh my way through comedy DVDs!  

I definitely recommend acupuncture. And it's half price if you have Simply health cover!

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Thanks for the advice. It's a no brainier then. I agree about anything that helps you relax is important. I don't have health cover and the place I found is £50 per session which sounds pricey but they do specialize in IVF acu. It's called Helix and it's not far from me in Victoria. I don't want to be rushing around on Friday. I'll probably book a minicab to drive me that morning, then go home and watch DVDs for the next 10 days

Jen xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi JenJen, 
I am having acupuncture aswell, have been doing it for a month or so, will have it friday hopefully everything goes further and then saturday after implantation fingers crossed it goes on   
Re time off I am taking off tomorrow and Friday.

   for you my dear


----------



## Tommi

Your plans so perfect Jenjen and Elle! 

Can you recommend any good DVDs? I think I'm going to do a few hours of work in the mornings, have a walk and then relax for the rest of the day. (Need to give myself some structure!) I adore Fred Astaire films so I'll be watching some of those. I've just ordered Brief Encounter from Amazon too   But I'd like some very funny ones too - no tearjerkers! 

Txx


----------



## Elle72

No clue my dear, I cannot think straight tonight, I am just  for some good news tomorrow...I need to bang my head against the wall to sleep!!!


----------



## Tommi

You could always watch a rerun of the Spain v Portugal game! 
Come on eggs... do your thing with the lads  
Txx


----------



## Tommi

Elle - here are some positive vibes for this morning!

                

Hope all's good with you Jenjen.

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Oh my goodness - just spent half an hour tackling the science kit that is cetrotide    How on earth do you get every air bubble out with losing half the drug??    And please tell me that I haven't done myself any harm if I've injected a bubble or two!    
I know most of the drug (if not all) was injected as it's itching like crazy!
Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi did u shake the cetrotide?x


----------



## Tommi

No I didn't - should I have? I just let the drug dissolve    I think the air gets in when I draw the liquid out of the little bottle. I tried to get every last drop out  
Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Well then you should be fine. I just twirled it so the powder dissolved then sucked it back up, changed needles, squirted out a tiny bit of liquid which gets rid of any air bubbles. Don't worry. It is a science kit isnt it!

I am just waiting impatiently to hear from the embryologist to see if my embies were working hard as I hope. I will ring them n half an hour if I don't get a call. Today I'm going to be rushing about getting all the stuff I need on the 2ww so I don't have to deal with much shopping etc. hopefully tomorrow I will be PUPO!

How is Elle doing this morning. Lots of baby dust! Hope it's good news! 

Jenxxx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Girls, not so good news.
I just had a call from the clinic.
One did not fertilize and the other one they are not sure, it does not look good either , they will re check tomorrow morning and see.
I am hopeless really


----------



## jenjen1

Oh Elle I am so sorry. Don't give up. Last year they were about to throw away 2 eggs/embryos when suddenly they discovered they were viable so froze them. Was there only 2? Sorry I forgot xx


----------



## Elle72

there were 2 eggs, one did not fertilize 100%.
so there is only 1 left but she said it is not promising at all


----------



## Tommi

Oh Elle   I really hope that things turn around today and tomorrow brings good news  
What a rollercoaster. There are so many potential hurdles along the way.
I have everything crossed for you!    

Jenjen - thanks for the reassurance   I hope you have a good day    

Txx


----------



## Elle72

I really feel I should put myself in the move on mood for this one. I think I will plan my holidays.
If there will be good news which I don't think there will be, it will be a plus.
But for now it's time to grieve I think and to put myself together. 

Next time ( not sure where to find the money!) no one will know  so they will not stress me at all.


----------



## Rose39

Elle - fingers crossed for better news on the embie - things can turn around. What amount of stims did they put you on for this cycle hun (gonal F/ menopur etc) and what is your FSH/AMH? Am just wondering whether the level of stimms was high enough for you.... sometimes the first round of IVF, if it doesn't work (which hopefully it will do) is a really good learning experience for the clinic so they can get a better gauge of the drug dose that will work for you in the 2nd cycle. 
Rose xx


----------



## jenjen1

Elle, I know it's difficult but try to hang in there. As you can see from my signature, this year has been a nightmare for me and just 2 months ago I had a stitch placed in my cervix. It's been a long and painful recovery and I'm only starting the journey again. 

Just spoke to my embryologist who has booked me in for transfer tomorrow at 1. My doctor won't be able to do it; some stranger will. I've booked acupuncture before and after. They'll let the 4th go on to blast then freeze it to join the other 2 in the freezer.

Elle I do understand, money is a serious problem. I'm worrying too that this will not work out but that's not going to do my embryos any good (hence booking in acupuncture). 

Keep us posted about the last embryo, lots of baby dust!!
Jen xxx


----------



## Tommi

Jenjen - delighted you've got a plan! I really hope transfer goes beautifully!    

Elle    

Gosh folks, what an emotional week! Now I'm on cetrotide am I allowed a little cry??!

Txx


----------



## Elle72

JenJen        
for tomorrow!!!!

Rose 69, I have been with synarel and gonal F 375 iu per day. 10 days stimms i had 6 follicles on day 7 and only 3 left, maybe they should have increased the dose at day 7??

Anyway my amh is low as basically was 2.95 last time i checked could be lower today!

Tommi let's cry together but hang in there!!!!
lots' of     for you too!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi, Elle ((((( )))))


----------



## Rose39

Elle - there are 2 schools of thought with IVF currently with poor responders/ low AMH - high doses of Gonal F/Puregon/Menopur (stimms drugs - I was on a total of 450mg of Puregon/Menopur in my latter own egg cycles and some ladies are on higher) to maximise the number of eggs produced, or low stimms protocols to produce a few high quality eggs - it might be worthwhile doing a bit of research into protocols? There is also a specific discussion thread on this site for ladies with low AMH that it might be worth posting on if you haven't already? But hopefully you will have a developing embie tomorrow and it will all be fine!       
Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

elle it is hard if you are robbed of a transfer this happened to me on my 2nd cycle I produced 5 and there were none to put back. I then did go on to produce 5 and 4 on subsequent cycles at higher doses (600 Puregon). 
I also had a friend who only had one egg retrieved, fertilised and he is now 3 yrs old- don't give up hope you have to believe in it. and good luck.

I presume that your embryologist and Dr did counsel you on your realistic expectations at 40 before the cycled (don't forget fertility ages and decline is from 35 onwards so we are all old ladies!) there are also certain clinics who are very skilled in dealing with older women and IVF e.g. Lister, as one size doesn't fit all when we are older.
Good Luck for your little one in the lab
L


----------



## suitcase of dreams

big    to everyone struggling with the ups and downs of IVF at the moment

  hope you get one to put back elle

hope all goes smoothly for tommi and jen

good luck all!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elle72

JJ and Suity, thank you for your words girls  I have already contacted Lister this afternoon in a moment of desperation!
I of course have been told of my little possibilities but yes I admit would have preferred to have  ET than not having ET at all  there is no difference I know but it would have given me more hope for future outcomes.
Good luck Jen Jen for tomorrow! xxxx
Good luck tommi as well for your follies to grow nicely 
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

elle I think the worst thing is not getting to ET, like you say I would rather go through the 2ww and get a bfn as at least you feel that you have been through the whole process and given it your best shot. I felt robbed whenever I never got to ET.
Here's hoping that you have good news in the am
l X


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies for your thoughts and wishes! 

Elle - I have everything crossed for today      (Sorry I disappeared yesterday - had a deadline but will answer your q when I get back from scan.) A whole loads of positive vibes coming your way! 

Jenjen - such a special day for you and I hope it goes perfectly     

I'm off for my scan now - looking forward to seeing what's going on!

Txx


----------



## Elle72

JenJen     

As for me no good news I am afraid, basically it did not change, it's not moving, is exactly as yesterday. Embryologist said they will monitor it today aswell but gave me no hope at all, after this stage in his experience no positive outcome out of it.

He said he was very disappointed and quite confident everything looked promising, and could not explain why it went this way. eggs were mature and they are still live in the culture, sperm was good, injection went well. He said only thing he could think of was egg quality but it wasn't obviously seen from there.

Well all that said, luckily I wasn't holding any hope for today so I am ok, bought another giant piece of cake and I think I will have to ponder what to do next.

How much time does the body need to recover from one cycle to another one?

I will go on holiday first anyway  will stick to this thread to see how the other girls are doing of course!!!!


----------



## jenjen1

Good luck with your scan today Tommi! Hope you have good lining and lots of juicy follies!

Elle, I am so sorry this cycle didn't work for you but I agree with the girls, on your first round it is a little trickier to get the meds just right. They are worried about hyper stimulating you. Are you with the right team? I think you said you were with the lister so you are. My doc specializes in older women. I'm one of his youngest! The not so good news is that after IVF they want your ovaries to settle and rest so they recommend waiting a period or 2 before trying again. For FET it's a little different as you aren't using them. Have a holiday and regroup and try again. You were nearly there! Keep hoping!

Lots of love and hugs, 
Jen xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Jen, 

I am( was) in cambridge with this cycle. I don't think they were cautious about overstimulation as my AMH is 2.95!! or maybe now even lower...I simply think it was bad luck and probably they are not that good with older women. I will go to Lister next but thinking also about DE, anyway will book a consult with them and see what they suggest!

Good luck with you Jen Jen today!!!       

Tommi good luck with your scan dear!!!!!


----------



## GIAToo

Elle - so sorry it didn't work for you this time...I hope the Lister can get a positive result for you
 
Gia Too xxx


----------



## jenjen1

It is also quite a difficult day as today was meant to be my due day. On my way to acupuncture. I must try to relax. Thanks girls for the good wishes. It means a lot xx


----------



## Elle72

Thanks Giaato, 
now thinking on how to save some money for the next round wich I am determined to do.
My clinic used only one vial of the imported sperm so I have at least that one to go... I will def get some more but at least I feel I have something 

Jen Jen my sweet, relax and don't think about coincidences, I can immagine it is very hard what you had experienced, actually I cannot even immagine. Easier to say I know but really focus on the present moment now. I send you a big hug      you are in my prayers


----------



## Elle72

Off to the A&E as I think I have an infection internally where the needle was inserted, I can't walk, how lovely  I told them I wanted antibiotics before and after, why are they so cautious about it??  I am very mad...


----------



## Tommi

Elle - really sorry to read your news    I very much admire how you are coping with it and really hope that a good holiday helps to restore you    I also hope that the clinic has some positive steps for you to take next. As the others have said, the first time with IVF can be a learning process. I was pleased I had a medicated IUI in Feb as that gave them an idea of how my body dealt with the gonal f. I feel very hopeful for you although fully understand how it must feel right now   

I hope you got treated well at A&E. Is it an infection? I hope you feel much better v soon!   Let us know how you get on.

Jenjen - lots of thoughts for you today    Such a mixed day but I hope your embies are now on board and the acupuncture has relaxed you! Have a wonderful, chilled out weekend!

My scan went well, despite me being very late after getting caught up in traffic jam from hell. Lining is thickening up nicely and my 15 follies are now 18 although the nurse thinks there's a cluster of about 6 small ones that probably won't be ready. So there should be around 10-12 on EC day so I hope I get some eggs from those. Nothing is certain though. But is is all moving in the right direction, thank goodness. Next scan on Monday and EC is probably on Wednesday. 

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Well I am officially PUPO!
Acupuncture put me in a terrible mood. I felt uncomfortable and awkward. Just couldn't relax and then found it difficult to get to the clinic so after the transfer I cancelled the next session as I couldn't face it.

I now have 3 embies on board. 2x 1-2 grade and a 2 grade. Apparently that's pretty good but as we all know it comes down to luck. I'm going to stay home bound for the next 11 days, apart from going across the st to get food.

Elle, just a thought but you should be entitled to some sort of refund as you didn't get implantation so that would have saved the doctor's time at least. That should go some way to paying for your holiday. Choose somewhere hot and sandy beaches. Have you bought fifty shades trilogy books yet? It's definitely worth a read. 

Tommi, sounds like you've responded well. Hopefully you'll have lots of good eggs in there. 
take care
Jen xx


----------



## Elle72

Well done JenJen!!! Good luck with being Pupo  did not read the thrilogy yet I might give it a go.
As per refund they do specify after EC there is no refund, just a free consultation...

Tommi good girl!!! Fingers crossed for you EC next wednesday! Did they tell you how big the follies are?

I of course lost time at the hospital, they said it is all normal, but I know it is not! I can't walk and that is not normal to me at all...

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Can I clarify if after EC they are no suitable eggs to transfer they don't charge for this do they? x


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi great news.
Jenjen congratulations now work at keeping sane during the 2WW. x


----------



## Rose39

Elle - so sorry that you didn't get to transfer. Glad to hear that you are looking at some next steps, I thought you might find this link useful - Agate (who sometimes posts on the singlies board) has put together this very comprehensive FAQ on learning from your negative cycle. Some ladies find that it helps if you can go into your follow up consultation with some structured questions so you can gain some insights for next time. Here's the link:http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0
Take care hun - and hope you feel better soon.
Rose xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Fraggles, if after EC treatment is unsuccesfull in any way, you get charged. If you do not make it to EC then it is cancelled and refunded. I also got my cycle convertet from IVF to ICSI did not pay icsi yet and hoping they won't ask for it, I am not going to remind them really...or should I? In the end ICSI failed completely. Not sure anyway, will just pay if they ask!

Rose, thank you for your words and the link, will def read it carefully!!

Thanks you all girls you are great xxx


----------



## Sima

Elle    I'm so sorry this cycle did not turn out the way you had hoped it would.  I am so sad for you.  Take heart and have a nice holiday to regroup.  It is easy to have a quick knee jerk reaction sometimes but it is also good to give yourself some time to recover from all the rigor of IVF.  I've heard that clinics like to have one/two bleeds before going for another cycle.  

JenJen - congratulations on being PUPO.  I wish you all the best for the 2ww.  It must have been a very mixed day emotionally for you.     

Tommi - good news about the scan.  Fingers crossed for Monday and EC next week    .  As you said it is all moving in the right direction.


----------



## Baai

Elle, I'm sorry to hear that it didn't work out. It's good that you have a holiday to look forward to so you have time to think about your options.


----------



## Tommi

Lovely news Jenjen! Enjoy being pupo and have a very relaxing time    Sorry to hear the acupuncture wasn't a success. You did the right thing in cancelling if it wasn't doing it for you. I have everything crossed for you now!      

Sorry to hear you're in pain Elle - not good at all. Have you phoned your clinic? I hope you're feeling better now  I didn't notice how big the follies were but she showed me the graph she's been plotting them on and they are plodding their way up to the 15mm line.

I have a quick question... I had some highlights done a few weeks ago and the hairdresser wants to tone a few of them down so I'm having a bit of a colour correction tomorrow. Is that OK treatment wise? I read that highlights are OK as they don't actually touch the scalp so you don't absorb anything that shouldn't be absorbed. But just wanted to check  

Have good evenings, all   I'm going to watch Happy Feet 2 on DVD  

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Sima


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, As far as I know highlights are fine throughout your pregnancy as you're quite right they don't touch your scalp. Enjoy the film!

Elle, hope you feel better soon

Jen xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Jen! The film was lovely - so cute!


----------



## Elle72

Thank you Sima and Baai 

I am feeling better tonight although I admit I am taking antibiotics I have at home, even if doctor said it is not needed. I get them easily in Italy and my gynec there told me better to be safe. I had a nasty infection once and don't want to have anything like that ever again!

Tommi as Jen said highlights are safe don't worry 

xxxlove girls


----------



## Elle72

OH MY GOD 
it started to divide!!!
This morning after 3 days there were 2 cells!

I am not holding any hopes really but how strange is that
Any experience on such late fertilization?

embryologist told me it will mostly stop to divide, but they will keep on eye on it still.

I am shocked!

And I have booked all my flights and holidays

In a way I am just happy it did fertilize in the end...


----------



## Tommi

Elle how curious! I didn't know that could happen! It seems that really anything can happen with this fertility journey can't it?!  

Good for you booking your flights and holiday.  

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

That happened to me last year with 2 of my embies. I can't remember after how many days but it must have been a few as they were about to thrown them out when the embryologist saw they were dividing. Don't get your hopes up but you never know! Keep us posted. Here's hoping they keep on going! 

Jen xx


----------



## Elle72

Tommi, neither did I!
I did not even answer the phone this morning as I thought it was bad news anyway, so they called me back at lunch time!

JenJen they will check it again on Monday and see, if it has moved then I guess all scenarios will be open 

I have temperature again this afternoon so all my good plans are gone now, will stay again at home watching tele, HOW BORING!

Cmon Jelly move now!


----------



## ris

Hey sandy, just saw one of your posts and noticed you are under Mr Nardo in Manchester. He's been my consultant for the last 18 months.  He's great - Very knowledgable and understanding.  How's your first cycle going?  Good luck with everything xx


----------



## Sandyc

Hi ris, yes dr nardo is lovely & so supportive. Im on day 3 of my ivf drugs, no side effects yet, jst v sore at injection site & i stillgt so uptight doin them! My 1st scan to check griwth of follies is fri 6th, im dreading it! Ows yr treament goin? Ru frm manchester? Take care, sandy xxx


----------



## Elle72

Tommi good luck with your scan today!!!!      

JenJen hope you are felling good and positive today!   

Welcome to the new girls!

As for me I am waiting for tha phone to ring...you know what? This so far it has been the hardest part for me, to wait for the stupid phone call.
Is it a bad sign it hasn't rung so far? It is already 9.30.
I know I am hopeless with my little 2cell late developer on day 3 but I still want to know!!! 
Please ring


----------



## jenjen1

Good morning girls. I just rang my clinic and the embryologist told me my 4th grade 2 embryo got to morula stage but didn't make it to blastocysts so they can't freeze it. 

Elle, why don't you ring them? At least the wait will be over. Really Hope it's good news! Take care

Tommi, how are you doing?

Jen xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Jen, 
I did ring them but embryologist was busy with EC.... 
Ok take it easy but this is way to easy...I want to know, I told the clinic to ring me back at 11 as I had a call before that.
I have lost my hope now and really feeling very nervous.
Penny got back to me and told me I can see her next saturdat so I am just waiting for this phone call to book the flight. ...


----------



## jenjen1

Elle, I'm sorry you're so anxious. But don't give up hope. That's what keeps us going. Believe me I had a very difficult night which is not doing me any good but I can't find ways to relax and nights are so hard when you are alone in your thoughts

Hope you hear soon,

Lots of hugs, Jen xxx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Jen, try to relax as much as possible my dear.

I just had my phone call and day 5 my embryo was a 3 cell...so they say it is not good and they are going to discard it today 

Ok I knew it already....still it could have just stopped on saturday so at least it was finally over.

Now waiting to decide what to do and gosh flights to greece are super expensive during summertime...


----------



## jenjen1

Oh Elle, I'm so sorry. Are you planning Tx in Greece or a holiday?x


----------



## Elle72

I am plannin TX, want to talk to Penny and Lister and see what options they suggest.
If I produce so little eggs I think I want to explore a low stimms or natural IVF.

Not sure really so would like to talk to someone who might be able to advise me.

Well at least this is over and I can start to put pieces back together as well as money!


----------



## Tommi

Elle - really sorry it wasn't to be this cycle   It's great that you're talking to Penny. I was really impressed with her when i was in touch with her earlier this year. I'm sure she will have some ideas for you and you now have a lot more info after this cycle. Good luck! 

Jen - sorry to hear you've had a tough night. This really isn't easy is it?! Sending you lots of relaxation vibes. I hope today and tonight are better.  

Hi Sandy and ris! Giood luck for the scan Sandy    

My scan was fine this morning - apparently I'm fully cooked! So EC is at 8am on Weds. That will be interesting getting there in time! Takes about 2 hours from home  

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi that's really great news but may I make a suggestion as I believe it's your first IVF? Depending on where you are having the egg collection I really would arrange somewhere to stay after as you are sort out of it. I didn't have anyone come with me but you really should have someone to take care of you if possible or arrange cars. My pain has just gone after 5 days! It was the same last time. You may not be in pain straight after but you should be on pain killers so really won't be in a position to get yourself anywhere. Is there anyway they can change the time of egg collection? They usually book a few one after the other so maybe you can ask them? Get ready for your trigger shot tonight! 

Jen xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Jen! My mum is taking me so I won't have to worry about transport or anything. She'll stay with me afterwards too. In a way it's better that it's so early as we will at least miss most of the rush hour traffic which can be hellish on the M27. They told me to take paracetamol with me. I'm hoping that afterwards I'll feel OK to sit in the car and will then be able to go straight to bed when I get home. Trigger tonight at 8.30! Thank goodness no more cetrotide science kits (for now at least... I hope never again!). Thanks for your advice Jen - I really appreciate it  

Txx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

glad your mum is going with you tommi but just to say it affects everyone differently...most of my ECs I was perfectly fine to hop on a tram/train/tube or whatever and head home by myself and pretty much business as usual straight away   

did have one more painful one, but even then was fine to get myself home although I did then spend a day or two in bed recovering

GOOD LUCK   
Suitcase
x


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, I guess it all depends which drug they administer. I think they give me one similar to propanol (what some call milk of amnesia) which knocks me out completely so I am not aware what is going on at all til they tell me after and am groggy when I come out of it. Some I suppose get local anesthetic and recover quickly. Good that you have your mum though xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, I as well was happy to have someone to take me home, but only because it was a two hour journey, otherwise I would have been ok with a cab aswell!
Well done with your follies!!!!
xxx


----------



## Baai

Elle, I was hoping you'd have gotten better news today. It must be extra frustrating because you'd gotten some new hope, only to have it squashed again. 


The more I read on this forum, the more I realize how extremely lucky I am. I'm Belgian, 6 IVF cycles are covered by my health insurance. They don't distinguish between singles or couples, everyone who needs it for medical reason, has a right to 6 cycles. I do pay for the donor sperm and the doctor visits (though partly covered by insurance as well), but that's about it. 

Most hospitals do subject singles to a selection procedure (basically a couple of chats with a psychologist) to be allowed to start any kind of assisted fertility treatment (DIUI or DIVF).


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Suity, Elle and Jen! I'm looking forward it, and I'm sure my ovaries are! Apparently they are now right next to each other  

Baai - that sounds great to me! I couldn't get any of my treatments at all on the NHS - not even a blood test! It is outrageously expensive in the UK. Glad to hear it's not like that for you.

Txx


----------



## upsydaisy

Just dropping in to wish Tommi good luck for tomorrow    .  IVF is stressful enough without factoring in the M27    My mum does that journey in reverse at the same time on a Monday morning and the traffic is much much better at that time so you should be fine.  It seems so long ago that we met up.  
Wishing you all the luck in the world


love Upsy and Exxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Upsy and E! It was too long ago that we met... time for some more carrot cake?! That's good to hear about the traffic. I suspect we might be too early but I'd rather that than too late!
Thanks for dropping by!  
Txx

PS E is soooo beautiful! And grown up!


----------



## Elle72

Baai, really? That is amazing, I suppose there is an age limit? Otherwise seriously considering bruxelles as my new home, I was just about to accept a job there, I wish I had known


----------



## worldtraveller

Hi, I am also living in Belgium. The health insurance will fund up to 6 IVF cycles but this is only valid until your 43rd birthday. This is much better than many other countries and a relatively late cut off point. Good luck.


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi thinking of you and wishing you lots of good luck. xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Fraggles!


----------



## Fraggles

Just one thing Tommi I am getting a little concerned because my brownies haven't turned up yet or does the baking commence after tomorrow?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Elle sorry that you have been tormented - re Serum  don't forget Penny and Serum close for the month of August.  Have you explored Create in London for natural IVF, when I was exploring it I went there and saw Dr Jaya at the Lister ( a lovely lady) and CRGH.
L x


----------



## Tommi

So sorry Fraggles! I'm going to disappoint you even more now because I have given up chocolate for this cycle so there isn't any in the house at all! How about some coffee and walnut cake instead??! 
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Tommi and Fraggles stop talking about cakes pleeeaaase! I went back to the gym today hope to get rid of my extra 5 kilos on!!
Tommi you had your trigger tonight? How exciting  xxxxx

JJ thanks for the tips! I will check Create as well! I am planning to go to Lister for a consult ( if they manage to book the appointment I have give them my data 3 times now!)
I have written to Penny, but now flights are crazy prices, so will wait september to talk to her. In the meantime hope I will clear my mind re donor eggs. I wish I could make the decision easily, if I had a partner I would do it without doubts but like this I feel a bit strange about it. I am thinking about it a lot, due to all my endo problems it would probably be best decision overall.

Goodnight girls!!


----------



## Baai

Elle, I believe there is an age limit (42 or 43, not sure). There's also a limit on the number of embryos they'll transfer, depending on the age of the woman and number of attempts. 

Good luck today, Tommi.


----------



## Tommi

Elle - the energy spent in enjoying a slice of cake is far more than the calories. Think of it as calorie neutral    (Maybe that's where I've been going wrong??!)

Thanks Baai!

So, did the trigger last night and now I'm worried that the follies have all popped      I hope there are some left for tomorrow!

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Tommi, don't worry I promise they did not pop out!!!

It take 36 hours to be ready to pop!!

lots of luck my dear!!!


----------



## Tommi

Phew!  
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Tommi lots of       
for you tomorrow!!!

I will be thinking of you


----------



## jenjen1

Good luck for egg collection tomorrow Tommi! Keep us posted!

Jen xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Jen and Elle!  
Just having a tidy up so it's nice for when I get back tomorrow. I'm having the day off and plan to watch some DVDs and generally do not much at all!
Txx


----------



## jojo74

Good luck tomorrow Tommi! Luckily the weather is pants so you can lounge around and take it easy without feeling guilty

xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Jojo! I'm quite looking forward a few lazy days. 
Txx


----------



## kafryn99

Hi ladies - It's been a while (again - sorry!)  Elle, I popped back into here to see how you were doing.  I'm so very sorry it didn't work out for you - it breaks my heart, actually.  I just read about 8 pages of thread, got a little teary-eyed for you, then excited, then my heart fell again.  But the good news is this is just your first cycle, right?  So you are certainly not out of the game!  I'm interested in hearing more about your donor egg consideration.  I'm sure I would do it, also because I have considered adoption as well, so I know I'm more interested in having a child than it being genetically mine.  And we don't even flinch about using donor sperm!  I don't mean to sway you - it is definitely a decision that takes a lot of consideration, and I would be interested in hearing more about your thought process on it.  

Wow, Baii - that's amazing that Belgium provides that!  I'm American and we're completely in the stone ages on women's health.

Tommi - good luck today!!  I hope everything goes smoothly and painlessly and you get a bumper crop of eggies!

Jenjen - sorry to offer you late congratulations on being PUPO, but Congratulations!!  How are you feeling?

AFM, I'm still living in total fear of miscarriage.  I'm still having lots of AF cramps and no other pregnancy symptoms, but my mum said she never had any morning sickness at all and didn't even know she was pregnant until 3.5 months into it (she was 38 and had really irregular periods).  I have also read that the progesterone pessaries can cause AF cramps so I'm trying not to worry, but how can I not?  I have an ultrasound this afternoon to see if they can see how many embryos have implanted - it's still early, though.  Elle, I agree, the waiting is the worst!


----------



## Elle72

Hi Kafryn, thanks. It has been a rollercoaster but I see so many strong women here that have lived the same and much more and they all keep on going that I say to myself I cannot be sad for more than a week.
I really wish some of the consult booked will tell me more about donor eggs and make me feel more into that option. I would not tell the child mainly because in Italy the cultural difference on these topics is so wide, it is not even legal for married couples so since planning to move back there I don't want any kind of stress for my baby or hopefully babies plural!

Anyway one step at a time  

I immagine how you feel, being in constant fear, I would be the same. Our decision is so precious  and  so deep, that I think it is normal to experience these feelings.

Having said that only thing we can do is live present moments otherwise the anxiety wins over us!
I wish you lots of luck for your scan xxxxx     keep us posted!!!


----------



## cocobella

Hi everyone 
Would love to join you all on this thread. I am 34, single and egg sharing at the Lister. Just started DR today and really excited. Obviously have all the usual worries but think because I have thought about it or so long am feeling quite calm and positive about it all. My family are really supportive but I think some of my friends think I am a bit mad for even considering this on my own and have been slightly critical and very negative. Got a few supportive ones too though   Would be great to be in touch with people who have actually done it, or are doing it on their own.


----------



## Tommi

Kafryn - thank you! I hope the scan went well. Can't wait to hear your news!

EC went well - 11 eggs! I slept through it. It was quite uncomfortable at first and I heard them say "one egg" and the next thing I remember is being woken up on the ward! I think they must have cranked up the drugs! I was very well looked after. Wasn't quite ready for the painkilling suppositories though    You didn't tell me about those, girls! 

Just about to watch a film now. Having a lazy afternoon!

Txx

Cocobella... welcome! xx


----------



## Elle72

Tommi, well done girl!!!! 

 I did not have same painkillers, mine were just normal paracetamol tablets, sorry my dear 

Have a rest now


----------



## Elle72

Cocobella welcome!!!


----------



## Fraggles

FabUlous Tommi congratulations so now hopefully they are getting jiggy. xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

tommi that is fantastic news x


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, that's great news! Hopefully all will fertilize! They should ring you tomorrow. Sorry for not warning you about the suppository painkillers but it's a small price to pay for pain relief. My pain lasted for 5 days but that's just me. Let us know tomorrow how many fertilize. 

Take care Jen xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies! I keep visualising them doing their thing tonight! They will have been ICSIed by now   

Haven't had any after pain yet - just a bit uncomfortable. But seeing as I'm not doing anything at all I can cope with that. 

Back to the sofa...

Txx


----------



## upsydaisy

Wow Tommi! you've got enough for a football team there   Hope there's more good news tomorrow  
Upsyxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

great news tommi   
hope you get more good news tomorrow   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Upsy and Suity! I've just had the call... of the 11 eggs, 1 was abnormal/dying, 3 were too immature for ICSI so that left 7. They ICSIed them and all 7 fertilised normally! I'm over the moon but realise this is still very early days. Transfer planned for Saturday but if they think they can go until Monday they will let me know. 

Think I'll have some breakfast now! Couldn't eat before the call!

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Tommi, 
that is great news, 7 is a very good number!!! I was refreshing every 5 mins to see    
Enjoy your brekfast now you deserve it!!!!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Elle    There's a PM on the way  

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Well done Tommi! Looking good so far. Keep us posted. How many do you plan to put back?

Jen xx


----------



## silverbird

Hi everyone sorry I've not been on this thread for a while but not much going on for me.

Tommi: great no of embies, good luck.

JenJen and Elle: good luck for your treatment

Kyran: hope you feel better about it soon.

I just wanted to pop in and get people's thoughts on intralipids.  Is this worth trying for my second cycle.  I don't mind paying if it will increase my chances.


----------



## Violet66

Silverbird - intrallipids won't increase your chances if you don't have known immune issues. 
I've had them and I wouldn't put myself through it if there wasn't any real reason


----------



## indekiwi

Yay Tommi - got my fingers crossed for you.     


Kafryn, haven't been in your situation, but it must have come as a real shock.   Once you have time to come to terms with the news, you will have a chance to plan your next moves.  In the mean time, there are so many singles that have had twins now and I'm sure one or two of them will post or PM you soon.  


Silverbird, as Violet says, unless you have immune issues it doesn't seem likely it will make any difference to have intrallipids.  


A-Mx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

I have moved Kafryn's post to the bumps thread  

Sharry xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Girls, 
Tommi how are you today?   

Jen Jen I hope you are not stressing too much at this stage   

Silver, I wouldn't as well have any treatment which is not needed but I hope you have been pointed to the right direction by your dr, he should be the one you trust who can tell you if you would benefit from intralipids 

I went to Create yesterday for a consultation, I did not do any scan at this stage mainly because I wanted to have first impressions on the clinic.

I wasn't that impressed, I mean I think I agree with the Natural and Low stimm approach for women  with low response but again I felt a bit like a number and the chat was very  quick for the cost.

Ok I did not do the scan so the answers could not be so personalized, but mainly I wanted someone who could talk me through decisions like still trying with own eggs, or is it time to consider DE, this part of the chat was very superficial.

I don't know why but I have zero confidence in my body to produce something good, and to back me up, as it never did and it has always betrayed me and influenced also my personal life.
Not sure if I should trust my gut feeling with zero optimism or try to be more optimistic and try again with OE.

Anwyay have a phone consultation with Penny next week and a consultation with Lister the week after, although I feel maybe I will not go there at all, I need at least a package to face future failures with less stress, because I am facing the fact that the biggest stress now is how many times can I try withouth ending broke?  

Have a good day!


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

Elle - Sorry your consultation was a bit of a disappointment. Not what you need at all. Can't help thinking you'll be a lot happier after speaking to Penny. I was really impressed with the communication I had with her and she is still an option in my mind if I don't have any luck here (although I am very happy at my clinic). I definitely won't go to a different UK clinic. I really hope you get a good feeling from Penny and feel really positive and confident about the next steps. It's doubly hard when you have experienced physical difficulties   and you're getting over the disappointment of a recent cycle. Penny will sort you out!    

I'm much better today thanks - spent most of yesterday drifting in and out of sleep and not doing much at all but I feel so much more awake today. And very excited about tomorrow (or Monday)! I rang the clinic to see how the little cells are doing    but they were busy and will call back.

Inde and Upsy - thanks! I'm still feeling hopeful!

Jenjen - Thanks! My clinic is very pro single embie transfer but they said they will consider 2 for me. So it will be either 1 or 2. I want 2.

Silverbird - Thanks! I don't really know much about intralipids but the advice I've had is to have as little treatment as possible so unless it is essential, don't have it. That said, I haven't looked into it at all at this stage...

Hope you all have a lovely day. Pouring with rain here   

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, sorry but just read your comment about your clinic being pro single embryo transfer. How can that be for over 40s? I'm surprised, that's all. Have you thought about 3 or is that too scary for you? I'm not worried about my 3. Just want it to work so badly. I have 4 days to go before testing and am still anxious.

Elle, sorry for your disappointed consultation. The lister should help ( I would have gone there if I hadn't gone to mine). You really need a consultant who understands you and your situation and you feel you can trust completely. 

Thanks to everyone else for good wishes,

Staying hopeful,

Jen xxx


----------



## Tommi

Jen - I'm surprised too but I have negotiated with them to let me have 2 (unless they are super top quality). I will talk to the embryologist today... 

I have everything crossed for you for test day!        

Txx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

silverbird - I would echo what others have said, no point in IL unless you have immune issues or reason to believe you have
and even then, first line of treatment is usually steroids/aspirin rather than IL...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sandyc

Hi girls, sounds likeyour all makin gud progress. Im on day 7 of my ivf drugs & ad my first scan today & thy fnd 3 follies btwn 14mm & 16mm  , unfortunatwly my gynae also fnd a 1.75 cm polyps on my uterus wish needs ti b removed b4 an embryo can safely b transfferd!   so my treatment is a bit delayed bt im still hopin ti go thru egg retreival at crm london nxt week. As anyone else ad expp of this clinic? Take care, sandy xxxx


----------



## jenjen1

Hi sandy. Ys, I just had egg collection and transfer at CRM London. I've been going to them for over a year. I think their embryologists are really good there. Who is your doctor? Hope your treatment goes well.

Jen xx


----------



## indekiwi

Sandi, Jen, I went to CRM London too - but on the DE programme.  The results are aged 2 and nearly 4 months.  I can't speak highly enough of the clinic (somewhat biased of course   ) and I agree with Jen - the embryologists are fantastic.  


Good luck ladies!


A-Mx


----------



## Violet66

I had a consultation there for donor egg IVF - I liked the clinic and the doctors but I did think they were v expensive - more than double what I pay abroad so I didn't go with them - but if I did use a Uk clinic they would be my first choice


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I was happy enough with my DE cycle at CRM, Dr and embryologist  were gd,  but the nursing side was in a bit of  a disarray at that time. my cycle there was cheaper than DE in Spain.
Good Luck with your choices


----------



## Violet66

Really JJ? I was looking at about £12k with donor egg/donor sperm


----------



## Elle72

Morning girls, 
I told this morning my mother about the whole thing, she supports me whatever decision!
She also was very calm and not too optmimistic meaning she understands the difficulties of the whole thing  
So now she will back me up!


----------



## Tommi

That's great news Elle! So good to have family support  

Well my embryos are still doing well so they have decided to leave them until Monday for transfer. Hopefully they will be blasts by then. So excited! 

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Wonderful Tommi!!!!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Elle!    I am so excited! I    all is well on Monday.

Ladies - the embryologist has "strongly advised" me to have two blasts transferred on Monday (assuming they make it to Monday). Does that sound good to you? I'm pleased I haven't got to ask them for two but have just googled and found this:

"Where more than one good quality blastocyst is available for transfer on day 5 or 6 of culture, the case for single blastocyst transfer is overwhelming."

I still want two! Is that wise?!

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, 
If I had to choose between 1 and 2 I would definitely go for 2, without any doubt


----------



## jenjen1

It's a very personal choice. If you search, you will find the page on FF on whether you should go for 2 or 3. You can only send it to someone if you have their email address though. 

AFM, it was and is a question of 2 or 3. Last time I put back 3 and got a BFP and twice before put back 2 and got bfn. It's a personal choice as long as you are aware of the risk of multiples. 

Don't know why they (the article) would recommend putting 1 back in over 40s but you may be super fertile. Who knows?

Good luck and just be comfortable with your decision

Jen xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi,
I think Jen is right, you have to feel confortable with your choice and take into account all possibilities and feel confortable with all those possibilities.
Fingers crossed for you for Monday xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies - I am happy with two. It's amazing when you start to look into this issue how strong the pressure for single transfer is. It seems a little crazy to me.

Jen - this is my 4th treatment... probably proof I'm not super fertile! But here's hoping!

Txx


----------



## Matilda7

Hi Tommi,

I had 2 blastocysts put back and was told that, if I got pregnant, the chance of twins was 40%.  Not sure if it would be the same for you as I'm not sure what other factors are involved that made the consultant give me those odds.  Good luck!! x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Matilda. I haven't been given any odds by this clinic which I'm pleased about. I hated it when my last clinic was so negative about my chances. Kind of becomes a self-fulfiling prophecy when they say it so many times!

How's your pregnancy going?  

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

OMG £12k for a cycle with de/ds? Thank goodness I am sitting down.


----------



## Fraggles

T do what you feel comfortable so if you want two go for it. Congratulations. x


----------



## Matilda7

Hi Tommi - all going very smoothly so far, and very fast!  Nothing to complain about really, except tiredness x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Fraggles! I'm very comfortable with 2 and so excited!  

Matilda - that's great news! I hope the remaining weeks go just as smoothly!  

Txx


----------



## ogglepoggle

Hi girls,
Sorry for crashing this thread - I think I might have posted back on here before started my tx.
This is my first cycle and I have responded overwhelmingly positively to stims - just back from egg collection and I got 16 eggs     which they are going to take to blastocyst.

I am now worried about numbers of blasts to put back in - and the chance of blasts splitting... ending up with identical twins... (have heard of someone ending up with triplets from 2 blasts bec of splitting!)
Given my response I am considering 2 but am wondering if should be looking at only 1? I am not really in a position to look at twins - financially it would be a real struggle and not sure that I myself would cope for various reasons.
However at nearly 41 think it unlikely that they will suggest only putting 1 blast back. 

Any advice?


----------



## Tommi

Hi Ogglepoggle - congratulations! That's a great number of eggs. Did all 16 fertilise? It sounds like they do things differently in your clinic... mine checked the embies everyday to see what was happening and only made the decision to go to blast when they met the (V strict) criteria on day 3. They also only fertilised the best looking eggs so of my 11 eggs, 7 were ICSIed. I have been "strongly advised" to have 2 blasts put back and will do that but I am 2 years older than you. 

I know it's hard, but try not to worry. Our grandparents' and parents' generations didn't ever consider whether they could afford children - they just had them! And sometimes in the middle of war and political instability, depression, food shortages etc. You will cope with whatever happens... that's what I tell myself anyway!  

Good luck! 

Txx


----------



## Violet66

Oggle - I would wait and see what quality the blasts are.

If you were using a much younger donor and the thought of twins really terrified you then i'd say to go for single embroy transfer but as they are your own eggs and you are over 40 then I'd say to go for two to give yourself the best possible chance of a pregnancy.


----------



## Elle72

Hi Oggle,
I would wait too see how many fertilize and the quality of embryo or blast once you get to the day of ET. If all looks good anyway considering your age I would go for 2 but if all 16 fertilize and got to blast maybe you could go for one. I am sure the clinic will not force you to put a number you are not happy with.

Good luck!!!! xxxx


----------



## jenjen1

I agree Elle about waiting. 

AFM, I gave in and tested early at 12dpo instead of 14dpo and got a bfn. I know it's early but I can't help but feel its over. I'm trying to stay calm though

Jen xx


----------



## Elle72

Jen... I am  for you it was too early


----------



## Tommi

Jen - lots of       from me too  

Were you on any progesterone for this cycle?

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Thanks Elle and tommi. Yes I'm on cyclogest twice a day xx


----------



## Tommi

I'm on twice a day too, but crinone, not cyclogest. It was only once a day but they have doubled the dose to see if it makes a difference. It's a bit, er, messy!


----------



## jenjen1

I was on crinone last time for 4 months. Really disgusting stuff like mozzarella!


----------



## Tommi

4 months?! It is the weirdest stuff!


----------



## Elle72

AF arrived today after  only 11 day from EC...I think I am really close to menopause


----------



## Tommi

Elle   All those drugs can really mess with your hormones. You'll probably be back to normal after another cycle


----------



## Elle72

Tommi, good luck!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you so much!  

Just had acupuncture and feel very relaxed  

Txx


----------



## majestic

Hi Tommi

Thought I would pop in and send you my best wishes - rarely post as my treatment has been delayed but have been secretly following your journey.  Hope all goes well at your ET today. Let us know how it went.

Hi Elle72 really admire your 'pick myself up and start again' attiutude.  Wishing you the very best of luck on your next round.

Hi jenjen1 I am sure it was just a case of testing too early. Sending you my best wishes and  a  Heddie xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, wish you lots of sticky vibes! Rest up for the next few days and relax. 

AFM, I am waiting to test util tomorrow hoping yesterday was just too early. I've been crying a lot as this is all getting to me. Not the hormones especially, the projected disappointment after 3 good embryos were transferred. What do I have to do to catch a break?

Sorry, just have to vent sometimes

Jen xx


----------



## Violet66

Tommi - good luck 

Jen - hope things change. It's so hard when you face disappointment after disappointment - let's hope this is your time


----------



## Elle72

Heddie thanks, good luck to you too with your treatment xxx

JenJen I know what you mean, if someone tells me the recipe to take a break I will follow it. Of all the things I want to do, not one has gone as planned, I am very frustrated and many time I don't know how to pick up myself again. For now I eat a lot of chocolate 
I wish you lots of luck and yes it was too early! We should chain ourselves away from those tests!

Tommi I will wait for your news, good luck again!!!xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi how did you get on? xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Ladies!

Well I have two little blasts on board! What an amazing experience! I have a nice picture of them and they showed me on the scan where the little fluid bubble they were in landed in my uterus. It is just so amazing! So I'd say the whole cycle has been a really good experience so far. Please remind me of that if it is bad news on 18th! They think I may get a couple to freeze but they will decide tomorrow.

All I need to do now is        

They gave me an appointment card for my blood test and it had a little good luck message on it! They are such a lovely team there!

Jen and Elle      I know exactly what you mean and it is so so hard to deal with the disappointment. I had some great sessions with the counsellor at the clinic and got to fairly good place with it but there's no doubt that repeated disappointments are a wicked challenge. But the flip side of that is that I think most people are dealing with disappointment. I don't think it's an exaggeration to say that a lot of people are in the wrong relationship and are dealing with compromise on a massive level each day. Some who have children don't want them, appreciate them or enjoy them either. And what's the point in compromise? That just means that two people aren't happy! Ooo I seem to have gone off on a tangent but you know what I mean! Ironically, one of the issues I lecture on is happiness    and all the research suggests that a life free from challenge or disappointment is most definitely NOT a happy one. When I am feeling at my lowest I cling onto that particular raft. 

Heddie - good luck with everything!  

Fraggles and Violet - thank you!  

Going to do a bit of sofa sitting now... see if I can tune into these little embies!

Txx


----------



## upsydaisy

Great news Tommi!    I'll add a few             to keep yours company,  enjoy that PUPO feeling.
Upsyxxx


----------



## Violet66

Upsydaisy -  i assume that's your daughter in your profile pic? She is so stunningly pretty!


----------



## Elle72

Congratulations Tommi      ,
See you in the 2 Ww thread  we'll keep you company there!!!!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Upsy and Elle!


----------



## Elle72

Hello Girls,
have  my first phone consult with Penny tomorrow 
At the beginning of my journey I wanted to use a know donor, but here in the Uk there was the quarentine period that persuaded me to use sperm bank.

I am going to check with Penny what are the conditions in greece to use a known donor, did any of you ask this to her?

Have a lovely evening, I am off to the gym in a bit as I have been eating chocolate digestive all day long 

xxxx


----------



## Baai

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, Tommi. It's pretty amazing that you got pics of your little embies.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck for tomorrow Elle! I hope it goes really well and Penny has some good ideas. Sorry, I don't know anything about the donor situation in Greece but Penny will tell you all I'm sure. Good luck! Hope you enjoyed the gym AND the choccie bics!  

Thanks for your good wishes Baai! I love the pics!    

Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Congrats Tommi on PUPO. Great news that you have 2 embies onboard. I've got everything crossed for you.    

LLLx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Looby!  

How are you?

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi girls, 
I just had my phone consultation with Penny, I have now some tears down my face. She has been really nice and honest, and told me that from what she reads on my medical history my chances with my own eggs are very low. From what I have read going with DE is a process one has to accept and sometimes it is not so easy...I cannot help and think doing it I am more selfish than doing it with my OE. But...is there a point on keep on spending money when chances are so low? Anyway she said she will definitely be able to say more after I do my aquascan, and in any case I will have to do immunes in both OE or DE. I think now I have one month to put my mind at peace with the DE and go on with that. She also told me I can propose some sort of package for more than one try, so I might just do that, meaning from today onwards I need to save a lot of money.
I feel very tired, my life has been is so hard sometimes I don't know how to face it, and what lies to tell myself to be happy about it.

Sorry for moaning, this is the only place I can have some comfort, love you girls 

xxx


----------



## silverbird

Hi thanks for your responses everyone.  I'll talk to my doc, I thinking I'll probably leave it for this cycle but if I get a bnf I'll defintlity look into immune testing for my next cycle.  i just really want my next cycle to work.

Elle:   sorry your feeling so low.  IF is tough and I think tougher on your own.  Hope things look up for you soon.

Tommi and Jen Jen: good luck!

Hello and good luck to everyone else.

AFM: just waiting till next af so I can get started.


----------



## deblovescats

sorry you're feeling down elle - i know where you're coming from
i decided to go with DE as when you're paying a lot of money, I came to the conclusion that i needed the best odds - low with OE and good odds with DE. I'm doing egg sharing at LWC Darlington, as recipient. I had the counselling and also went to workshop for DCN network where got good support and confirmed my decision.
dont' give up


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

elle I am sorry that you have found it hard hesring about DE's from Penny. I do empathise and think that it is a process, so if another OE cycle is what is needed with immunes etc then maybe that helps. When I started out in 2005  at 37 if I ever thought DE or surrogacy would be where I ended up I wouldn't have believed them. 
I think seeing a counsellor was helpful for me, and usually is needed in the UK, as basically you are also grieveing the loss of your own eggs.

Good Luck


----------



## Elle72

Silver hopefully you won't need it   but re immunes you can have some tests done  

Deb thanks, I think I will go for some specific counselling, as my actual counselor is not an expert.

JJ  in a way I am ready because I feel my body has been through enough pain already and part of me wants to protect it. I have been reading blogs suggested by suity on the de guide, I think loosing the idea of the mini me is hard and I need to focus on my maternal instinct and understand if I can love the same way a non mini me child.
Goodnight xxx


----------



## Violet66

Elle - from your ticker it looks like you have made one attempt with your own eggs - is that right?
If you really aren't prepared to try DE yet then it may be worth at least one more attempt.  Is there a specific reason (other than age) that Penny felt OE IVF was not advisable?


----------



## Tommi

Elle - sorry to read you're facing difficult decisions    
It seems that Penny thinks she'll know more with each step you take. I know it's hard but really we can only deal with one day at a time. That's something I really need help with! Penny will take you to that next step and if another cycle with your own eggs is the best thing then give it a go and we'll all be cheering you on whatever happens next!  

Hi Deblovescats! Good luck with everything  

Thanks for the good wishes Silverbird! Great news that you can start again soon  

I hardly dare say it but... the sun is shining here today! I hope you all have lovely days.

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Violet,
Yes I did one attempt, but had 9 surgeries for endometriosis, so my chances are very very low and mostly my endometriosis gets worse every time I have stimms hormones. I have one cyst that was removed in th past, came back again, close to my rectum so I am very scared of consequences of it. Also Penny suggested that with endometriosis, quality of eggs is bad on top of immune issues and adhesions.
This are the main reasons I am seriously considering this path might be the right one for me...
I also have the financial factor to consider if I keep on trying with my own eggs just to hope for a miracle.
I am confused 

xxx


----------



## Violet66

I see. it is a tough choice - may be worth getting another opinion though?
With endo the biggest hurdle to getting pregnant is the womb lining isn't it? is that going to be massively different with a DE cycle?


----------



## Elle72

Biggest is really response to stimms, and quality of eggs and lining, so all the problems together!! My uterus is quite ok though so I guess my chances are much higher with DE. I have also spoken with create and have an appointment with lister as well!!


----------



## natclare

Hello ladies - Hope you are all well. Just thought I'd chime in and say hi. My egg freeze/share cycle is not going so well actually and it is looking very much like I will donate all the eggs as the number is too small (under eight) but, anyway, the EC is tomorrow. Is anyone else superstituous - Friday 13th?!! Really?! If I donate all I have one further "free" cycle and I might fare better then. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Elle72

Hi Nat, Friday 13th ahhhhhhh 
Don't worry hun no superstition for numbers, don't think about it!
In Italy 13 is good luck and 17 is bad luck, pretend to be there!!!
Good luck for your EC


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Natclare!


----------



## blueytoo

Elle - I have severe endometriosis too and have never had problems with egg quality etc In fact I donated eggs myself 4 times and every time the recipient got pregnant and there are at least 4 live births from those donations. I have had several surgeries for endo too, the first when I was 18. My lining has always been perfect in all 13 cycles of tx I've had too. My biggest problem has been immunes and recurrent miscarriage. 

I'd recommend getting a second opinion from Dr Sher in the USA, he has a particular own egg protocol and particular stims drugs he use for endo patients. It may be that he also recommends donor eggs but I think it's worth exploring a different opinion. The Lister was my last clinic in the UK and they are fab, particularly Dr Parikh, if you could get an appointment with her I would recommend that as well. 

I hope you find a way forward.


----------



## Elle72

Hi Bluey,
Thank you! I have an appointment with Lister next week, will check the name of the consultant to see if it's the same you suggest.


----------



## scaredrabbit

Hi there,

Just wondered if anyone out there was using the Lister at the moment and importing donor sperm? I’m thinking of buying from the European Sperm bank and heard there is a chance of bringing down costs by sharing on shipment, if anyone is interested? 

Thanks,
Sacredrabbit

PS Moderators - is this the best place for me to post this? I wanted to create a new topic for it but couldn't work out how. Thanks.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Scaredrabbit!

Just received the bill for freezing my little embryo! Brrr! 

Feels strange today. A bit up and down I think. And my skin is breaking out. Is that the progesterone?  

And it's going to rain. Need to get back my PMA!  

Txx


----------



## Sandyc

Hi tommi, kno exactly how u feel re costs, ad to pay for my 2 embryos to b frozen & 2k for my polyps removal nxt tues! Bin in alot of pain & unable to eat since the egg retrieval procedure, bt well worth it! Still cant believe i av two grade 2-3 embryos waitimg for me in london . Feels like a dream , finding it v tuff copin alone - emotions all over the place! Wot ru doin to kp yrself busy thru this constant waiting? I av OU study bt bin unable to concentrste these last few days! So nice to av this site for moral supprt & encouragemnt! 
Gud luck everyone, lots of positive vibes & love to everyone im ther journeys!
Sandy xxxx


----------



## natclare

Hope everyone is well. EC yesterday and another walk in the park, thank you Lister! In the end they collected 8. I asked to see the doctor as I still thought it was a low number compared to last time (when I had fifteen) and was happy to donate all. However I wasn't allowed according to **** rules. I actually think this is a shame for my recipient as it greatly reduces the chances for her also but I asked and was refused so that was that. Anyway, a good outcome in the end as of my four, three were frozen. This is better than last time percentage wise when I had eight and five frozen. It does seem very much in the lap of the Gods how many follicles you manage to stimulate with each cycle and I am really none the wiser. The doctor yesterday seemed very unconcerned about my AMH anyway saying "well it is not that accurate anyway" and that they learn with each cycle to do things better. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ogglepoggle

Hi guys, haven't posted much on this thread as was posting on Serum current cycle thread where I've been having tx...
But wanted to update here too, I had 16 eggs collected, 14 fertilised... 8 made it to blast and currently have 2 blasts on board ET yesterday!
That's not bad going at 40! So here's to us girls doing it on our own  
My only problem has been the bloating that experienced after collection - was really uncomfortable for a couple of days, struggling to walk far. It is due to mild OHSS and when had ET, could clearly see the fluid in my abdomen. Thankfully the bloating feeling has eased, I have been drinking isotonic drinks for electrolytes, eating lots of egg whites - sounds odd but supposedly the albumin is supposed to really help, and loads of protein. Hoping it won't come back but if I am lucky enough to get a BFP that is likely to happen?! 

Tommi - Congratulations on being PUPO - how's the 2ww wait going?  

Elle - Hope you find a way forward. Getting advice from other clinics sounds like a good idea ...  

Natclare - Good job on EC

Good luck to all x


----------



## Elle72

Oggle well done!!!!lots of     for you!!!

Hi Natclare are you freezing your eggs for the future? In that case I really admire you and wish I had done the same!   would have an easier life now...


----------



## Tommi

Hi Ladies!

A sunny day here - at last!

SandyC - that's great that you have your embies waiting for you! I hope the polyp removal goes well. I've had two of those operations and they are usually pretty straightforward. Good luck! It is an emotional time though    we don't seem to be able to get away from that do we?! This 2WW hasn't been anything like as bad as the others. Fortunately I've been able to take it easy and haven't had too much work to do but it is hard to concentrate! I am still very bloated so I guess that's the EC and progesterone. Good luck for Tuesday! Have some relaxing days afterwards  

Natclare - hope you're recovering after EC. What happens next for you?  

OgglePoggle - that's great news! I hope the 2WW goes quickly and positively! I'm not sure I fully understood what you said about OHSS - did they say it would come back if you get a BFP? I hope it all calms down anyway. Doesn't sound much fun  

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday! 

Txx


----------



## ogglepoggle

*Tommi* Is that a BFP I see lurking in your signature Where's the fanfare? Did I miss it?    

I'm not sure about the OHSS - all bloating has gone now so that's great. It seems from what i've read online it can come back if get BFP and Hcg levels rise. For some people it has come back and others not so who knows.


----------



## Tommi

Hi Ogglepoggle! Yes it is a BFP! I forgot to post on this thread (but did on the 2WW thread). It is still sinking in bit by bit!

Glad to hear the bloating has now gone. I am still a bit bloated but I'm on progesterone twice a day so that's bound to happen I guess. 

How are you feeling? Loads of         for you!

Txx


----------



## ogglepoggle

So happy for you Tommi!!! When did you first test? How many days past ET? Was 1st test positive or did you have to repeat a few days later. It's so confusing how early you can test...
I'm fine - trying to read far too much into possible symptoms and trying to hold out till Mon to test ( 10dp5dt  )  
I will be in Italy for family holiday so going to stock up on HPTs and trying to locate Dr to do blood tests there. Might not be able to post for a while as won't have wifi but will post result when I can

Good luck to everyone on this thread!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Ogglepoggle!    I am test phobic    so I waited for the official test day and had a blood test at the clinic. I then drove home (it's a few hours away) and waited for the phone call... nearly threw up when I saw the clinic number on my phone when it rang! They then had to go through all the ID questions before they gave me the good news! My theory is that the longer you leave it, the more secure and definitive the result! On all of my previous cycles I had started bleeding long before OTD so I actually quite enjoyed getting to test day and there still being a possibility that it had worked!

Have a fabulous holiday! I really hope you get a fabulous result too!    

Txx


----------



## Jackie78

Hi

Just wanted to introduce myself, I'm new on this forum so not sure what all the abbreviations mean. Just started on Suprecur for my second attempt at IVF with donor sperm. I was successful the first time I tried (after three unsuccessful IUI attempts - I have a womb that leans backwards which I keep telling myself was causing the little swimmers to get lost). Unfortunately at the 12 week scan I did not get the reassuring news that everything was fine and at 14 weeks made the very very horrid decision to terminate the pregnancy after it was shown that it was a broken baby (Edwards Syndrome) I am very proud of the fact that it is the first case my clinic has ever seen of an Edwards baby through IVF.  To rub it in my two frozen babies didn't survive the thaw for an FET attempt in January so I'm back to a new round of IVF. 

So.... started down-regging this week, I'm going an extra week because my doctor's on holiday so hoping for egg collection on 20th August. 

I would like to just say that I am so so lucky that the only fertility issue I have is that I don't have a fella and I cannot begin to express my amazement at the bravery and determination that some ladies who's stories I've read have gone through. 

Is anybody out there? xxxx


----------



## cocobella

Hi Jackie,
Sound like you have had a horrible time of it with your termination and non sucessful FET. That must have been such a heartbreaking decision to have to make. It is great news that you have started again on a new IVF journey, lots of luck for this one!  
I am also DR at the moment but may have to stop as my recipient for egg sharing still has not had AF as expected 2 weeks ago. and they don't want me to keep DR indefinitely! Very disappounting to have to start again but know there is othing anyone can do. Will find out on Monday. 
Anyway, this is such a great website and you will find lots of support on here. 
I hope everyone else id doing ok Looks like there should be lots of sun next week to keep us all going!


----------



## Jackie78

Hi Cocobella

Thanks for your lovely message. It was the one time in the whole singleton journey that I really felt alone was making that decision but it is done now and I'm staying positive for the next one!

Having said that, it is lovely to see that I'm not the only gal going it alone. I did ask my clinic whether I could just meet up with my new donor because he sounds lovely looking but they looked at me in a disapproving manner. 

If only there was a more romantic way to have a baby without involving a boy! 

Not sure how the egg sharing business works but that must be so frustrating!! xxxx


----------



## cocobella

Apologies for typing and spelling errors on my last post. Was typing in a rush!

You certainly are not the only one doing it on your own that is for sure! Great to know there are others going through the same thing. 
Ha ha ha yeah, it is certainly not romantic all this. I keep thinking there will be lots of time for romance in years to come (hopefully) but not lots of years to wait to have a baby (fingers crossed ).
Yes I can imagie the look they gave you   what clinic are you with? x


----------



## Jackie78

I'm at the Eastbourne clinic. Can't say a bad word about them, they are marvellous. Friendly and very patient with my stupid questions.  

2nd day of injecting on the move. Went to Ikea this evening and had to poke myself in the M25 services. The things we do to get knocked up.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hello everyone 

hope all is going well, loads of luck to those of you cycling at the moment 

just popping on to point you in the direction of this poll for our next big meet up:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=291479.0

we'll be meeting either in Bicester which is between jctns 9 and 10 of the M40 or Thame - junctions 7/8 off the M40 - both are easily accessible from London, the SE and the Midlands  
It will be in a hotel with our own private function room and catering provided. Staying over is an option for those coming from further afield
please vote for your preferred location and date

it would be lovely to see some of the newer members of the singles board there - these meets are a great way to share experiences and for those still ttc, a chance to chat with those who have been successful

everyone welcome, so please vote and join us!
Suitcase
x

PS aweeze, cem and I are organising the meet, so please PM us if questions...


----------



## Elle72

Hello girls,
I can't wait to start my new cycle which hopefully will be in September!!
I had a my flat market appraisal yesterday and thinking of selling it to get a new one and mostly to get some money out for some cycles to come 
It's a tough decision and it's making me really nervouse and shaky but I do not think I have other choices and actually have to consider myself lucky that my flat gained so much in one year. Still it's hard to make all decisions by ourselves, but hey we are tough!
If I don't get ulcer now it will be a miracle 

Good luck everyone who is cycling now!!

xxx


----------



## Jackie78

Hi

Been down-regging now for 8 days. Waiting very impatiently for AF to turn up. Anyone else on suprecur and had delayed period?  Not the world's most patient person and just want to get on to the next stage!


----------



## Jesta

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and just trying to find my way around and meet some friends so hope it's okay for me to pop in here and say hello!

I'm also a single woman going through treatment. I'm quite young, and so far I've been judged by family more than supported (with the exception of my mum and a close friend who have been brilliant) so it's very nerve-racking going through all this by myself. I've decided to be an egg-sharer though so at least someone out there will be going through it alongside me!

How is everyone else handling being a single woman? Do you have support or are you going it alone? Also, what has it been like for you so far? I've only had an initial consultation and a scan and I'm awaiting results for my AMH blood test 

Jess


----------



## Violet66

Hi Jess

Welcome, sorry your family aren't being supportive. How old are you? Maybe it's more of a worry thing than an opposition thing and once they get used to the idea they'll be pleased for you

Brilliant that you'll be an egg donor too  - i know us single women that use donors are always so grateful that there are people like you out there. 

it IS very hard doing it alone, shouldering the expense and dealing with some of the negativity...but this is a great, supportive forum. I've yet to hit the jackpot but i've not read one post from a single lady with a baby who regretted it.


----------



## Baai

Welcome Jesta. Apart from my sister, everyone's been pretty supportive of my decision. It's normal to feel apprehensive, it is a big step after all. I have single friends whose parents were decidedly against it all, but once they fell pregnant and had their baby, that changed completely. 
How old are you?
Is there a reason you're starting IVF straight away instead of trying IUI first? 

Good luck


----------



## Panda Eyes

Hello
I'm hoping to start DS IVF at the Lister in the next few days. AMH low and fluctuating but my consultant's been very supportive so I'm trying with my own eggs. Just waiting now for DS to arrive and then Day 1, all expected in the next few days.  

Sadly separating from DH who has older children from previous marriage and we had agreed not to have children.  Some years later, I changed my mind ( a woman's prerogative?!) - but I couldn't change his.  Lots of tears over recent years, but finally parting "amicably".  Now I'm focused on staying positive and taking this all one step and a time ... and remaining hopeful always.  

Looking to give and receive friendship and support to anyone making the same journey.
x


----------



## Tommi

Panda Eyes - just wanted to say lots of luck for your cycle! I really hope it's successful. It must have been very hard for you over the past few years but it's great that you are pursuing your dream   Good luck!    

Welcome to Jesta too! Good luck with it all!  

Hi to Baai, Elle, Violet, Jackie and everyone else! Great to see lots of people on this thread!  

Txx


----------



## Panda Eyes

Thank you Tommi.  How exciting for you!  
Lots and lots of good wishes.  I really hope all goes well!
Panda
x


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Panda Eyes and all the very best for your cycle!    
xxA


----------



## silverbird

Hi all,

I've not had much time to keep up with this thread but I thought I'd drop in now.

Jess, Panda Eye and Baai: Good luck for your upcoming cycle.

Violet: Hope your OK. Are you gearing up for another cycle?

AFM: Had four egg collected yesturday and awaiting fetilisation report tomorrow.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Silverbird!      
Txx


----------



## silverbird

0 fertilization


----------



## Tommi

Oh Silverbird, so sorry to read this    Such a disappointment. This journey can be so tough. Did the clinic give you any idea about why that might have been? Did they do ICSI? I really hope you get some answers and a clear path ahead for the next steps. In the meantime take good care of yourself    
Txx
  
Just read your sig about ICSI. Hopefully the clinic will have some guidance for you xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Silverbird I am so sorry, you feel so robbed of the chance when you don't get to ET
xx


----------



## Baai

Silverbird, what a huge disappointment. I'm so sorry. I can only echo what Tommi said, hopefully you'll get some answers soon.

(still no AF here, am getting a little impatient)


----------



## SophieBlue

Silverbird
Just wanted to say it's a very hard journey don't give up!
I'm sending you lots of ^hug me^

Don't be too hard on yourself, take it easy and time will definetelly help.
Sophie xx


----------



## lulumead

Big    Silverbird...it is so disappointing/upsetting/frustrating/soul-destroying/unfair and a million different words/emotions when things do not go the way we want.  And its hard to keep getting up and trying again, but I am sure you will.    Just take it easy on yourself...this can be a very tough journey.


Sending you lots of    
xx


----------



## alexine

I'm really sorry Silverbird     the same thing happened to me this past Feb and it was devastating and leaves you feeling so numb. It just feels so rubbish to be robbed of your chance like that. I hope you are doing okay...sending lots of     your way.

Just wanted to mention that there is a black African American sperm donor posted on the European Sperm Bank website. I can't remember if this is the thread that someone was looking for one. His "name" is listed as Isiah.

Take care everyone!    
xxA


----------



## Panda Eyes

Alexine - thank you for your message and wishing you the very very best this time. xx

Silverbird - thank you for your welcome.  I was so sorry to hear your news.  My thoughts are with you. I hope you have found some help and support from the new thread - I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you and I strongly recommend you smile sweetly at the inlays - and ignore everything they say!! xx

Panda


----------



## Baai

AF is here. Today is day 1! 

With my tubal problems, IUIs would never have worked so today is day 1 of the first real attempt, 1st attempt that might actually work. *fingers crossed*


----------



## deblovescats

i all - can i join in
45 and single - currently on 2WW with DD, 5dp5dt - so nerve wracking
just had a day out to whitby for a change of scene - sis's birthday- so got cake to come
test date 10th aug
Deb


----------



## Betty-Boo

Deb    for your 2WW

There's a 2WW thread too: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282126.0

although a little quiet at the mo.

Tis xx


----------



## Jesta

Violet66 said:


> Hi Jess
> 
> Welcome, sorry your family aren't being supportive. How old are you? Maybe it's more of a worry thing than an opposition thing and once they get used to the idea they'll be pleased for you
> 
> Brilliant that you'll be an egg donor too - i know us single women that use donors are always so grateful that there are people like you out there.
> 
> it IS very hard doing it alone, shouldering the expense and dealing with some of the negativity...but this is a great, supportive forum. I've yet to hit the jackpot but i've not read one post from a single lady with a baby who regretted it.


Hello! Sorry it's taken so long to reply!I

I'm 24. I'm sure it is a worry thing, I've been through a lot, but I'm also pretty strong-minded and have always taken the time to be sure about what I want so hopefully, like you said, they'll feel better about it the more time goes by!

I'm just glad I could help! I didn't even think about egg-sharing until I started doing some research and now I can't imagine not doing it.

I hope you get your little one soon!! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Jesta

Baai said:


> Welcome Jesta. Apart from my sister, everyone's been pretty supportive of my decision. It's normal to feel apprehensive, it is a big step after all. I have single friends whose parents were decidedly against it all, but once they fell pregnant and had their baby, that changed completely.
> How old are you?
> Is there a reason you're starting IVF straight away instead of trying IUI first?
> 
> Good luck


Phew, I took forever to reply! I keep getting lost in these boards! 

I'm hoping for the same reaction if and when I get pregnant! I've always been very maternal and a little older than my years.

I'm 24-years-old. The main reason I chose IVF is for the egg-sharing, otherwise I would have gone with IUI. With LWC, you get your IVF treatment free alongside egg-sharing too, so I couldn't have IUI. Since IVF has a higher success rate, it's (hopefully) a win-win situation.

When are you starting your treatment?


----------



## Jesta

to Silverbird


----------



## deblovescats

thanks thetis for the welcome
good on you jesta - you're welcome as a donor
i've been doing egg share as a recipient! 
now 6dp5dt and counting down till 10th
Deb


----------



## Violet66

YOu sound a very mature, together 24-year-old Jesta - I'm sure you'll make a lovely mum. Although I can't help thinking that I'm nearly twice your age.!!


----------



## Jesta

Thank you, Deb & Violet!  Wishing you lots of luck, Deb!!
Haha, age is just a number!


----------



## silverbird

Thanks everybody.  I'm down but not out!

baai: good luck with your cycle.

Deb: Good luck in you tww.

Jesta: good luck hope you get matched with someone soon.


----------



## Elle72

Hi Silverbird, so sorry it did not go well , did not go through the whole posts yet, I have been away for sometime. Stay strong we'll get there


----------



## Elle72

Welcome to Jesta and any other new girl! 
I have decided to try own eggs again, if there are any in there! Having a break helped to see things from perspective. Still haven't decided where!!!

xxx


----------



## Tommi

Good for you Elle!    

Hi to all the new ladies! 

Silverbird - great to hear you're "not out"! Lots of positive vibes for your next steps!    

Txx


----------



## Baai

I started stimming last week and had my first scan yesterday. There are 6 follicles, all sized approx. 15mm. I'm slightly disappointed there are only 6, but my dr thinks it's perfect. He says it's quality that counts, not quantity and prefers a softer approach with fewer follicles. But still, I hope there were a few follicles there that decided to play hide and seek and will miraculously show up on the next scan  EC will most likely be Wednesday. 

I just took my first cetrotide shot and got quite a rash. I wonder if it's the actual cetrotide or the alcohol wipe that's giving me the rash.


----------



## Tommi

That's great news Baai! I was told it is best to have follies around the same size so that the eggs are at the same level of maturity. 

I didn't get a rash with the cetrotide but was told not to use the alcohol wipes so maybe that is what causes it? How are you getting on with the science kit? I really struggled with that!  

Txx


----------



## Baai

LOL, yes, it does resemble a science kit. I'm glad I got used to injecting myself with the Gonal pen first. That's a piece of cake. I'm not sure I could have injected the Cetrotide straight away if I hadn't already gotten used to sticking needles in my tummy.


----------



## Tommi

The gonal pen is great. Luckily the ovitrelle is the same - easier really as you don't have to bother with setting the dose!
Txx


----------



## Baai

No ovitrelle here, but pregnyl. A nurse will give me the pregnyl shot. A colleague of mine reacted very strongly to the pregnyl, hopefully I won't have the same side effects. I have another scan tomorrow and then I'll know for certain what day EC will be. It'll most likely be Wednesday.


----------



## Tommi

Hopefully you'll be fine    Very exciting to find out about EC! I hope it all goes really well tomorrow.
Txx


----------



## Baai

Thanks Tommi. How was your 1st scan BTW?


----------



## Tommi

It was an ordeal! Cute looking embryo with lovely heartbeat but the nurse said she thought it looked a bit on the slow side and couldn't say whether it was something to worry about or not. So I have to go back for a rescan next week. I've since found out that most clinics just look for a heartbeat of any description at this early stage because they can vary so much. It was all so stressful! So I'm doing it all again on Thursday.    

In the meantime I'm so tired I have to have an afternoon nap and although I can do my jeans up there's no way I can sit down in them  

Txx


----------



## Baai

I'm sorry the nurse made you more anxious than necessary. I guess the worrying never really stops. 

Are you relieved it's not twins?


----------



## Tommi

I am relieved, but I would also have been OK about having twins. But now I know it's a singleton I can see the benefits re money and practicalities. 
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Ok cool sitting at the reception of new clinic (or maybe not) and they forgot to book in my appintment, what a great start is it?  this might induce me to change my mind, I will go with my gut feelings all the way this time.


----------



## Tommi

That's not great, Elle. Will they give you the appointment anyway or have they asked you to go back?
Gut instinct is always best!
Good luck!  
Txx


----------



## Elle72

It was all delayed one hour more or less, anyway I did not like them, this was lister, now a bit uncertain on where...it seems to me it is just a big business there is no humanity


----------



## Jesta

Hi everyone!

Just had a call from the clinic - I needed to get my BMI to below 30. Just did a test and, low and behold, it's 29.8! Got there by a hair. So the last of my tests and scans are booked in tomorrow and if they come back clear ( ) then I'll be on the road to baby makin'  .. Can anyone tell me what to expect next? What comes after all the test results are back?

And to all the BFP's I'm seeing - YAY!!!!     

Hope I'm not butting in with this thread!


----------



## Baai

Congrats *Jesta* on the start of the roller coaster ride. What comes next? I guess that depends on what clinic you're going to and what your test results show.

*Elle*, I'm so sorry to hear your appointment with Lister didn't go well. Trust your gut feeling, I see. Trust is so important.

I had my EC this morning, they collected 8 eggs. Here's hoping a lot of them fertilise.


----------



## Tommi

Elle - it's such a shame when you get that impression from a clinic    Do you definitely want to be treated in the UK? I hope you get a clear path ahead soon. Not knowing what to do next can be so difficult to deal with.

Jesta - well done on getting even further down the ttc path! In my experience once the test results are back and the clinic has sorted out a treatment plan things can happen pretty quickly. Good luck!

Baai that's great news about your EC! Sending those little eggies lots of great fertilisation vibes and hoping you get fab news in the morning!    

Txx


----------



## Jesta

Thank you, both! It's the waiting for the test results that's hard now - but I suppose I'd better get used to waiting! 

Elle, have you tried London Women's Clinic? I'm with them and I can't recommend them enough. I really hope you get everything sorted and can start your journey!

Baai, that's amazing news! How did it turn out? Have you heard back yet? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Baai

I did get a call. 4 fertilised. Here's hoping they continue to stay strong. ET is on Saturday.


----------



## Jesta

Awesome news, Baai!!


----------



## natclare

Elle, I am really surprised that you didn't get on well at the Lister. Yes they are a very busy clinic but my doctor there has always been just fantastic and the whole experience with the team, nurses, anethetists, doctors etc such a very positive one.


----------



## jenjen1

Elle, I am sorry you seem to be finding it so hard to get matched with the right clinic. As I've told you, I'm at the CRM, not necessarily through choice but I know for a fact they have worked for so many older women and it did work for me. Their rates seem to be competitive. 

They've actually been really helpful for me this week. My AF came early while my doc is on holiday but they got a doc to scan me at the clinic within 24 hours and gave me the meds so I wouldn't miss out this month on my FET. My doc should be back by now so he will scan me tomorrow and I should be able to have FET next week some time. I am incredibly nervous as so want both blasts to defrost properly. Otherwise it's another round of IVF next month!

xxx


----------



## jenjen1

I know it's only been me responding here. But I am booked for FET thurs at 11:30 and would really appreciate some support I am using the same batch I used last year and it's my final go with this.  Anyone else having a go now? Could use some company xx


----------



## Baai

Jenjen, good luck!!! I'll have my fingers and toes crossed that you get your BFP in two weeks.

I'm technically still in my 2WW. OTD is tomorrow, but I tested yesterday and it's a BFN  Considering I have zero symptoms, I'd be gobsmacked if it would turn into a BFP tomorrow. I've kind of resigned myself to the fact that this cycle failed. I had a big cry yesterday. I'll know more about when the start my next treatment tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck JenJen! I have everything crossed for you        I hope it all goes really well  

Sorry to hear your news Baai. Do test again    It's such a tough journey sometimes - perhaps all the time! Crying is always good   Let us know how things go.

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck jenjen x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jenjen - It is a bit quiet at the mo - can always pop over to this board - lots of lovely ladies going through FET at the moment:

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best honey - found FET so much less stressful.

  

Tis xx


----------



## some1

Jenjen - sending you lots of       , will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping this cycle is succesful for you 

Baai - sending lots of        for a surprise bfp tomorrow 

Some1

xx


----------



## Tommi

Jenjen - thinking of you today      

Baai - how did you get on?      

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Thanks. Just got the call. 1 Blast made it. 1 didnt. On my way in x


----------



## cocobella

Great news on your little blast. Good luck for your transfer   x


----------



## Tommi

Great news Jenjen. Thinking of you and your little blast!    
Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Ladies
keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you all!!
xx


----------



## Baai

JenJen, good luck! Good to hear one blast made it.

AFM: it's a BFN  My dr says it's normal as chances are supposedly very low with a SET and he's already thinking of having 2 transferred on my next cycle. I was rather hoping I'd never get to the point where I'd have to decide about having 1 or 2 transferred. I'm terrified of having twins.


----------



## Tommi

Sorry to hear your news Baai   I'm sure some of the solo mums to twins will be able to reassure you re twins. All I can say is that if you are on this path to be a solo mummy to one, you will cope wonderfully with two, I'm sure  

Txx


----------



## some1

Baai - so sorry to hear that you have a bfn   , thinking of you.

Jen - sending lots of      to you  and your little blast!

Some1

xx


----------



## Tommi

How are you doing Jenjen? Thinking of you and your little blast   
Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, thanks for asking. The transfer went smoothly but I've had tummy problems since, not sure why. Just ate rice and toast today and so far so good. Hope I can get back to normal food tomorrow. Im trying to stay hopeful but there's so much pressure on this one little embie. How are you doing?x


----------



## Tommi

Glad to hear the transfer went OK    I hope you are feeling better today. I often find that gynae stuff shuts my stomach down. Hopefully it's just a temporary thing. 
I'm not doing too badly. I'm definitely using baking as therapy. Not quite up to social events yet but am going out to lunch today. Fingers crossed I don't have to leave the place in tears like I did on Thursday    
Thinking of you and your embie!    
Txx


----------



## Tommi

Ladies, I've been reading up about wifi and mobiles etc during pregnancy. I have wifi at home and use a laptop (never on my lap) and mobile (doesn't everyone?!) and when I'm at work I'm surrounded by wifi and thousands of mobiles etc. Some websites seem to say that there's no problem with this but others say that pregnant women should be very cautious. Having been through one miscarriage, if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again I would want to do everything I can to avoid any problems. I found a website for a company in New Zealand that sells "mummy wraps" - tops that protect bumps from radiation from electronic devices. They recommend mums to be wear them from pre-conception onwards. What do you think? Overcautious or sensible?!  

Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Tommi
I know the heat from laptops carried on the lap can affect men's sperm as it keeps it too hot, but I am not sure about radiation affecting foetuses.
On the other hand, if you feel you won't be too warm in your 'mummy wrap' why not invest in one, how much are they? I think Marilyn Glenville's email newsletter is a useful thing to subscribe to as it always has the latest scientific findings about nutrition and environmental impact on fertility, perhaps she has some answers for you... x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks BroodyChick, I have just signed up to that newsletter. The tops are quite expensive ($70 US and $50) but if they can offer some protection in those early months it might be worth it. I'll do some more research... 
Txx


----------



## morrigan

Don't know if it helps but when I was first pregnant my occ health dep researched this for me mainly because there was someone who had radiotherapy that meant he couldn't be near pregnant woman but I also because i was working in a room with 12 computer screens plus various weird and wacky comms / computer equipment on my desk and they said it was fine ( had to stay metre away from bloke ) I used one of those laptop trays or a cushion on bump. I would have my doubts as radiation can travel in all directions so can't see how wrap would stop radiation from the top or bottom iykwim - then again anything that helps you feel more relaxed probably worth it !!!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Morrigan, that is very reassuring. I guess I'm in the phase of "is there anything I could have done to have prevented it". I do wonder about the fact that the wraps just cover the bump/would be bump too... what about the rest of you?! And the thought of being entirely wrapped in silver fabric from now until the end of any possible future pregnancy does seem extreme! I'll keep thinking...
Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Tommi, I think we all have those musings after a m/c whether we could have done something differently that might have let us stay pregnant, but the sad thing is probably not and it sometimes just happens...  I remember regretting drinking champagne at a friend's party, wondering if I should have gone swimming or got on a plane, but the truth is it probably had nothing to do with any of those things...


----------



## Diesy

Hello Peeps...what do we think about IVF and the common cold? I'm think that maybe body is fighting infection so maybe not ideal...
Has anyone been advised to hold off until said cold has  off into the sunset?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

diesy - pretty sure the common cold will make no difference at all to IVF...methinks you may be looking for excuses to delay?
Suitcase
x


----------



## Diesy

So, what your saying Suiti, is that there's not a "too snotty for IVF"?  
 x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

no, I don't think so Diesy...as long as it's not a knock you down case of flu, then I think you're fine - a little bit of snot won't hurt


----------



## Tommi

Diesy and Suity - I asked my clinic about this and the nurse said she'd never heard of a cold being a contraceptive! It would be a risky strategy to rely on a cold preventing conception if you _didn't_ want to get pregnant!

I guess if you feel it just isn't the right time to go for it in other ways then maybe reconsider but if it's just the cold, I don't think there's any reason not to 

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Cold as a contraceptive! I've only been on my supplements 2 weeks though... And I'm feeling a bit fat, but fat people with cold's and no vitamins get pg, don't they  Good thing I'm not going on the pull, eh!  Off to snort more prescription drugs, groan. hugs x


----------



## Diesy

PS Two of these statements might be true.
1. AF arrived today.
2. Drugs arrived today.
3. Chocolate is horrible.

I have not lost the plot!


----------



## Tommi

Chocolate... I remember chocolate... haven't had a single morsel since May. It certainly isn't horrible so that means you just might be booking flights?    
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Tommi - that's a long time for choc, I remember you having quite a good relationship with choc too 

But seriously **Distress Flare**

I've only been on my supplements and pregnacare for two weeks, actually I was taking pregnazone for most of that. What do I do, so I wait till next month when I have six weeks under my belt or just go for it. Honestly not stalling.

No pressure but I need to deicide before tomorrow - agghhh!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just go for it Diesy   
seriously those vitamins are not going to be the difference between success and failure I promise you
vast majority of women who get pregnant have never even glanced at a pack of pregnancy vitamins...folic acid important but as long as you have been taking it from the start of pregnancy it's fine. 
Zita West would probably disagree with me, but I can't help but feel that the entire pregnancy vitamin industry is a bit of a nonsense really - women have been getting pregnant for centuries without vitamins...
just do it hun, you won't regret it   
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

dies just go for it, if you are eating a healthy diet they aren't needed anyway, so you have 2 added weeks under your belt good luck


----------



## Tommi

Go for it Diesy!


----------



## alexine

Diesy!
xxA


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Suity, JJ, Tommi & Alexine! Feel better with the vote of confidence! So supplements = good - completely vital. I'm on the protein shakes, as a non meat eater it's harder to get that stuff down your gob.

Just need to work out how to operate the menopur and work out travel. (Further complicated by dog sitter not coming here as planned, looks like dropping her off in London en route.) Off to youtube to find a movie of it...and not one of those ones where the couple show off 10 times their "first" menopur injection...what was that all about 

Diesy oxo

PS Shhh, don't tell Zita West I haven't done it right.


----------



## jenjen1

Good luck Diesy! Really hope this is your time!
Jen xx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Diesy! 

What's the difference between menopur and gonal f? Are they both as extortionate as each other but basically do the same thing?

Everything crossed for you Diesy! xx


----------



## Rose39

Tommi - they are slightly different but are both used in stimming for IVF. Menopur contains a combination of FSH and LH, whereas Gonal F contains FSH only. It depends on the protocol you're using as to which drug you'll be put on - and your age, FSH levels etc. They aren't directly interchangeable as they aren't exactly the same. Gonal F and Puregon are both FSH based stimming drugs so sometimes clinics say you can use one rather than the other. They are all expensive though! (but not as expensive as some of the immune drugs!).

Rose xx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks JenJen, hope you are doing well, countdown to 6 week scan!  

I'm off to the pharmacy to work out how to inject these wee tricksters, no instructions and have a weird shaped liquid bullet which isn't on the youtube vid's.  Hope the pharmacy aren't snooty with me, grr...

Great answer Rose, I Was just going to say menopur is cheaper than gonal f  

Thanks Tommi  

Scary biscuits! oxo


----------



## Rose39

Good luck Diesy - do your Menopur vials come with glass tops that you snap off, or flip off tops? (some of the clinics have instruction videos on how to use it). I used Gestone which comes in a glass vial with a glass snap off top and was given a plastic thing to put over the top of the vial so it didn't cut my fingers when I opened it. Maybe the pharmacy could give you one of these?

Rose xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Rose - thanks    I've just come back from my local out of hours GP and they've showed me what to do.  They even gave me a spare to practice with.  That's a good tip about covering over the top to snap, they said use the antiseptic wipe packet.

Update
I could have injected while I was there but after 20 questions on why/how/where/what I couldn't reconnect with my quiet place to actually do the do.  I'm finding this so hard but feel like such a wimp too!  The nurse said I could go back down later no and my friend has said she'd go with me for moral support.  Should have done all this earlier this morning   

Diesy xo


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I was just going to say use the antiseptic packet as a snap- nurses get many cut fingers in your early days until you learn avoidance tactics! There might be a white dot, if so push against that with your thumb (covered) as it will be the weakest spot.
Good luck


----------



## Baai

hello all.

Diesy, it might be worth going back there and doing the first injection in their presence. I had a nurse come over to my place for my first injection. She explained what to do and watched as I gave myself my first shot. 

Tommi, how are you doing now? Do you know when you can start again?

Jenjen, I missed your BFP post! Congrats! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Rose - I was on Gonal F before and will be again next time. I just wondered how they decide what drug you get!  

Baai - I'll be doing IVF again in Oct/Nov depending on when AF decides to show. It's 3 weeks since my ERPC so I just need to wait for one cycle. I still have a tearful time every day about what happened, but I am starting to look forward to treatment and the possibility of being pregnant again. How are you doing?  

Diesy  

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Spectacularly lost the plot here...

Hi Baai, thanks for the tip, they were really thorough at showing me which was good. Good luck with your next go! 
Thanks JJ, good to have experts like yourself around.
Back at ya Tommi


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Ladies and thank you to Diesy for suggesting this thread.   

Well as you can read from my signature my history of tx has been going on since 2010. I'm now going for tx as a singleton using donor    and I'm very excited as I've moved to a new clinic who have filled me with hope, something my old clinic managed to destroy. 

So nice to read some of your story's

Diesy, I know it's a bit late but you can use an auto injector with Menopur as I do and it's so quick and easy to inject I don't even think about it. Also I had some plastic covers that go over the top of the saline glass jar and you press where the spot is and snap it off so you don't cut yourself. Hope your ok.

Tommi, so sorry to read your loss but you do have to look forward and you must remain positive. I do believe now what you dream so much will come true so keep believing and it will happen. 

Baii, hello hope your well 

JJ1, I recall you from previous posts, how are things with you?

Rose39, You wrote what I've just wrote    great minds think alike. 

Hello to everyone else, sorry I can't go that far back! 

Anyhow I'm going to see my clinic again on 9th October and I'm going to personally transfer my eggs from the hospital I was at before to my new clinic then we are going to have a chat about the    and decide on a starting date, at the mo i'm going for my December cycle which runs into January as I've not enjoyed Christmas for 2 years now as I've always been cycling so this chrimbo I'd like a few glasses of bubbles & vino and then begin a new year with a new fresh start. 

Looking forward to sharing all my ups & downs with you. Oh one question which sounds really silly but a friend of mine is doing egg share and she has been asked to decide if the recipient can freeze any surplus embies to which I said if I was her I would agree to it as i'd like to think that person could have a sibling in time. My question is does the same apply to a donor sperm? silly thought I know but I just wanted to know if I was lucky enough to get surplus embies could I freeze them. 

Thank you in advance.. enough of me waffling on x


----------



## Diesy

Oooo, an auto injector sounds awesome!  Wonder if the chemist would sell me one?  Think they are a bit funny about needles, etc.  

For freezing donor embies do you mean because of the sperm donor?  It's okay to freeze embies when you use a sperm donor.  Doesn't it sound hilarious transfering your eggs, so many things about doing fertility tx are funny, teehee, keeps us amused while we are going friggin crazy inside, and on the outside sometimes.


----------



## no blue skies

Hi ladies, 

Looking for some advice - and I'm sure I have come to the right place!  

I'm thinking of going for IVF - after 3 cycles of DIUI - and had my review consult last week.  Which left me a bit confused and overwhelmed, but anyway...  Now wondering if anyone can recommend decent / reliable / not too horrendously expensive place to buy the IVF drugs?  Or is that just wishful thinking?  I'd just like to do some homework before making any definite decisions.

I'm also truly petrified at the prospect of having to inject myself twice a day.  The Ovitrelle trigger was a nightmare for me on the medicated IUI and that was just one little jab which left me really badly bruised for 2 weeks (although I do bruise really easily).  

I'd welcome any advice going! 

Em x


----------



## Rose39

Hi Em72 - there is a thread somewhere on FF which discusses the cheapest places to find IVF drugs - if you search on FF (there is a search function on the top right of the page) then you'll find it. If you are in London, then I used to get mine from Rigcharm pharmacy in Shadwell (also known as Ali's chemist, although the pharmacist is called Yasser) - they were always very helpful and the drugs worked out cheaper than the clinics. Asda are supposed to be very good as well as they announced a few years ago that they wouldn't make a profit on IVF drugs. You'll need to get syringes and needles as well - sometimes clinics will give those to you, or you may be able to buy them from the pharmacy (worth checking in advance). The discussion thread would help you on this. The easiest thing is to do a phone around to get the best price and to get the prescription as early as you can, especially as some drugs need to be ordered in by the pharmacy and this can take a few days.

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Em, I've just got my drugs cheaper than anywhere at Central Homecare down south. All you need to do is call them get the quote which is valid for 28 days then send them your prescription and they'll contact you for payment and delivery details. 

I've just ordered my 3rd lot of drugs which will arrive tomorrow. 

X


----------



## no blue skies

Thanks for the advice.  Going to find out exactly what I need and call around.

Emx


----------



## Fraggles

Em72 I hate injections of all sort so the thought of having to inject myself for IVF turned me truly queasy. However, after a couple of times it came a lot easier and was just part of the daily routine. You can always numb the area with emla cream from any chemist or a bag of frozen peas from the freezer. I think some clinics have agreements with specific suppliers and have negotiated set rates so depending on that agreement and where you are being treated you may or may not be able to choose where to get your drugs from. Good luck. xx


----------



## hamilton74

I'm a newbie to this so not sure what to expect. I'm 38yrs old, single and have decided to take that big step to go it alone. All very daunting but exciting too. I've just completed my 2wks of stimulation drugs, which weren't as bad as I expected and have had a scan today showing 7 healthy, good sized follicles.  Egg retrieval booked for monday!!!!  - hoping the next step will go as well as all else to date. Just venturing on here to see if there are any other single girlies experiencing a similar time at present - be good to chat.


----------



## Tommi

Hi Hamilton and welcome! How exciting! Lots of positive vibes for good healthy eggs in those follies     
I really hope Monday goes well and you get lucky first time!
Txx


----------



## ogglepoggle

Welcome Hamilton... I was in the same position as you a few months ago. It is a big step but you'll know it is the right one and the getting started is perhaps the biggest step. I really hope it works for you first time. Sounds like everything is going very well and don't worry about Monday. Hoping you get some lovely eggies and the   do their business! Good luck

Hi too to Tommi! Am so sorry to see your signature - what a rollercoaster of a few months for you. Sending you lots   

I'm figuring out next steps as first cycle didn't work and nor did FET. Now it seems might be bad batch of eggies though they all looked perfect and went to blast?! Wondering if I would be better with mild stims and not producing so many eggs to get better quality.


----------



## Tommi

Hi Ogglepoggle - sorry to see your news. What does Penny suggest? It's all so hard to understand isn't it? "Bad batch of eggs" just doesn't seem to explain it but then I know so little about it all. Good luck with your next steps    Thanks for your kind words   
Txx


----------



## ogglepoggle

Penny suggests another FET because quicker and easier and don't want to waste the embies... but it doesn't make much sense as she is not very hopeful with this batch of eggs so I don't understand why she is suggesting that rather than a fresh cycle   If I'm going to put my energies into this let alone expense of getting there and back I want to give it the best shot. Also she doesn't want to change anything for this FET - keep it natural like before but that didn't work for me so there must be something missing!


----------



## Rose39

Ogglepoggle - big hugs hun, it's so disheartening when things look perfect and don't work. 

Unfortunately it's very possible that even though you had what looked on the surface like really good blastocysts, at 41 there is quite a high probability that they were chromosomally abnormal and were never going to result in a BFP. The chances of getting a BFP with a good blast are obviously much higher than with an 8 celled 3 day embryo as they have developed much further, but without genetic testing on the embies it's impossible to tell whether these were internally good embies or not. Once we get to 40, typically only 1 in 6 eggs is chromosomally normal, so the biggest challenge for women in their late 30s/ 40s is (even if they are fortunate to have good FSH/ AMH levels and no uterine issues or immune issues) is to find the normal egg. It does work for some ladies who get lucky and there are several on here with LOs conceived with IVF in their 40s, but there are also many ladies on here who despite having a good number of eggs and decent embies, have turned to donor eggs after many cycles of IVF in their late thirties/ early 40s when it simply hasn't worked and egg quality is the only remaining explanation. 

An FET might be a good idea to do, as it's less expensive to do and fewer drugs are needed, but also frozen embryos have to be pretty robust to survive the freezing and thawing process, so this might weed out embies which are abnormal.

There is a school of thought that IVF medication can damage the eggs, and that low stim IVF produces fewer but better quality eggs, so it's definitely worth exploring this avenue. 

If you're getting good numbers of eggs and blasts, it would also be worth considering having IVF with CGH genetic testing on the embryo/ egg, which is offered by a number of clinics now in the UK - Nottingham Care and Dr Ndukwe of Zita West have a very good reputation with this. The embies/ eggs are tested to rule out most of the common genetic problems, and only the embies that test normal are transferred. It isn't always the best looking embie on the outside that turns out to be the normal embie. It does cost about £2k more than a normal IVF cycle in the UK, but putting back normal embies would give you something like like a 60% chance of a BFP (minimal difference from if you'd used a young egg donor), however if you did find that they were all chromosomally abnormal, it would give you a good indicator that it was time to consider donor eggs and you wouldn't be effectively throwing away money on further IVF cycles where the chance of it working was minimal. 

Some ladies in their late 30s/ early 40s who have had repeated IVF failures also do immune tests  - Penny would be able to advise you about these, including the hidden chlamydia test. Even getting your thyroid function tested is a good step as your TSH (thyroid hormone) level should be between 1 and 2 to maximise your chances of getting a BFP. I was on low dose thyroxine to get my TSH levels corrected and am now weaning off it. Your GP might be willing to do this for you (the NHS "normal" TSH levels are different and you'd need to explain why it's important to have a level of 1-2). Some also consider hysteroscopies (including endometrial scratching) to check that there are no uterine structural issues and that the uterine lining is in good condition to receive the embies - Penny also offers these and worth discussing with her. 

Hope this helps hun - the challenge is that all consultants have differing views on what will maximise your chances of a BFP and it's up to us to draw our own conclusions about what's best for us, and what we can afford to do. Wishing you the very best of luck.

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hamilton good luck for Mon EC xx


----------



## Tommi

Penny advised me against the genetic testing because it is still so inaccurate and the long term impact on the embryo isn't yet known   I have huge concerns about the process having looked into it so was very relieved to hear her say don't do it. They can't do it in Greece for those reasons. Does anyone know what research found that only 1 in 6 eggs is normal after 40? I didn't realise how controversial some of these "truths" are within the medical profession. I was speaking to a doc at uni the other day who was saying that hardly anything is known about egg quality other than that a huge number is not viable at all ages. Makes it very hard for us to get our heads around when there is so much unknown. 

Penny advised me to do the 7 in 1 test (just about to package that up now!) and to carry on using my own eggs for 3 more IVF cycles. I'm also in the process of having the thrombophilias and anticoagulant tests. Hopefully by the time I cycle again I'll have a bit more info about how my body is working. Oggle - did Penny suggest the 7in1 test for you?

Rose - I'd like to know more about low dose stims for better eggs. Is there anything accessible out there on that? Thank you!  

Good luck deciding what to do next. I'm starting to think that the space between cycles is very important in many ways.

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi

How are you? What is the 7 in 1 test? Any idea where you will be cycling?
Any cooking this weekend?

xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Fraggles! I have started so many PMs to you and always ended up not sending as I always end up having to finish work!  

The 7 in 1 test is a menstrual blood test which looks at bacterial load among other things. From the blurb it sounds as though it's a way of determining if the lining is hostile in any way. Also the hidden C test. Not the easiest of things to collect the blood but I think I did it!    It's now on its way to Athens - not sure why that makes me laugh so much!  

Still not fully decided about where to cycle next but definitely leaning towards Serum.

Baking... this morning I made some fudge for a friend and I'm making pumpkin soup at the moment for lunch. Will make some bread this afternoon to take to a friend this evening who's cooking dinner for me!

I will send that PM now!  

Txx

PS This is what the 7 in 1 test does:

•	an 'ordinary' test for Chlamydia Trachomatis;
•	a test of total bacterial load, which measures the level of 'good bugs' (lactobacillae) – as a reduced population tends to indicate an abnormal vaginal environment caused by another, more hostile, bacteria, such as E-coli, Proteus etc.;
•	Ureaplasmas;
•	2 species of Mycoplasmas – Mycoplasma Genitalium and Mycoplasma Hominis;
•	2 other Bacterial Vaginosis species – Gardnerella Vaginalis and Atopobium Vaginae

PPS I got it wrong... I'm not having the 7 in 1 after all! Just the hidden C test.


----------



## Tommi

Rose - re TSH levels... mine is always below 1 but every doc I speak to about it says that's fine for TTC. Do you know whether the 1-2 guideline is for ladies seeking to reduce their TSH rather than increase it? That's what I've been told but I haven't seen any research about it  
Thank you! 
Txx


----------



## Rose39

Hi Tommi - have just sent you a PM but then saw your post just now. I've only heard of consultants using this approach when TSH needs reducing - Mine was in the NHS normal range but above 2 so I needed to reduce it (it was fine in this range when I wasn't TTC) - it came down to just below 1 with the help of thyroxine and I was told this was ok. There is a thread in the immunes section of FF for ladies with thyroid issues having tx and so it's talked about there quite a bit. Not all consultants insist on TSH being between 1 and 2 but my consultant advised it and I've heard of several others too.

The CGH test is still very new and controversial, just as immune testing is, and they result in strong, and differing opinions.  I would imagine that if you spoke to a UK/ US consultant at a clinic that offered CGH testing, they would be encouraging about it (just as a consultant offering immune testing would be about immune tests) - which makes it much harder if you're trying to decide what to do next. So much of IVF is very new science - even ICSI has risks of damage to the embryo. And if one consultant/ clinic had all the answers, we'd all be going there!

If you're in London and interested in going to the Fertility Show tomorrow, there are 2 seminars about IVF techniques for older women and new IVF techniques which both include a discussion of CGH testing, by Care Fertility - it's a good chance to ask questions and do factfinding. There are also seminars on recurrent miscarriage and immune treatment, also areas that many singlies ask about.

There is so much still to find out - I am very intrigued by the field of epigenetics, as doctors currently cannot tell me whether Rosebud has inherited anything from me, despite using donor eggs - it's too early science-wise. I think there are very interesting things to come out of this area of research in future years (I read the other day that a woman who smokes during pregnancy affects not just her baby's health but the health of her grandchildren as it permanently affects the genetic markers of the baby and in turn the baby's own children - this is epigenetics at work).

You can drive yourself bonkers trying to get all the answers (and some of it can be just down to bad luck) - but from personal experience (having gone through 10 cycles of tx and done lots of research/ asked lots of experts) it helps to be as comfortable as you can be with the decisions you've made and that you trust the consultant and the clinic that you're being treated by.

Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

Lovely, thanks Rose. I thought that was the case about TSH. 

Epigenetics is totally fascinating. I thought there was something out there about how babies from adopted embryos have a genetic link to the donors and the mums who carried them    That's what I understood but I may have totally made that up! It makes perfect sense. You have shared a body for 9 months, during the most important developmental time for a human being. It stands to reason! 

I had thought about the fertility show but I have way to much to do now - PhD hopelessly behind now and I have to catch up (although that'll take me more than a day   ). I would love to hear from anyone who does go though...

Thanks so much Rose.

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

TOMMI- If you look at Create's website they have article related to natural/low dose stims for older women I looked into it, had 3 appts there. The lady consultant has done lots of work on it


----------



## lulumead

Just to add I am at create as I like the natural/mild approach....if you want to ask anything, feel free.
X


----------



## jenjen1

Hi everyone, haven't been on in ages, was just lurking and thought I would add a quick post
Hamilton, good luck for EC Monday. Keep us posted!
Oggle, it's so hard to say. You can see from my signature. Got my BFP from a single FET blast. I got so many bfn's from multiple FETs and fresh IVFs though. I don't know what the answer is. But I never dreamed the single blast they put back would work. don't give up hope!
Tommi, hope all is well with you. Seems like you have a plan!
Good luck!
Jen xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Did anyone go to the fertility show and hear the care talk on cgh. Penny is a wise woman I guess with the point she made about the lack of research about future affects might mean that taking part of an embryo could mean you are removing part of a vital part - have I understood that right Tommi?

xxx


----------



## hamilton74

thank you to Tommi, ogglepoggle, JJ1 and Jenjen1 (soz if i've missed anyone) for your welcome and warm words to wish me all the best for tomorrow. I'll let you know how I get on. Just hope I manage to get some sleep tonight - early night for me coz a busy week ahead. Sorry to hear many of you have had such difficult obstetric historys  . Hope things improve for you all     . xx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Hamilton! Everything crossed for you!       How exciting!

Fraggles - yes I think that's it. That there might be a long term impact on removing a cell at that stage that is as yet unknown. Penny stressed the inaccuracies more I think. But my very unscientific brain just can't quite get to the point of being happy with it!

Txx


----------



## ogglepoggle

Rose - Thank you for all your advice! Lots to think about. Congratulations on your LO!
Yes could be egg quality... 1 in 6 I understand but if I had 14 eggs you'd hope that one of those was ok... of those 8 went to blastocyst. My FET all 3 survived the freezing process so they seemed pretty sturdy and now I have the final 3 left for next FET. But all these eggs are from the one batch so if that doesn't work, I think its worth trying again with fresh cycle OE but with lower dose stim cycle.
I have had the 7 in 1 test and tested negative for Hidden C - but positive for ureaplasmas but took the antib's so that should be covered. 
I also had a hysteroscopy and all looking good there now. Was hopeful that it would do the trick with implantation cuts but not yet!
Now I think there may be some immune issues (been reading Dr Beer's book...) which could be causing implantation failure I guess - have realised there are auto-immune issues in the family and I have some endometriosis... I haven't had any of the immune tests. 

JenJen - So happy things worked for you and thank you for sharing! Was there anything different about your last FET to the previous ones? did you do it as a natural FET or medicated FET? And were you on any other support meds? 

Hamilton - let us know how you go. Thinking of you  

Tommi and Rose - very interesting ideas on epigenetics - must find some time to explore. 

Feeling a bit overwhelmed with information at the moment so just trying to absorb. Think I will do the FET but would like  try something different in the mix to give me hope. I was on clexane last time but nothing else. This time think some steroid support might be worth trying as well.


----------



## hamilton74

evening ladies. Hope everyone has had a good day. Mine has gone in a bit of a blur. EC was at 10am - 6 eggies which apparently looked good healthy ones. Was unaware of the procedure as was out of it (nice though) woke to lovely jammy toast then was spoiled by my mum. Spending the afternoon on the sofa. Pleased with the result so far just hoping that my danish olympian swimmers do their stuff in the lab. No loss or much pain experienced during the day so a positive experience for me. look forward to hearing from the embryologist now tomorrow to see how they're getting on! thanks for all your good luck vibes!x


----------



## Tommi

That sounds fabulous Hamilton! Everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Come eggies and swimmers! Have a party in the lab tonight!

Txx


----------



## hamilton74

Tommi said:


> That sounds fabulous Hamilton! Everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Come eggies and swimmers! Have a party in the lab tonight!
> 
> Txx


thankyou.x


----------



## ogglepoggle

Fantastic job Hamilton!


----------



## Hbkmorris

I've my fingers, toes, legs & arms crossed they get jiggy tonight and you have lots of juicy embies come morning. 

I'm off for a check up scan in the morning just to make sure I'm on track for starting tx in December. 

Anyhow I must snooze now, night night all xx


----------



## hamilton74

exciting news!! Embryologist rang at 08:20 this morning telling me I have 4 fertilised eggies out of the 6!!! yay!!      really pleased. He'll call back thur morning to inform me if ET will be then or saturday - gotta twiddle my thumbs for the next two days now.xx


----------



## Tommi

That's wonderful news! I loved this stage when I did IVF. Come on embies! Do your thing!     
Txx


----------



## hamilton74

thanks for your support Tommi  . x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hamilton - all sounds v good xx


----------



## hamilton74

thankyou JJ1. xx


----------



## flutter6y

Hello

Is anyone going to be cycling soon? I am and am looking for folks to join me for support and laughs....

Having done all the paperwork and paid up today and donor sorted I am definitely cycling this time around, and with my period arriving today (ouchy ouchy - hopefully the last for a long time) it looks like I will start my long protocol on Christmas day. I am delighted and can't wait to start.  I am not looking forward to the weird side effects I had last time, but the whole process was immense and so special and I am looking forward to this time and feeling remarkably positive at the moment (I do hope that feeling lasts).

It's my second time but my first time doing it without a man so that's the scary bit for me at the moment.  I won't say I'm doing it alone as I have a great bunch of supportive friends.  But there is nothing like sharing this experience with folks on the same journey. I had some fantastic buddies on another forum last time, many of whom are expecting their bundles of joy imminently. 

So anyone out there joining me? 

If there isn't anyone here to be cycle buddies with can anyone give me any tips on finding some? I've seen the Cycle buddy section and the Dec/Jan thread is already scarily busy and I just know that with the hormones taking effect I will not have the concentration or patience to be doing personals to everyone.  It seems that there are no other smaller threads, is it against the rules to start one? Any other solutions?  Maybe if I can find just a couple of folks then I thought we can meet in chat sometimes too.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi butterfly, 

I'm cycling soon should start short protocol in the new year so we can buddy up and go on this rollercoaster together!! May I also say this is my first time without a man (well doing it without) 

Look forward to chatting more, I must get ready for work but make sure to look me up when you start. Xmas day to.. Woohooo xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Flutter6y, hbkmorris,


I'm not cycling (and if I were half the single FFers would chortle very loudly about now  ) but just wanted to wish you both lots of luck come Christmas with your respective tx.    


Hamilton, I've just seen from your signature that it was a BFN for you.    So sorry to see this and hope you are okay.


A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

Flutter6y, Hbkmorris - 

I've just been told IVF is the best way to proceed for me - one of my tubes is out of action it seems (hycosy). So I will also be cycling come the new year. Not sure when exactly - I have to go back to the clinic in the first week of Jan. I haven't done IVF before so I'm more than a little bit apprehensive - especially about all the medication and injections - much like most of us I expect. I've been told I'll be on the long protocol. 

At least for the moment I can think about a break over Christmas and put my feet up until Jan. 


x


----------



## SophieBlue

Flutter6y, Hbkmorris and NowOrNever

I am going to be cycling end of Jan 2013, which seems like long time away but I am sure time will go fast 

NowOrNever- I am sure you will be just fine with all injections and your clinic willshow/ explain it all, it's just practice and you will get used to it.
Well when I started this journey I never thought I would be doing my own injections but not it's not than bad and I'm not a nurse 

Flutter6y, Hbkmorris- you are strong ladies and you can do it without a man and this forum gives a great support 

I am looking forward to chatting and support.
Take care
Sophie xx.


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi Sophie 
Thanks for the kind words. Everyone does say they get used to it...it just fills me with dread   
I think I will be cycling around the same time as you. 

X


----------



## Hbkmorris

Now or never hello lovely don't worry about the injections they really are ok and you'll end up doing them and not think about it. If you need any help just ask as we can all give you a little advice I'm sure. 

Saying all the above I am very worried about my one injection and that is gestone!!! Anyone on here got any advice with injecting yourself in the butt!!!!? I'm not looking forward to these as the needles huge, has to go all the way in and it's a thick oil which I'll warm up in my bra before injecting!! Oh the joys.. Most peeps have their DP & DH to do them for them!! Not me.. Arrrgh anyhow if you do have any input on them please share xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

loads of luck to those about to cycle, exciting times    
hbkmorris - I had gestone on all my cycles and then until 14 wks pregnant with the twins. I can't say it's the most pleasant thing to have to inject but it's not as bad as you think! I tended to do it standing up infront of a full length mirror so I could see where I was injecting. Others swear by lying down on the bed sort of on your side. Have a look on Youtube and there are some demo videos   
I used to make sure the liquid was warmed up, and I was iced up - used a freezer block (or bag of peas!) to numb the injection site, then popped it in. Rub afterwards to help disperse the liquid and prevent too much bruising
Good luck   
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

HBKMorris,

Gestone wasn't my favourite either, but I promise you that although awkward, you will be able to do it by yourself. As Suity says, check the videos on YouTube, which were a godsend to me. You could also ask your local surgery to do the first ones for you (I did). Warming the liquid in your bra is a good idea, as are Suity's other tips. You could also mark out the upper outer quad with a marker to give you confidence that you are hitting the right area. I did it standing up in front of a mirror too. Although not the easiest of jabs, I'm a big believer in gestone - I always bled through cyclogest pessaries several days before test date, but the first time I used gestone I conceived my first daughter.  Good luck!  

Now or Never, it will be okay.  I'm sure that virtually every woman on FF has expressed the same worries about injecting, but the vast majority manage to overcome their fears and soon become proficient at doing what they need to do. Get the clinic to walk you through the motions, and don't be afraid to ask the nurse at your local surgery for help or advice either. Finally, do ask on here - there are plenty of people who will help (in a virtual way   ).

A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks, you're all very kind.... 
I still have Christmas to mentally prepare....

X


----------



## SophieBlue

NowOrNever

Great so we can be a cycle bodies 
I'm really hoping 2013 will bring some more luck for everyone, it' s a herd journey but will be all worth it at the end of the day  .

Sending lots of       to everyone who is cycling now or is going to in next few months.

Sophie xx


----------



## flutter6y

Hello hbkMorris, Sophie and Now or Never

Yay - there's a few of us. I hoped there would be. Now or Never - please don't worry about the injections - honestly, it is such a tiy tiny needle, I can hardly feel it unless particularly unless particularly unlucky, then I just tried somewhere else. I know it is a bit strange, but I have to say I actually enjoyed doing them, I guess because I felt at least I was doing something that might help me to reach the dream, and I was proud of myself for being able to do them too.  

So I am a bit grumpy but I think I have managed to get myself off caffeine this week, and I am counting down to my last beer on Saturday night. I am farting loads because I have been eating way more veg than my usual (although still not enough, I just don't really like many veg being a bit of a fussy eater). And I am trying to keep up with various de-stressing activities like yoga, meditation and acupuncture. Thinking of trying reflexology - anyone recommend this?

So I am booked in for my scan and to fetch meds on Christmas eve, and I believe I'll be starting jabbing then. What time have you guys done your injections? I chose 8pm last time, which suited well as the worst side effects when i felt really spaced out was later at night, but better by the morning.  But am thinking 9.30pm next time as that way I can still do my various classes, orchestra rehearsal etc. Just hope I won't be falling asleep before that time, as I also got v v tired.

Speaking of which, getting late and need a shower so better be getting off this computer. I am so addicted to the internets. really must try to be on it less, well apart from FF maybe.

take care and positive vibes to you all xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Morning all.. Thank god its friday another cold and long week nearly over.

Flutter, I always injected in the morning normally around 7am this is beacause when I go for scan I know that my response is current according to my drug intake. I know some clinics do morning & some evening but I shall defo to mornings again this time as it doesn't affect what I do of a night. 

So we are all very much starting soon.. I'm thrilled and cannot wait to get going. My healthier life style began a few months ago with a personal trainer and now I just need to sort out my healthier food intake! As for no caffeine I stopped that 3 years ago and kenko decaf is really nice, Yorkshire tea decaf & every morning try starting your day with a hot water and large slice of lemon (juiced) it's really refreshing and a great detoxing drink.. I try and drink two or three a day.. I feel my inside are cleaner!! Sounds bizarre doesn't it! 

AFM.. AF started yesterday which means I can test for ovulation from next weekend and then my endo scratch is 20th dec which no doubt will delay my December AF so roll on January 2013 where it's going to be a happy year for babies xxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

Hopefully I'll be cycling again soon... Jan or Feb. I'm off to Serum early in the New Year so will see what Penny says.

Good luck everyone! Would be great of we had some lovely news on here in the New Year!

Txx


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi everyone
I hope you are all well and had a good weekend.

Fluttery
I inject in the evening as well as I prefer to lie down and relax after injection and not rushing to work but as Hbkmorris said different clinics have various recommendations I think it’s important to inject at around the same time.
I also find being busy with various activities/ keep fit helps; I like body pump, combat or step classes where I can have a good work out and it feels as I am getting my endorphin and I feel happy. I never thought I would be addicted to those classes but if I don’t go at least 3 times a week I feel wrong as something is missing.
I normally stop those classes during stimulation period as I start feeling a bit bloated and of course after EC and just do some walks but I always feel that I really miss my classes, does everyone know if it is ok to continue those classes? I am used to do them so it shouldn’t be a shock to my body but again I’ve heard that after ET the hart rate should not increase too much and obviously lifting not advised.

It would be great to hear your thoughts.
Take care
Sophie xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Sophie, I'm the same I've been seeing my personal trainer for the last 3 months and want to continue for as long as I can. I was thinking of right up until egg collection.. Wish I could continue beyond but she won't see me after this until she knows what my outcome is!! Nightmare. 

Ladies can I ask you all something. I chose a donor based on his background and that he has a positive pregnancy history now I've been offered my dream donor one with blue eyes same as me unlike the 1st option who has brown eyes which non of my family has so I've decided to change donors the only problem is he doesn't have any positive success results so does that mean it won't work for me?! Ns cared I've made the wrong choice but my hearts telling me to go with blue eyes as it means the world to me.. All donors must have to start somewhere and not all donors are going to produce babies.. Confused.com x


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi hbk
perhaps he's a new donor, so no successful pg's have been recorded yet, or the other recipients had some health issues you're unaware of?
I'd say trust your guts


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Broody chick, I saw your post on the jan/feb thread.. Looks like we'll be trying at the same time. 

I've spoke to my clinic and they have confirmed he is fairly new and only donated twice before and one of those recipients was very complicated so it was no suprise. As you say i feel happier now I've gone with my gut feeling as his swimmers are super duper and it's my body that's naff!! 

I can't wait to start now.. When are you due to get going? I'm hoping for AF not to play up and it be ghe first week in January xx


----------



## Cham

Hi Jen,
I am living in a dream to have little one before i loose the last chance in my life. If you do not mind may i know where you had your IVF is it OE or DE.
Grateful for any info.
XX


----------



## jenjen1

Hi Cham, 
Sure. It was my own eggs. This first batch was from when I just turned 41. Have you been tested yet to check your reserves? I had my IVF done each time at CRM London under mr Nikolaou at Chelsea &Westminster. Private of course. I think I had a total of 3FETs. 2 worked but for some reason the 2x fresh IVFs didn't take. The first IVF batch resulted in lots of Frosties though. I'm currently carrying the last blast from that. I used Xytex for donor. Good luck and PM me if you want. 
Jen xx


----------



## flutter6y

Hello, how's everyone cycling doing?

So I had my day 21 scan today and have my meds ready to start injecting tonight.

Only snag was they saw a cyst that is apprently about 4cm and the nurse thought the doctor might want it drained. I had one before and during mylast iv cycle, and I am not sure if its the same one or any bigger.  They said they will decide whether it needs draining when I do back for scan in 16 days time. Anyone had a cyst drained before? it sounds painful and with no sedation, I'm a little scared.

Otherwise, I'm feeling all Christmasy and happy. Never felt so chilled before Christmas before, and generally doing much better than I thought I would be on my first Christmas single in 17 years!

Have a very merry Christmas everyone and may we all have our wishes come true in 2013

xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Fluttery, I'm feeling very low today, must be the DR hormones. Happy Christmas xoxo


----------



## flutter6y

aw Broodychick, I'm sorry you are feeling low, those blasted hormones. Christmas can be a hard time for lots of people too.  I hope you can give yourself lots of tlc and tomorrow is another day and hopefully you will feel lots better very soon. We're here if you need to chat.  Big hugs xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Josua30, I'm having donor sperm as my clinic recruit. I had 3 donors to chose from and I picked the donor that was more like me in terms of eye colour, hair etc. I know alot of ladies have to wait for months for the right donor but my clinic had mine and it was just that decided to wait. 

You will need to check your CMV status positive being the most popular or there's negative which is a little harder to find a donor with. Now I'm not sure but you may only need this for use in a uk clinic therefore you may need to check that out with your clinic. 

That's great to hear your friends donating.. What a wonderful friend you've got. 

Let us know how you get on.. If I can help more just ask xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Josue30

I picked my donor via a co-parenting site. I met quite a few people and in the end decided on the one that was closest to my 'dream man' characteristics physically, but mostly to be honest it was his genuine good heart and reliability that convinced me to try IVF with him!
We had an AI and a NI attempt at home in 2011 before I decided to try with a lifelong friend, which didn't work out.

On the anonymous sperm bank websites you can pick whatever characteristic you like. My clinic don't work with Cryos, otherwise there is someone on there I would have picked if I wanted to go down the non-contact donor route, but you can find out all sorts of things from the Danish clinic websites a lot of UK ladies seem to be using.
You should ask your clinic to recommend a sperm bank abroad, if you can't find a UK donor.
Best of luck!


----------



## Lucina

HBKMorris, I was intrigued by the fact that your AMH rose. If you don't mind me asking, did you do something in particular to enable this to happen? I was terrified on finding out that my AMH was 4.9 a few months ago and wondered if I could take any action to improve it.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello, all I can say was I started a very strict protein diet & took additional vitamins such as Vitamin D3 and omega 3., it rose for no other reason!! It's crazy as my consultant said it can happen but rarely.. To be honest I'm not sure I believe it 100% and I wouldn't look at the AMH with my tx plans I go more on the basis of tried and tested and make tweeques along the way.. This time round it's full immunes drugs.. I'm running out of options now! 

Can I also say that my friend had hers done and it came back at 0.2 and she was told she'd never have a baby of her own and should look at donor.. Anyhow after 3 failed IVF's and two natural pregnancies which ended in mc she has a bouncy, noisy, crying baby who's 7 weeks old so NEVER give up and don't believe in just the AMH.. It's not the be all and end all xxx


----------



## Lucina

Thank you, hbkmorris. AMH is such an odd one. No doctor ever fully explained to me what it meant. I gleaned that low AMH meant few eggs left and possibly poor quality (and a likelihood of not responding to IVF meds). I had a low dose of meds (150 iu), responded well and apparently produced seven "healthy, young" eggs. 

Your friend's story is an inspiration. I think we women are far more complex creatures than can be summed up in numbers and statistics. Miracles are possible x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hiya, yeah low AMH means all that you've said although it's never that straight forward!

My friends a lucky devil that's for sure (although she has been through the mill) No such miracle for me with blocked tubes!! 

Good Luck to you xx


----------



## NowOrNever

First time IVFer - due to have DR injection this Thursday. Very very nervous about drugs, needles, clinics... arrgh.

All words of wisdom, tips and advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tommi

Hi NowOrNever

Just want to give you some reassurance! I am way out of my comfort zone when it comes to drugs. I've managed to get into my 40s before taking anything at all and I can honestly say I have had more drugs in the last 10 months than in the whole of the rest of my life. I was dreading what they would do to me and how they would make me feel. But it's amazing what the body can put up with. 

The injections are fine - you will get used to them in no time. I used to say to myself as I did them that they are helping me get closer to holding my baby. 

Be kind to yourself as you go through this. Get yourself your favourite magazine for your clinic appointments or your favourite food. Give yourself little treats. Your body will cope with what you ask of it, but it's an emotional time and it's important to take care of your mind too.

Thinking of you! I really hope you have success!

Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi Tommi

Thanks for your reply. I'm the same; never even bother taking Anadin for a headache... I avoid medication where possible. Its just all a bit overwhelming especially when I'm a massive wimp. I panic about every last injection/blood test etc... I know I wont sleep on Wednesday night worrying about Thursday.  

Glad to see you're carrying on in 2013 too. You're definitely due some luck yourself!!!

xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi NowOrNever

Trust me, if I can get my head around it, you can! I actually got to the point where I quite enjoyed it! And it really made feel like I was doing something constructive towards conceiving after feeling so helpless. I know you'll be fine! The first is always the worst. I'll be thinking of you!

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

NoworNever

I am a total wimp too and when I first injected for IVF I was on the phone to a couple of other FF'ers alternately bracing myself for the jab and getting the nerve and technique to do it. I was so scared. I think it took me three hours the first time along with a few ok then I think several tears ... then after a few days it took seconds.

I am the original Wimp.

And Tommi can vouch for what I think about drugs ..... usually. 

Good luck. You will be absolutely fine.

xxxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Its not even the pain - its just the squeamish thought of it. I have a couple of friends who've been through IVF, so if the worst really comes to the worst to begin with, i'll ask them to do it!! 

Thanks girls...


----------



## Fraggles

I think it was the squeamishness for me too. It's great having a plan b. xx


----------



## Tommi

I remember texting Diesy when I was about to take clomid for the first time. I was in such a state! I thought it was going to turn me into Cruella De Vil overnight! I shouldn't have worried though. It took a whole 5 days to do that  
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

LOL Yes Cruella took me over too. And in the midst of my clomid I was congratulating myself how unaffected I was - in reality I was deluded when I looked back when I was de-clomid. I realised I had taken no prisoners.


----------



## NowOrNever

Oh god. Don't tell me that! I haven't got past the injection to even consider the effects of the drugs! I will be on fostimon? I'm resisting googling "side effects of fostimon" .... Any of you lot been on that too?


----------



## Fraggles

Never heard of fostimon. Am sure you will be fine ad don't think I had side effects with others. Clomid is known for turning some people into Cruella de Ville and I was one of them. LOL.


----------



## Tommi

Don't worry NoN! In my experience the drugs for IVF are far more gentle than the evil clomid! I didn't have fostimon but I think it's very similar to Gonal F. I didn't have any mad personality changes when I was on the IVF drugs!  
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

It is similar to GonalF...but I don't know much about that either. 
Tbh, I'm still not past the injections long enough to worry about the drug itself. 
Thanks for your support  
X


----------



## Fraggles

I am sure you tube will probably have someone on there showing how to inject fostimon.


----------



## BroodyChick

I'm finding the bloating, constipation and aches I am currently experiencing 3 days after EC much more invasive and annoying than the injections - you'll get there and injecting isn't as bad as you think!
Just push the plunger down very slowly and gradually, this makes it completely painless x


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks for all your support. The drugs arrived this morning with all the equipment, so that sent me slightly wimpish again - I'll be fine... I just need to man-up!! 

xxx


----------



## Tommi

All will be well  
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

NON Man up I have to disagree if men had to do IVF it would never happen. Woman up and you will be fine. xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Haha..you have a very large point! It definitely wouldn't happen....


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Ladies - an update: 
I had my ET today too, surprisingly all 4 (!!!) of mine had made it to a very healthy blasto stage, and the best quality emby (4AA or something like that...!) was transferred.

I had a friend in the room with me, she was very supportive and completely overwhelmed. I even got a lovely scan pic of my little embie to take home, didn't expect that 

The doctor was super nice and his jaw was nearly on the floor at the great/unusual qualities of my day 5 blasts. They told me that rarely do get all fertilized eggs to this stage, usually on day 5 they are left with 1 or two.

So I now have 3 unexpected ice* babies, too

To all of you worrying about ET - it didn't hurt at all. I took no painkillers and only had a mild, AF-like pulling sensation in my tummy after leaving the clinic, I got a taxi home, felt tired and went to snuggle on my sofa, but emotionally I am on a high.

Co-Parent was super excited at the news, I thanked him for his top quality sperm but he was humble enough to say it must also be my fab eggs, too. [punches air]

Hoping for more good news all round soon!x


----------



## Tommi

That's great news Broody! Come on little blasts!      
I do wonder about these doctors sometimes. I was told it was unlikely I'd get to blast and all of mine did. But by day 6 I'd lost 4 of my remaining 5. I wish they'd frozen them on day 5 but anyway. 
I have everything crossed for you! Let's get some more BFPs on here!
Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Thank you Tommi! 
Yes, that sounds like a nasty gamble to take... booh! It only proves that nature does what it will and medics don't know everything...


----------



## Tommi

It's tricky isn't it? At least I don't have to have the disappointment of them not making it once thawed. 
I've got everything crossed for you!
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

NON thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Tommi

Oh yes NoN! How is it going? I'm sending you lots of painless pointy needle vibes!     And one of these for after!  
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Or maybe it is already done and dusted?


----------



## Tommi

I hope so! I hope it was a breeze!


----------



## NowOrNever

Hello ladies - you are sweet to think of me. One Prostatic injection done. Tick. Was fine. I just need to get over these needle phobias! I've got to say though the nurse in the clinic who I've sort of got to know now is just bloody brilliant - a total angel. She's also needle phobic...which just made me laugh!

So, I have to go back two weeks today for a blood test and then after that start the Fostimon. 

One small hurdle down....

Xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Prostat not prostatic ...blummin predictive text on the iPad!


----------



## Tommi

That's great to hear NoN!  
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Down with predictive texting I hate the flipping thing


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hi there, may i join you lovely ladies? 

My story is below, but my name is Rachel and im 26 years old. 

I started down regging today and will be having ICSI with my DH's frozen sperm.

Ive read back a few pages (sorry i cant read all 99 lol!) and you all sound amazing! xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Rachel

Just when I'm patting myself on the back for not crying at an injection (!), I read a story like yours. My deepest condolences for your loss - and what an AMAZING thing you've chosen to do (especially at your tender age - I'm feeling old these days .

The very very very best of luck. I hope you manage to succeed, and I'm sure you will - you have everything on your side.

I can't wait to hear about your BFP _*when *_it comes! 

NoworNever. xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hi NoworNever   Thankyou so much for your kind comments, i dont feel quite so amazing (more nervous, stressed and excited!  )

PMA all the way! Just read how many treatments youve been through   best of luck for your BFP this time, we will do it together! 

Just seen you started D/R yesterday, you are 1 day ahead of me! Looks like very different drugs to what im having though. 

Love and babydust xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi - I had a bunch of IUI's first (insemination - no drugs - all natural around my cycle)... this is the first IVF and the 'real deal' with the drugs etc....so I don't feel like I've had lots of treatments yet if you know what I mean.

We're cycle buddies  We should be pretty much in sync.  I guess because I'm a fair bit older than you and my egg reserve wont be nearly as healthy as yours probably is, they have to give me a bit more of a 'kick' with the drugs than they do you  But there's many a good tune played on an old fiddle... so lets hope we both get results!

 
xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Yeah i see, youve been through the mill tho hey xx

We WILL get good results, we WILL be mummys one day xx

Ouchie, my tummy is hurting where the nice nurse stuck me! I am a big wuss with needles too - hate them, start hyperventilating lol! But we need to get used to them! x


----------



## Tommi

Sending you lots of luck ladies!    
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

RachelHudson I have to say I think all of us who choose this route are amazing to be honest. I like to think we are the sufragettes of the 21st century and where we go now several more will follow. I think what you are doing is truly inspiring. Good luck. And welcome. xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thankyou ladies xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello lovely ladies. 

I'm a single one and a very happy and proud one as I've had et today with two beauties and two in the freezer. 

I echo what someone said we WILL be mommies and we WILL be the best.. No questions about it for we have thought about this and made a very important decision to make a life on our own. 

God bless you all xxx


----------



## Fraggles

hbk congratulations hope they are getting all snuggly for the long haul. Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Tommi

HBK that's fabulous! Hurrah!      
Txx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you both. It's a pleasure to be on this thread now I know I've made transfer. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

for you xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Rachel thank you flower, when's your ec & transfer as I read your signature and it said week of 18th 

Xx


----------



## Fraggles

Krissi

Big hugs I want to kick their butts for you.

If not happy there or want second opinion drop me an email and send an email to Peny at Serum outlining your situation. I really trust her opinion and she knows her stuff. She will look at avenues that others may not to get you the result you desire. She was doing implantation marks years ago when clinics here were poo pooing them and guess what now clinics here are doing it. 

Going overseas initially may be seem overwhelming but after the first time it is a piece of cake.

Hope you get the answers you want.

xxx


----------



## Sharry

New thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300465

(Decided to miss number 13 and go straight to 14  )


----------

